# Seguimento Litoral Centro - Julho 2010



## Dan (1 Jul 2010 às 08:34)

*Aviso MeteoPT.com*
As observações e os dados meteorológicos registados neste tópico são apenas de consulta e dizem respeito a situações observadas por membros do Fórum MeteoPT.com, não estando oficialmente validadas.
Os dados aqui publicados são da exclusiva responsabilidade de quem os publica; para dados oficiais consulte os produtos do Instituto de Meteorologia.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (1 Jul 2010 às 08:53)

Bom Dia

Mais um mês que começa, e começa quente, neste momento estão já 24.0ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (1 Jul 2010 às 09:32)

Mínima de 18,1 ºC nesta madrugada.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE e 24,3 ºC.


----------



## vitamos (1 Jul 2010 às 09:50)

Alguma neblina que não suaviza, apesar de tudo, o calor que já se sente a esta hora.


----------



## Teles (1 Jul 2010 às 11:35)

Bom dia , por aqui o céu limpo e temperatura actual de 23,4Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Jul 2010 às 16:37)

Por aqui céu limpo e 23,7ºC.

Vento fraco/moderado de NW.


----------



## Rainy (1 Jul 2010 às 19:02)

Bem aqui o dia foi ameno com vento e já se avistam algumas nuvens altas

Pelo Sat24 a frente pareçe estavel mas reçeio que até chegar aqui se dissipa toda, mas posso estar errado.

Pelo menos uma Sexta-feira nublada com algum chuvisco.


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jul 2010 às 19:37)

boa tarde! 

Dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NNW e com temperaturas não muito elevadas. 

Por aqui (loc. serv.) estão cerca de *21ºC*.


----------



## Teles (1 Jul 2010 às 21:00)

Boas por aqui algum vento , temperatura de 18,8Cº e o céu está assim a Oeste:


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Jul 2010 às 21:07)

O cenário por aqui é idêntico, talvez um pouco menos nublado mas de igual formato.

Vento geralmente fraco e com *18ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (1 Jul 2010 às 22:23)

Boa noite!
Mais um dia com máxima acima dos 30ºC, no caso com 30.3ºC.
Durante a tarde, corria a típica nortada na praia, que baixava bem a temperatura... ainda assim uma boa tarde de praia...
De momento, 20.6ºC, 60%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

19.7ºC
30.3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jul 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,4ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2010 às 12:51)

Apesar das nuvens altas, o tempo está abafado por aqui.
Sigo com 24,8ºC.


Cidade de Odivelas, esta manhã:


----------



## Mário Barros (2 Jul 2010 às 17:11)

Hoje o céu está azul, um azul que já não via há algum tempo.

Estou com 22,6ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Teles (2 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

Boas , por aqui o dia vai tendo alguma nebulosidade variada , vento fraco e temperatura actual de 25,3Cº.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (2 Jul 2010 às 19:48)

Boa Tarde

Por aqui o dia de hoje fou um pouco mais fresco que ontém, mas mesmo assim a Máxima foi de 34.1ºC, nem quero imaginar o calor que ai vêm.


----------



## Rainy (2 Jul 2010 às 20:16)

Aqui o céu encobriu com nuvens escuras e ficou mais vento.

Mas a temperatura está amena e humidade.

Podiam-me apenas dizer se as trovoadas no norte de Africa tem chuva?


----------



## Teles (2 Jul 2010 às 22:05)

Boas e eis que para minha surpresa aqui começou a morrinhar


----------



## AnDré (2 Jul 2010 às 22:56)

Morrinha agora também aqui.
Mas nada de muito significativo.

Vento fraco de NO e 19,0ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,2ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2010 às 02:33)

Extremos de ontem:

17,3 ºC / 29,4 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NE, embora o céu tenha estado encoberto até às 11h da manhã.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (3 Jul 2010 às 09:46)

Mínima de 18,1 ºC.

Vento fraco de Norte, céu muito nublado por nuvens altas e 21,2 ºC.

Humidade relativa nos 71 % e mais um dia que se espera quente.


----------



## Rainy (3 Jul 2010 às 11:04)

Rainy disse:


> Aqui o céu encobriu com nuvens escuras e ficou mais vento.
> 
> Mas a temperatura está amena e humidade.


----------



## AnDré (3 Jul 2010 às 12:13)

Noite de bastante vento por aqui.
Agora tem vindo a diminuir de intensidade, mas ainda sopra moderado de Norte.

Temperatura nos 21,2ºC.


----------



## Rainy (3 Jul 2010 às 12:30)

Bom dia as nuvens já se dissiparam e o céu apresenta um tom de azul forte.


----------



## Mário Barros (3 Jul 2010 às 15:04)

Rainy disse:


> Bom dia as nuvens já se dissiparam e o céu apresenta um tom de azul forte.



_Ipsis verbis_ por aqui.

Estou com 21,9ºC e 75%.

O vento está fraco de NW.


----------



## AndréFrade (3 Jul 2010 às 15:07)

Boas tardes !!
Sigo com 28.6ºC e céu limpo.
Vento fraco.


----------



## raposo_744 (3 Jul 2010 às 18:07)

Alváres-Góis

Trovoada e chuva por aqui.Escuridão total


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2010 às 19:29)

estou farto de ver sempre belas formações para o interior, e cá nada de nada nem uma gotinha da preciosa chuva cai.


----------



## squidward (3 Jul 2010 às 19:32)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> estou farto de ver sempre belas formações para o interior, e cá nada de nada nem uma gotinha da preciosa chuva cai.



por acaso também já tenho saudades de uma bela trovoada
pode ser que nesta semana que vem, talvez tenhamos alguma sorte....veremos.


----------



## mr. phillip (3 Jul 2010 às 20:29)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui, nada de novo...
Dia ameno, com o Sol como protagonista principal...

Extremos do dia:

18.7ºC
27.8ºC
UV9.


----------



## Lousano (3 Jul 2010 às 20:42)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a manhã foi fresca e chegou a chuviscar. A tarde de sol e quente com boas formações a surgirem na serra.

Máxima: 29,4º

Mínima: 15,9º

Actual: 24,6º


----------



## Teles (3 Jul 2010 às 21:19)

Boas , por aqui a temperatura máxima foi de 27,2Cº , neste momento estão 22,0Cº e vento fraco de W


----------



## joseoliveira (3 Jul 2010 às 21:55)

olá boa noite! 

Dia de céu pouco nublado por Stratus fractus que se dissiparam a meio da manhã.
O azul dominou o resto do dia, apenas alguma nebulosidade costeira era visível a norte de Sintra. 
De momento alguns Cirrus se destacam no azul já escurecido.
O vento apresentou-se geralmente moderado de NNW o que ainda assim permanece.

A temperatura máxima não foi além dos 24.8ºC.
*
Valores actuais:* 19.4ºC - 69% hr


----------



## Lousano (3 Jul 2010 às 22:00)

Hoje vai ser uma noite quente, com temperatura a descer muito lentamente, contra o habitual.

Neste momento 21,3º.


----------



## zejorge (3 Jul 2010 às 22:13)

Olá boa noite

Por aqui sigo com temp. 22,8º - Hum. 69% - vento NW 15,5 kmh - Pressão 1014 hpa


----------



## Chasing Thunder (3 Jul 2010 às 22:54)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.3ºC

T.Minima: 17.8ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,5ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2010 às 00:24)

Ainda acima dos 20 ºC.

Céu limpo e vento fraco de NO.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2010 às 02:46)

Noite fantástica por aqui.

Céu limpo, vento nulo e 20,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2010 às 02:54)

Céu limpo e 20,5 ºC estagnados.

Vento fraco de ONO.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2010 às 04:31)

Céu limpo.

Já aqueceu bem desde a 0h, vou com 19,3ºC.

Vento fraco de NNW.


----------



## geoair.pt (4 Jul 2010 às 08:22)

Céu limpo, vento fraco de NE.
19.7ºC, 88%Hum, 1017.4mb


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2010 às 09:42)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 16,7º.

Neste momento já muito calor (28,2º) e vento fraco de Este.


----------



## AnDré (4 Jul 2010 às 10:36)

Bom dia!

Chegou o calor com força.
Às 10h30 já estava nos 30ºC, apesar do vento moderado de NE.

Sigo agora com 30,2ºC.

A mínima foi de 20,1ºC, registada por volta das 3h.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2010 às 11:16)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.7ºC, por agora já estão 35.6ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jul 2010 às 11:27)

Mínima de 17.8ºC e neste momento sigo já quente, com 33.8ºC.
A Moita nos 33.3ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jul 2010 às 11:43)

Bom dia!
Grandes temperaturas já a esta hora, em alguns locais...
Que não aqui, pois sigo "ainda" com 29.1ºC, mas a subir a um ritmo de +2.2ºC/hora...
Vamos ver se o vento não estraga as máximas...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2010 às 11:43)

E não para de subir, de momento 36.6ºC, tão bom que era que hoje viesse um aguaceiro para refrescar.


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jul 2010 às 12:02)

Bem hoje o dia promete, já vai a 36.3º  mas o que mais impressiona é a diferença em 24h, "*Diferença 24 horas: +18.2*"


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2010 às 12:03)

Bom dia!

Quando fui ao Wunderground ver os dados da minha estação, até dei um salto! *32,6ºC* por agora!

Estou a ver que quando chegar a Lisboa vou torrar.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2010 às 12:07)

Por Corroios a temperatura está nos 30,7ºC. Nada mau, para uma zona que nunca tem máximas de jeito... 

Vento fraco a moderado. Céu limpo.

Amanhã e nos próximos dias, pelo que vi no GFS, a temperatura máxima será ainda mais alta, pois não haverá nortada.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

Viva o vento de NE 

Estou com 33,2ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Rainy (4 Jul 2010 às 12:40)

Está muito ABAFADO e apenas uma brisa

Lightning podes-me dizer a data da imagem de satelite que tens no teu perfil??


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2010 às 12:43)

Actualmente, com 33,6 ºC e vento fraco de Leste.

Céu limpo e algum smog.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2010 às 12:49)

Rainy disse:


> Lightning podes-me dizer a data da imagem de satelite que tens no teu perfil??



A imagem é de 13 de Junho de 2006.

Bem, continua ela a subir, já vai nos 32,5ºC. A HR é cada vez menos, estando agora nos 31%.

Índice UV de momento com valor 5.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2010 às 13:24)

Aqui pela região nesta altura o cenário é este:


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2010 às 13:35)

Por aqui neste momento estão uns tórridos 38.4ºC.


----------



## squidward (4 Jul 2010 às 14:01)

Fui agora à rua....fogo!! 
Tá um calorzinho que não se pode!! 

Estão neste momento *36.1ºC* possivelmente hoje haverá um novo recorde de máxima do ano.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2010 às 14:04)

E, para meu espanto, cheguei aos 35ºC. Mesmo com vento moderado (tudo depende também da direcção do vento ) ainda continua a subir bem.

Amanhã a máxima deve ser ligeiramente superior, já que a nortada não vai praticamente existir, e vai ficar acumulado algum calor durante a madrugada. 

Índice UV 7, quem não tiver cuidado na praia frita logo.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2010 às 14:14)

O vento tá a começar a rodar para NW.

Estou com 32,4ºC a máxima até agora foi de 34,4ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2010 às 14:26)

De momento com 37,0 ºC e vento fraco de ENE.

Continua em subida.


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2010 às 14:52)

De momento, 36,1ºC. Esta temperatura merece um UAU  dada a distância a que me encontro do mar...

Ainda continua a subir, mesmo com o vento moderado. Humidade Relativa nos 19%.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2010 às 15:45)

Máxima de 38,2 ºC.

Céu limpo e algum smog, vento a tornar-se fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## joao henriques (4 Jul 2010 às 15:48)

Lightning disse:


> De momento, 36,1ºC. Esta temperatura merece um UAU  dada a distância a que me encontro do mar...
> 
> Ainda continua a subir, mesmo com o vento moderado. Humidade Relativa nos 19%.



bem aqui em santarem esta segundo o IM a cidade mais quente do paisneste momento com 40,1graus!que forno!sabem me explicar porque santarem ser algumas vezes mais quente que evora ou beja se santarem esta nao muito longe do litoral??


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2010 às 15:57)

joao henriques disse:


> bem aqui em santarem esta segundo o IM a cidade mais quente do paisneste momento com 40,1graus!que forno!sabem me explicar porque santarem ser algumas vezes mais quente que evora ou beja se santarem esta nao muito longe do litoral??



Eu, pelo menos, não te sei explicar isso  só sei que é de destacar que Corroios, que costuma ser uma zona fresca, há bocado foi aos 37,4ºC. E isto com vento moderado, fará amanhã praticamente sem vento... 

A temperatura continua no sobe e desce, por isso o que eu disse não significa que 37,4ºC seja a máxima do dia...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2010 às 16:02)

joao henriques disse:


> sabem me explicar porque santarem ser algumas vezes mais quente que evora ou beja se santarem esta nao muito longe do litoral??



Não importa apenas a continentalidade. A proveniência dos fluxos importa por vezes mais do que a própria continentalidade e da sua influência. O vento de NE tem feito o ar atravessar todo esse pedaço continental até chegar a zonas relativamente litorais, e vai aquecendo ao longo do seu percurso. Por isso, em dias de proveniência de Leste ou NE, não é raro vermos algumas cidades do Litoral com valores de temperatura bastante elevados.

Claro que cada caso é um caso, e nunca Torres Vedras, por exemplo, terá o potencial térmico de Évora ou Santarém, mas em situações de Lestada, cenários especiais de aquecimento adiabático e ventos fracos, poderá ter uma ou outra ocasião para, num dia específico, poder ter um momento em que até possa ter temperaturas semelhantes às cidades atrás referidas.

Isto ocorre não só com este exemplo, mas com muitos outros, onde, nestas condições específicas, se geram oportunidades de aquecimento para essas regiões e locais mais abrigados, especialmente os de altitude mais baixa, mais sujeitos a grandes aquecimentos por serem os menos atingidos pelo efeito de arrefecimento imediato do vento, depositando-se nessas depressões ar bastante quente, transportado desde o Interior, que se vai fixando até à chegada da nortada, com a descida gradual das temperaturas a partir dessa altura, isto, claro, em condições já muito gerais, que logicamente variam bastante de local para local, direcção do vento e a sua exposição aos diversos fluxos.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2010 às 16:05)

joao henriques disse:


> bem aqui em santarem esta segundo o IM a cidade mais quente do paisneste momento com 40,1graus!que forno!sabem me explicar porque santarem ser algumas vezes mais quente que evora ou beja se santarem esta nao muito longe do litoral??



Não é invulgar isso acontecer, e até estava bem previsto por vários modelos nos últimos dias haver bastante calor na zona de Coruche/Santarém. Mas já agora, onde viste esses 40,1ºC ? No site do IM ainda só tem a actualização das 14 (13 utc) com 37,6ºC em Santarém e Coruche empatado com a Amareleja nos 38.8ºC.


----------



## joao henriques (4 Jul 2010 às 16:06)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Não importa apenas a continentalidade. A proveniência dos fluxos importa por vezes mais do que a própria continentalidade e da sua influência. O vento de NE tem feito o ar atravessar todo esse pedaço continental até chegar a zonas relativamente litorais, e vai aquecendo ao longo do seu percurso. Por isso, em dias de proveniência de Leste ou NE, não é raro vermos algumas cidades do Litoral com valores de temperatura bastante elevados.
> 
> Claro que cada caso é um caso, e nunca Torres Vedras, por exemplo, terá o potencial térmico de Évora ou Santarém, mas em situações de Lestada, cenários especiais de aquecimento adiabático e ventos fracos, poderá ter uma ou outra ocasião para, num dia específico, poder ter um momento em que até possa ter temperaturas semelhantes às cidades atrás referidas.
> 
> Isto ocorre não só com este exemplo, mas com muitos outros, onde, nestas condições específicas, se geram oportunidades de aquecimento para essas regiões e locais mais abrigados, especialmente os de altitude mais baixa, mais sujeitos a grandes aquecimentos por serem os menos atingidos pelo efeito de arrefecimento imediato do vento, depositando-se nessas depressões ar bastante quente, transportado desde o Interior, que se vai fixando até à chegada da nortada, com a descida gradual das temperaturas a partir dessa altura, isto, claro, em condições já muito gerais, que logicamente variam bastante de local para local, direcção do vento e a sua exposição aos diversos fluxos.



obrigado amigo pela explicaçao!sera que amanha ainda pode subir mais a tem peratura em santarem?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2010 às 16:06)

joao henriques disse:


> obrigado amigo pela explicaçao!sera que amanha ainda pode subir mais a tem peratura em santarem?



Irá depender de todos esses factores novamente, mas certamente os valores serão bastante semelhantes.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2010 às 16:11)

Boas a Máxima até agora foi de 41.0ºC


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jul 2010 às 16:13)

Por Tomar, Valdonas já estive nos 39.9º às 15h46, neste momento ja esta em 38.5º.


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2010 às 16:39)

Na rede de estações do IM às 15:00 (14:00 utc) Coruche liderava a nível nacional com 39.8ºC, seguido de Mértola com 39.7º, Santarém com 39.2ºC, Tomar e Amareleja com 39ºC





Fonte: IM  http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2010 às 16:48)

a baixa de lisboa esta com 40.3 graus sera este valor verdadeiro


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2010 às 16:53)

homem do mar disse:


> a baixa de lisboa esta com 40.3 graus sera este valor verdadeiro



Não, trata-se de uma RUEMA, significa que é uma estação meteorológica apenas para medir a relação entre a temperatura e o urbanismo.

http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instrumentos-meteorologicos/ema-vs-ruema-2004.html

Lisboa neste momento encontra-se com 36ºC/37ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jul 2010 às 16:55)

Tive uma máxima de 39.0ºC !!
Que forno ...


----------



## Vince (4 Jul 2010 às 17:00)

homem do mar disse:


> a baixa de lisboa esta com 40.3 graus sera este valor verdadeiro



Muitas RUEMA não tem instalações padrão, e a da Baixa provavelmente será a pior de todas. Os dados devem ser olhados com muitas reservas no que se refere a temperatura, vento, etc, basta olhar para a imagem em baixo hehehe


Algumas RUEMA:


----------



## meteo (4 Jul 2010 às 17:10)

Jogar futebol ao ar livre ás 3 da tarde em Oeiras hoje foi um verdadeiro suplicio. 
Deviam estar por volta dos 35 graus.


----------



## homem do mar (4 Jul 2010 às 17:13)

em coruche deve esta a maxima nacional de hoje com 40.8º graus e acho que amanha ainda pode ultrapassar este valores


----------



## zejorge (4 Jul 2010 às 17:30)

Boa Tarde

A temperatura máxima registada foram *39,7º* às 16h50


----------



## fsl (4 Jul 2010 às 18:31)

*Hoje em OEIRAS, a TEMP Max foi superior à de ontem em 11.3ºs i. é. 35.5 contra 24.2.*


----------



## Lousano (4 Jul 2010 às 18:42)

Foi o dia mais quente do ano, com máxima de 37,4º

Neste momento 32,6º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (4 Jul 2010 às 18:49)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 41.0ºC, Máxima do ano

T.Minima: 17.7ºC


----------



## DRC (4 Jul 2010 às 18:49)

Dia quente pela Póvoa de Santa Iria com uma máxima de *37,3ºC*.
Neste momento estão 32ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (4 Jul 2010 às 18:50)

Ainda com 33.3ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## F_R (4 Jul 2010 às 20:20)

Bastante calor ainda a esta hora em Abrantes
Estão 32.9ºC 

A máxima foi de 38.7ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jul 2010 às 20:48)

Boa tarde!
Máxima do ano, com 36.6ºC....


----------



## Lightning (4 Jul 2010 às 20:52)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Máxima do ano, com 36.6ºC....



Por aqui a máxima também foi a do ano, até agora, de 37,4ºC. Amanhã pode ser que suba mais um bocadinho  pode ser que vá aos 39 e tal...

Por agora, ainda 30,5ºC.


----------



## Rainy (4 Jul 2010 às 21:00)

Aqui o dia foi como a muito não se via e sem grande vendaval.

Onde se localiza o centro da depressão agora, eu acho que é perto das canárias, onde houve um aumento de neblusidade.?


----------



## lsalvador (4 Jul 2010 às 21:09)

Para já o record do ano, 39.9º. Amanha com a previsão de alerta laranja para Santarém (40 a 42) devo bater o record de registos do MeteoTomar que esta em   42.1º com a Oregon.

Vamos ver, o dia promete muito, mas muito calor, o que preocupa nisto tudo são os incêndios


----------



## Gilmet (4 Jul 2010 às 21:20)

Bom crepúsculo vespertino!

*33,1ºC* de máxima, hoje, aqui por Mira-Sintra. O vento impossibilitou uma maior subida.

Por agora, ainda 25,7ºC. O céu mantém-se limpo e a humidade é de 46%.

Vento moderado de Norte.


----------



## fsl (4 Jul 2010 às 22:15)

*Oeiras teve a TEMP Max mais alta deste ano : 35.5


Condições actuais (actualizado a 04-07-10  22:01) 
Temperatura:  25.9°C  
Humidade: 48%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 14.0°C  
Vento: 17.7 km/hr NW 
Pressão: 1014.9 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  478.6mm 
Wind chill:  23.8°C  
Indíce THW:   23.8°C  
Indíce Calor:  25.8°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  18.6°C às   6:14  35.5°C às 14:42 
Humidade:  35%  às  11:31  86%  às   6:03 
Ponto de Orvalho:  13.9°C às  21:58  20.6°C às  14:05 
Pressão:  1013.7hPa  às  18:32  1017.3hPa  às   9:30 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   48.3 km/hr  às  20:25 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  18.3°C às   0:00  
Maior Indíce Calor   38.9°C às  14:41 

*


----------



## mr. phillip (4 Jul 2010 às 22:25)

Por aqui, ainda uns cálidos 28.8ºC...

Extremos do dia:

20.5ºC
36.6ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (4 Jul 2010 às 22:39)

São 22h40 e estou com 25,9ºC  

O vento está fraco/moderado de NW.


----------



## stormy (4 Jul 2010 às 22:53)

Boas noites
Pela louriceira, 24.0º, vento fraco a moderado de N, e céu limpo.
A maxima ficou-se em 33º


----------



## squidward (4 Jul 2010 às 23:02)

Máxima do ano com  *40,9ºC*

Mínima de *18,7ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (4 Jul 2010 às 23:34)

Ainda com 28,1 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

Humidade relativa de 39 %.

Céu limpo.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 00:00)

As condições actuais 






Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 34,4ºC

Mín - 17,8ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Algum pó no ar.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 00:04)

Em Odivelas, a máxima foi de 35,5ºC, mas sempre com vento moderado.

Agora sigo igualmente com vento moderado e 27,6ºC. Tem estado a subir na última hora...


----------



## meteo (5 Jul 2010 às 01:22)

Á 1:20 está a temperatura que é costume estar ás 13:20 num normal dia de Verão...E tal como ás 13:20 a temperatura está a subir!  Estão 26,4ºC em Oeiras,pelo MeteoOeiras... E vento praticamente inexistente.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 02:02)

São 2h e estou com 29,1ºC

Estamos a fazer história 

Foto tirada minutos depois do post.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 02:21)

Pelas 2h20 o cenário pela AML (Área Metropolitana de Lisboa) é este.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 03:03)

Teima em não descer.

29,1ºC

Vento fraco de N/NE.


----------



## Fil (5 Jul 2010 às 03:41)

Mário Barros disse:


> São 2h e estou com 29,1ºC
> 
> Estamos a fazer história
> 
> Foto tirada minutos depois do post.



Quase 30ºC dentro de casa??  E eu aqui quase a suar com 24ºC no meu quarto.


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2010 às 04:06)

Despeço-me com *24,0ºC*. Mínima do dia, até ao momento.


----------



## Geiras (5 Jul 2010 às 04:37)

Boas, por aqui na Quinta do Conde, Sesimbra, ainda estao 27ºC 
acabei de acorar, fui la fora e está uma verdadeira noite de verão


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 08:32)

Mínima de 24,1 ºC.

Actualmente, 28,2 ºC e céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jul 2010 às 08:52)

É hoje... É hoje...  Que passo dos 40... 

Agora já estão 29,7ºC  e com previsão de vento fraco, aí vai ela toda lançada...


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jul 2010 às 08:57)

Lightning disse:


> É hoje... É hoje...  Que passo dos 40...
> 
> Agora já estão 29,7ºC  e com previsão de vento fraco, aí vai ela toda lançada...



É mesmo, Sigo com 29.8ºC, jáa
Céu limpo e vento fraco .


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2010 às 09:22)

Hoje tive a 1º minima tropical do ano 20.5ºC, por agora estão já 32.3ºC


----------



## vitamos (5 Jul 2010 às 09:45)

Bom dia.

Céu totalmente limpo e vento fraco de Este... 

O dia promete ser bastante quente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 10:08)

Subida lenta e gradual da temperatura, com 30,5 ºC no momento e 47 % de humidade relativa.

O vento sopra fraco de NNE.


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2010 às 10:12)

Ontem a máxima por cá foi de *39,1ºC*

Mínima hoje de *20,4ºC* Mínima tropical, uma raridade por cá...

Agora já sigo com 31,1ºC. Será hoje que a Davis passa dos 40ºC. Tenho muitas esperanças


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2010 às 10:20)

Já estão uns impressionantes *35ºC* em Tomar

www.meteotomar.info


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 11:04)

Praticamente 40ºC ontem na praia da Rainha.






Se não tivesse estado lá, não acreditaria. 

------------------------

Em Odivelas mínima de 23,6ºC.
Agora sigo com 32,4ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 11:19)

Fil disse:


> Quase 30ºC dentro de casa??  E eu aqui quase a suar com 24ºC no meu quarto.



Por acaso não se estava muito mal, dava sensação de forno mas não era desagradável de todo 

Por aqui neste momento 32,9ºC e vento fraco de NE.

Aqui o que se passou durante a noite foi algo surreal, às 4h ainda tinha mais de 27ºC.


----------



## rozzo (5 Jul 2010 às 11:30)

Isto é que é cómico!
Sem ver as horas no gráfico, parece um gráfico normal não parece?


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2010 às 12:09)

Boa tarde.

A mínima hoje foi de 19,1º, valor extremo do ano (e de 2009 que foi de 18,5º).

Neste momento 35,2º.


----------



## Teles (5 Jul 2010 às 12:19)

Boas, por aqui neste momento estão 33,7Cº


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2010 às 12:20)

Bom dia!

A mínima acabou por descer aos *20,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 32,1ºC, após ligeira descida dos 33,3ºC.

O vento sopra fraco de NO (315º), a humidade encontra-se nos 45%, e a pressão nos 1019 hPa.


----------



## meteo (5 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

rozzo disse:


> Isto é que é cómico!
> Sem ver as horas no gráfico, parece um gráfico normal não parece?



Pois,parece!  Aquele máximo de temperatura ás 13 da tarde,mas não, foi mesmo depois da meia-noite,perto dos 31ºC 
É candidata séria a ser a noite mais quente deste Verão...Então no cabo Raso quase diria que vai ser mesmo.
Ontem ás 4 da manhã ainda fui á rua,e estava melhor que uma noite de Verão,estava calor mesmo. Por volta dos 26/27 graus.  

Por agora em Oeiras, *32,6 ºC*.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 12:26)

Siga a festa.

35,4ºC vento nulo/fraco.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 12:32)

rozzo disse:


> Isto é que é cómico!
> Sem ver as horas no gráfico, parece um gráfico normal não parece?



30ºC às 3h da manhã no cabo... brutal!
Só faltavam as trovoadas ao longe no mar. 

----------------------

*35,8ºC *de momento em Odivelas.
Já é o valor mais alto deste ano. E continua a subir.


----------



## algarvio1980 (5 Jul 2010 às 12:35)

AnDré disse:


> 30ºC às 3h da manhã no cabo... brutal!
> Só faltavam as trovoadas ao longe no mar.
> 
> ----------------------
> ...



Cá para mim, foi a luz do farol que ficou estática sobre o sensor e fez disparar a temperatura, depois arranjaram o farol e a temperatura desceu.


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jul 2010 às 12:48)

Estou com *37.5ºC*
Céu limpo.


----------



## Vince (5 Jul 2010 às 12:51)

algarvio1980 disse:


> Cá para mim, foi a luz do farol que ficou estática sobre o sensor e fez disparar a temperatura, depois arranjaram o farol e a temperatura desceu.



É o mesmo fenómeno que é bastante familiar ao Algarve, quando subitamente vem o ar quente de terra, mas neste caso mais extremado porque este litoral é mais fresco que o do Algarve e o local/estação aguentou-se todo o dia à margem do calor em torno dos 20º mais coisa menos coisa, até quebrar finalmente a brisa marítima, e com algum vento provavelmente de NEE finalmente chegou o calor à estação.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2010 às 12:55)

Boa tarde!
E lá vai ela por aí acima, já nos 34ºC, após uma mínima extraordinária de 24.8ºC!


----------



## DRC (5 Jul 2010 às 13:33)

Muito calor pela Póvoa de Santa Iria, com *37,2ºC *


----------



## homem do mar (5 Jul 2010 às 13:45)

em tomar ja chegou as 40.0 batendo o record de ontem 39.9 vamos ver se sobe ate aos 42


----------



## Gilmet (5 Jul 2010 às 13:50)

Com vento fraco a moderado de Oeste, a temperatura mantém-se estável nos 32,4ºC.

Viva Sintra!


----------



## AndréFrade (5 Jul 2010 às 13:50)

Vou com *38.6ºC*


----------



## belem (5 Jul 2010 às 13:53)

rozzo disse:


> Isto é que é cómico!
> Sem ver as horas no gráfico, parece um gráfico normal não parece?



Interessante.
Neste fim de semana estive na Arrábida e notei variações interessantes durante a última noite.
Em um local da vertente norte ( zona baixa, mas exposta), notou-se o efeito de inversão térmica, com as temperaturas a desceram até cerca de 20ºc, tornando o ar agradavelmente fresco.
Enquanto na encosta sul, soprava um verdadeiro «suão» a mais de 30ºc!
Um vale rodeado de encostas calcáreas que vai directo até a uma praia virada para Sul e com montanhas de 400 metros por trás, pode explicar o afunilamento do vento ( que soprava moderado e até assobiava na copa das árvores) e o porquê de estar tão quente ( porque ao bater em superfícies super aquecidas com o forte calor diurno que se registou durante o dia e beneficiando ainda do arrefecimento lento  do calcáreo fez com que tivesse bastante quente durante a noite). Mesmo junto ao mar se notava uma temperatura bem alta, mas pior era quando se avançava apenas uns 20/30 metros pelo areal em direcção ao interior e aí era mesmo quente.


----------



## lsalvador (5 Jul 2010 às 13:58)

A máxima do ano já foi batida, está nos 40.2º

A ver vamos se bate a máxima de sempre registada no MeteoTomar de 42.1º

Não acredito mas vamos ver.


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 14:11)

E pensar que aqui a máxima do ano tinha sido 35,5ºC registada no dia de ontem.

Hoje sigo neste momento com uns impressionantes *38,2ºC*!!


----------



## DRC (5 Jul 2010 às 14:15)

E sobe, agora estão na Póvoa de Santa Iria *38,3ºC * 
De salientar que esta noite á meia-noite estavam 29,9ºC  e á 1 da manhã estavam 29,4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 14:35)

Bem, após uma máxima de 36,3ºC eis que o vento de W/NW chegou e fez resvalar a temperatura para os 33,2ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2010 às 14:38)

Máxima do ano pulverizada, para já com 37.4ºC...
Bendito ar condicionado...


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2010 às 14:48)

E finalmente a minha estação passou dos 40ºC. Máxima até ao momento de *40,3ºC*


----------



## under (5 Jul 2010 às 14:55)

Neste momento sigo com 37.4 em Coimbra...a 50 metros do I.M.


----------



## DRC (5 Jul 2010 às 15:09)

Muito quente na Póvoa de Santa Iria com *39,5ºC*.


----------



## PedroAfonso (5 Jul 2010 às 15:25)

em almada tenho neste momento 40.3 apenas 1 decima a menos que o Penteado.


----------



## stormy (5 Jul 2010 às 15:30)

LISBOA-G.COUTINHO:* 40.0º*


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2010 às 15:32)

Com 38.7ºC me despeço para já, pois vou mas é para a praia...


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 15:35)

stormy disse:


> LISBOA-G.COUTINHO:* 40.0º*



Mais quente que Évora e Beja...
Não é todos os anos que uma EMA em Lisboa atinge os 40ºC.


----------



## Teles (5 Jul 2010 às 16:21)

Boas , por aqui ficou muito aquém da expectativa  neste momento com 33,3Cº


----------



## fog (5 Jul 2010 às 16:23)

Setúbal com 46,6?!
Será possível?
A informação encontra-se em:

http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALS2


----------



## rozzo (5 Jul 2010 às 16:27)

fog disse:


> Setúbal com 46,6?!
> Será possível?
> A informação encontra-se em:
> 
> http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISETBALS2



Quase de certeza tem de estar mal instalada/localizada, parece claramente surreal o valor!
Acho eu? 

Até certo ponto pareceu credível, pois à hora de almoço, com vento fraco de Sul, estava "fresca", nos 30 e poucos, e depois ao rodar para Norte, todo aquele calor imenso acima de 40º no interior da margem Sul, a ser levado encosta abaixo ainda mais aquece, portanto uns 42/43º na cidade de Setúbal parecem credíveis..
Agora quando chegou a esse exagero, ACHO EU, parece-me instalação deficiente! Senão era algo épico!

Aguardo com alguma curiosidade o gráfico do dia da RUEMA de Setúbal, para comparar..


----------



## fog (5 Jul 2010 às 16:29)

Valerá a pena dar uma espreitadela nas "observações de superfície" do IM:

http://www.meteo.pt/pt/otempo/observacoessuperficie/

Confesso estar impressionado.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jul 2010 às 16:34)

Até aqui no litoral a coisa aquece.... 

Máxima de 39,5ºC, às 15:30, mesmo antes de começar o vento moderado e estragar tudo (vento que ainda se faz sentir...).

Por agora 38,3ºC e vento moderado, o que dificulta a respiração na rua...

Destaque também para a temperatura dentro de casa, que já atingiu os 34ºC. Estou a derreter/assar...


----------



## fog (5 Jul 2010 às 16:35)

rozzo disse:


> Quase de certeza tem de estar mal instalada/localizada, parece claramente surreal o valor!
> Acho eu?
> 
> Até certo ponto pareceu credível, pois à hora de almoço, com vento fraco de Sul, estava "fresca", nos 30 e poucos, e depois ao rodar para Norte, todo aquele calor imenso acima de 40º no interior da margem Sul, a ser levado encosta abaixo ainda mais aquece, portanto uns 42/43º na cidade de Setúbal parecem credíveis..
> ...



Será, por certo, o mais provável. De qualquer forma 42,1ºC em Benfica (Lisboa), dados das 14h00 do IM, é obra!


----------



## HotSpot (5 Jul 2010 às 16:35)

Aqui está definitivamente feita a máxima de hoje:

*40,7ºC* Máxima do ano


----------



## AnDré (5 Jul 2010 às 16:53)

fog disse:


> Será, por certo, o mais provável. De qualquer forma 42,1ºC em Benfica (Lisboa), dados das 14h00 do IM, é obra!



A estação de Benfica é uma RUEMA, ou seja uma estação meteorológica da rede urbana. O objectivo destas estações é caracterizar a influência do urbanismo na temperatura, por exemplo.
Sendo assim, a sua instalação não obedece a uma das regras padrão na instalação de uma estação meteorológica que é a livre circulação do ar - sem obstáculos. Sendo assim, as temperaturas por elas registadas acabam por ser mais elevadas, dado que o urbanismo acumula calor.


Algumas imagens das estações RUEMA que o Vince postou ontem.


----------



## Geiras (5 Jul 2010 às 17:03)

Novo record 

Actual: 40.3ºC na quinta do conde, sesimbra.


----------



## fog (5 Jul 2010 às 17:08)

AnDré disse:


> A estação de Benfica é uma RUEMA, ou seja uma estação meteorológica da rede urbana. O objectivo destas estações é caracterizar a influência do urbanismo na temperatura, por exemplo.
> Sendo assim, a sua instalação não obedece a uma das regras padrão na instalação de uma estação meteorológica que é a livre circulação do ar - sem obstáculos. Sendo assim, as temperaturas por elas registadas acabam por ser mais elevadas, dado que o urbanismo acumula calor.
> 
> 
> Algumas imagens das estações RUEMA que o Vince postou ontem.



Obrigado pelo esclarecimento.


----------



## squidward (5 Jul 2010 às 17:16)

por aqui nova máxima do ano e record do valor mais alto registado na minha estação  *42,9ºC*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (5 Jul 2010 às 18:22)

Boa Tarde

A Máxima de hoje foi de 43.3ºC que é a máxima do ano, por agora ainda estão 40.4ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2010 às 18:29)

Lightning disse:


> Até aqui no litoral a coisa aquece....
> 
> Máxima de 39,5ºC, às 15:30, mesmo antes de começar o vento moderado e estragar tudo (vento que ainda se faz sentir...).
> 
> ...



Por aqui ficou pertíssimo desse valor, com máxima de 39.2ºC...
Dentro de casa, felizmente o A/C vai mantendo o ambiente confortável...
Ainda 36.8ºC, com 23%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 18:42)

Por aqui tarde bastante quente, estou com 32,3ºC máxima de 36,4ºC temperatura mais alta de sempre na minha estação.

Vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2010 às 18:52)

Máxima de 38,3º e pelas 13H30. O vento que surgiu impediu uma maior subida.

Neste momento 35,1º


----------



## LuisFilipe (5 Jul 2010 às 19:18)

em Coimbra está uma brasa que , cuidado...


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2010 às 19:34)

O vento rodou para Sul e a temperatura aumentou para os 36,2º actuais.


----------



## Nuno (5 Jul 2010 às 19:49)

Por aqui foi um dia infernal, posso dizer que registei 43ºC a sombra, e o carro marcava 43ªC também, tive a consultar a EMA e a RUEMA e andava dentro desses valores foi um dia sem duvida muito quente.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 20:10)

Tarde espectacular com máxima de 41,2 ºC.

De momento, vento moderado de NNO e 32,8 ºC.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jul 2010 às 20:56)

Ainda 32,3ºC a esta altura.

34,1ºC dentro de casa, insuportável....


----------



## rozzo (5 Jul 2010 às 21:07)

fog disse:


> Será, por certo, o mais provável. De qualquer forma 42,1ºC em Benfica (Lisboa), dados das 14h00 do IM, é obra!



Ainda em relação à tal estação que chegou aos 47º.. 
Claro que só pode ser um valor uns quantos graus acima da realidade.
De qualquer forma a estação (cuidado que também é RUEMA,mas até costuma ter valores bastante lógicos) da cidade de Setúbal, perto do mar (não a EMA mais interior), teve uma máxima a rondar os 42º, até um nada mais alta que a EMA no interior, portanto apesar de claro mal medido e exagerado aquele valor, a cidade de Setúbal hoje sofreu a bom sofrer com o calor acima dos 41/42º!


----------



## Gato Preto (5 Jul 2010 às 21:09)

Boa noite,

Hoje foi um dia francamente quente. As temperaturas extremas foram:
- min: 24,2ºC;
- máx: 41,1ºC.

Estes foram os extremos mais quentes que alguma vez registei com estações meteorológicas.

Neste momento sigo ainda com 32ºC e quase sem vento.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

Gato Preto disse:


> Hoje foi um dia francamente quente. As temperaturas extremas foram:
> - min: 24,2ºC;
> - máx: 41,1ºC.
> 
> Estes foram os extremos mais quentes que alguma vez registei com estações meteorológicas.



41,1ºC em Corroios...  

Bem, eu tive uma máxima de 39,5, será que essa tua máxima é fiável?


----------



## F_R (5 Jul 2010 às 21:35)

Calor no Ribatejo.
Em Santarém tenho conhecimento de um amigo que têm uma estação meteorológica no local de trabalho (que ele garante estar instalada correctamente) que passou os 43ºC

Em Abrantes é que parece que esteve frasquinho  pois apenas chegou aos 41.4ºC máxima do ano mas ainda longe do record daquela estação.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2010 às 22:33)

28º e nem uma brisa... está uma noite complicada.


----------



## Costa (5 Jul 2010 às 22:34)

Lightning disse:


> 41,1ºC em Corroios...
> 
> Bem, eu tive uma máxima de 39,5, será que essa tua máxima é fiável?



O mesmo pode ele perguntar da tua


----------



## Lightning (5 Jul 2010 às 22:37)

Costa disse:


> O mesmo pode ele perguntar da tua



Pois pode, tem todo o direito a fazê-lo, e eu responderia que a minha estação está aprovada pelo meteoclimatic com símbolo de dados de qualidade, para além do sensor estar devidamente protegido com um RS e obedecer a todas as regras básicas de montagem de sensores de temperatura...

Por agora 29,1ºC e 35% HR. Vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 22:40)

Lightning disse:


> Pois pode, tem todo o direito a fazê-lo, e eu responderia que a minha estação está aprovada pelo meteoclimatic com símbolo de dados de qualidade, para além do sensor estar devidamente protegido com um RS e obedecer a todas as regras básicas de montagem de sensores de temperatura...





Por aqui, ainda 30,1 ºC e 39 % de humidade relativa.

O vento sopra fraco de NNE.


----------



## Lousano (5 Jul 2010 às 22:40)

Costa disse:


> O mesmo pode ele perguntar da tua



As zonas mais quentes do país tem sido as várzeas do Tejo e Sado, portanto não é de excluir tais temperaturas nesse local.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 22:41)

Extremos de hoje:

24,1 ºC / 41,2 ºC

43,5 km/h

0,0 mm

---

Céu sempre limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNE.


----------



## mr. phillip (5 Jul 2010 às 22:48)

Lightning disse:


> 41,1ºC em Corroios...
> 
> Bem, eu tive uma máxima de 39,5, será que essa tua máxima é fiável?



E eu de 39.2ºC, às 16h02... 2ºC de diferença parece algo elevado...


----------



## belem (5 Jul 2010 às 22:56)

mr. phillip disse:


> E eu de 39.2ºC, às 16h02... 2ºC de diferença parece algo elevado...



Nos meus périplos, tenho verificado diferenças assinaláveis, por vezes, em distâncias bastante curtas.
Um exemplo, foi ontem o da Arrábida e há mais outros tantos. 
Mas claro que por vezes, podem também haver erros, embora diferenças dessas ou até maiores e em distâncias pequenas, aconteçam de facto.


----------



## stormy (5 Jul 2010 às 22:57)

Boas noites
Pela louriceira, 24.5º, vento fraco a moderado de N e céu limpo
Maxima de 35.5º, a mais alta desde que tenho aqui um sensor permanente


----------



## Costa (5 Jul 2010 às 22:59)

mr. phillip disse:


> E eu de 39.2ºC, às 16h02... 2ºC de diferença parece algo elevado...



Exemplo de hoje:



Aristocrata disse:


> Boa tarde.
> 
> Dia de calor mas de opostos...
> Por cá o calor é rei mas junto à costa manda a nortada e a frescura oceânica.
> ...


----------



## Sanxito (5 Jul 2010 às 23:00)

Boas pessoal, eu aqui por Santa Marta registei 40,3 e agora sigo com 29,9.
Na praçeta mais abaixo registou 41,5 mas não confio na fiabilidade, apresenta sempre temperaturas com valores um pouco mais elevados que os de outras estações aqui na zona. O valor de 40,3 registei com um relógio da oregon porque não estive pela minha casa. Saudações.


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Jul 2010 às 23:06)

Aqui pouco a pouco tá a subir, levo já 29,2ºC.

Vento fraco/moderado de NW/N.


----------



## Lightning (5 Jul 2010 às 23:12)

Temperatura nos 30,0ºC, já tive 29,3ºC há um quarto de hora, portanto, está em ligeira subida. Mesmo a esta hora. 

Vento fraco a nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (5 Jul 2010 às 23:16)

Mário Barros disse:


> Aqui pouco a pouco tá a subir, levo já 29,2ºC.
> 
> Vento fraco/moderado de NW/N.



Aqui 29,9 ºC e 39 % de humidade relativa.

Desce lentamente, finalmente abaixo dos 30 ºC pela primeira vez esta noite.


----------



## seqmad (5 Jul 2010 às 23:48)

Boas, aqui pelo Fogueteiro (do micro-clima das noites frias) ainda 30,2º... Não sei qual foi a máxima por aqui, estava em Lisboa na zona de Benfica, fiquei a saber depois que a RUEMA da zona chegou aos 42,1... Quanto às discrepâncias em Corroios, não fará diferença os sensores estarem no alto de um prédio, como se bem me lembro é o caso da estação do Lightning (desculpa se me enganei) ou noutro caso ao nível da rua, numa zona com algum efeito de ilha urbana?


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Ainda 29.3ºC a esta hora...

Extremos do dia:

24.8ºC
39.2ºC, máxima do ano, e que duvido que seja batida este ano...


----------



## Geiras (6 Jul 2010 às 00:06)

Lightning disse:


> Temperatura nos 30,0ºC, já tive 29,3ºC há um quarto de hora, portanto, está em ligeira subida. Mesmo a esta hora.
> 
> Vento fraco a nulo.



gosto do teu Avatar 
gostava mais era de o ver nos modelos dos proximos dias...xD


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jul 2010 às 00:09)

Boas noites
Passado uns meses sem postar volto a reportar, desta vez, valores mais quentinhos. 
Registei uma máxima de *40.4ºC*(maldito vento!) e uma mínima de 23.4ºC, o que é uma raridade para esta zona.
Por agora encontro-me com 31.8ºC, vento moderado de N/NW e uma noite com um ambiente super abafado.


----------



## Gato Preto (6 Jul 2010 às 00:10)

Lightning disse:


> 41,1ºC em Corroios...
> 
> Bem, eu tive uma máxima de 39,5, será que essa tua máxima é fiável?



Tens razão, a temperatura máxima reportada estava errada.
O valor correcto é 39,8ºC às 15:50.

Obrg pela observação


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 00:16)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 36,7ºC (máxima mais alta de sempre na minha estação)

Mín - 22,2ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado. Algum pó no ar.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 00:21)

Agora estou com 29,9ºC quase 30ºC tem estado a subir 






P.S - 30,2ºC - 0h25.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2010 às 00:31)

Mário Barros disse:


> Agora estou com 29,9ºC quase 30ºC tem estado a subir



Foste para o Alentejo, entretanto?

*22,1ºC*, estáveis, por aqui, com vento moderado de Norte.

8,1ºC de diferença, em menos de 10km.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2010 às 00:33)

Por aqui, 30,2 ºC e vento fraco de ONO. 

Humidade relativa nos 39 %.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 00:34)

O panorama pela região de Lisboa é este.








> Almada - 29°C
> Amadora - 31°C
> Barcarena - 24° C
> Lisboa (Cais do Sodré) - 26°C
> ...



Tou com 30,3ºC


----------



## seqmad (6 Jul 2010 às 00:44)

Fica para a posteridade, às 00.00h T=30,0º, com 36% HR, 1014mb e vento nulo. Agora tendência para uma descida gradual, neste momento 29,7º


----------



## thunderboy (6 Jul 2010 às 00:46)

O vento parece querer rodar para NE atingindo assim os 32.0ºC à momentos. Que noite!


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 00:59)

São 1h e encontro-me com 30,7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2010 às 01:30)

Mário Barros disse:


> São 1h e encontro-me com 30,7ºC



Por aqui, já desci aos 29,7 ºC.

Lenta e gradualmente vai descendo, sem os saltos que tens tido por aí.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 01:39)

Depois da excitação terrível das últimas horas, eis que a temperatura parece querer descer, estou com 30,7ºC.

Máximo da noite foi de 31,1ºC 

Aqui fica um gráfico e uma foto do painel do grande momento.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 01:58)

A lua nasceu bastante avermelhada, isto foi o melhor que consegui fazer 

Estou com 30,9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 02:24)

Pelas 2h20 o cenário pela região de Lisboa é este.







> Almada - 28°C
> Amadora - 30°C
> Barcarena - 24°C
> Lisboa (Cais do Sodre) - 27°C
> ...



Estou com 31,2ºC - 31,3ºC (2h30)


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jul 2010 às 02:37)

seqmad disse:


> Boas, aqui pelo Fogueteiro (do micro-clima das noites frias) ainda 30,2º... Não sei qual foi a máxima por aqui, estava em Lisboa na zona de Benfica, fiquei a saber depois que a RUEMA da zona chegou aos 42,1... Quanto às discrepâncias em Corroios, não fará diferença os sensores estarem no alto de um prédio, como se bem me lembro é o caso da estação do Lightning (desculpa se me enganei) ou noutro caso ao nível da rua, numa zona com algum efeito de ilha urbana?



Boas pessoal...
O meu sensor está num 8ºandar e aqui na praceta de cima tenho um colocado num 1ºandar, não sei se a diferença será do aparelho ou da altura.
Por aqui ainda sigo com 28,2ºc


----------



## meteo (6 Jul 2010 às 02:51)

Mário Barros disse:


> São 1h e encontro-me com 30,7ºC



31 graus á 1 da manhã em Queluz é dose.


Ás 2 da manha fui á praia de Oeiras e vento não havia,simplesmente em 1 hora não senti ar a circular..A temperatura era de 26/27 graus,calor e pessoas a tomar banho numa água de temperatura à Algarve..Quem tomava banho em poucos minutos ficava seco..Se estas não são noites histórias por aqui,perto estarão de o ser...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 03:02)

3h da manhã e sigo com *30,2ºC*!

Hoje não há meio de arrefecer.
Dentro do quarto estão 31,2ºC. Nem com a janela toda aberta arrefece.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 03:18)

Bem, já atingi os 31,4ºC, agora tá a prometer descer de novo, será que é desta ?

29,8ºC vento fraco de N.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 03:34)

São 3h30 e eis o cenário, ao que parece já está um pouco mais fresco.







> Almada - 27°C
> Amadora - 29°C
> Barcarena - 23°C
> Lisboa (Cais do Sodre) - 26°C
> ...



Estou com 29,8ºC.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 04:00)

4h da manhã e... *29,8ºC*.

Não me lembro de um valor tão alto aqui a esta hora.
Não me lembro, não.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 04:05)

O vento fraco de SW que se levantou por aqui fez resvalar a temperatura para os actuais 26,6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2010 às 05:55)

E a mínima foi de 20,5º, mínima mais alta do ano.

Neste momento já a temperatura em ascenção, com 21,1º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2010 às 06:10)

Mínima de 25,1 ºC, registada há pouco.

Actualmente, 25,2 ºC e 60 % de humidade relativa, vento nulo.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 08:48)

Mário Barros disse:


> São 3h30 e eis o cenário, ao que parece já está um pouco mais fresco.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



alguem por favor me podia dizer onde encontro este mapa com as temperaturas para poder acompanhar?obrigado pela atençao pessoal!


----------



## Costa (6 Jul 2010 às 09:16)

joao henriques disse:


> alguem por favor me podia dizer onde encontro este mapa com as temperaturas para poder acompanhar?obrigado pela atençao pessoal!



http://www.wunderground.com/wundermap


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jul 2010 às 10:06)

Por cá mínima mais alta que é record de sempre. *21,3ºC*

Hoje mais um dia quente, não tão quente pela menos mais junto ao litoral.

Mesmo assim


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2010 às 10:08)

HotSpot disse:


> Por cá mínima mais alta que é record de sempre. *21,3ºC*
> 
> Hoje mais um dia quente, não tão quente pela menos mais junto ao litoral.
> 
> *Mesmo assim*



Mesmo assim ?  Mesmo assim estão +0.4 °C que ontem a esta hora .
---------------------

Mínima de 21.8ºC.
Agora com 30.4ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## vitamos (6 Jul 2010 às 10:08)

Bom dia!

Manhã quente! Ás 8h45m registava já 28ºC*. No entanto vai soprando agora uma brisa fraca que, apesar de tudo, alivia a sensação de calor.

*Valor registado com sensor instalado em veículo automóvel em andamento. Este sensor já testado em vários locais apresenta um erro máximo aproximado de +/- 1ºC (se veículo não parado).


_Uma nota adicional para estes dias de maior calor. Este forum sem ser "papista" deve primar por algum rigor. Não se sintam inibidos a postar os vossos registos mas tentem ser rigorosos nas observações que fizerem. A título de exemplo possuo uma estação montada em Coimbra com abrigo caseiro. Contudo e embora obtenha valores aproximados não reporto valores da mesma por não os achar representativos da área e pelo local de instalação ser deficiente.
Assim encorajo os foristas a reportar os seus valores, mas fazendo sempre que tal for necessário, ressalvas a eventuais limitações das mesmas. Evitem por exemplo valores por estimativa e outras metodologias não fiáveis. Acima de tudo tentem ter bom senso! Esta não é uma embirração ou um vulgar excesso de zelo... Trata-se apenas de uma regra de bom senso num fórum que, como terão noção, apresenta alguma visibilidade e é ponto de referência para muitas pessoas. E acima de tudo sejam livres sempre de partilhar, observar e questionar! Todos estamos aqui para aprender! _


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2010 às 10:39)

Neste momento 31,3º

Menos 0,7º do que ontem e ao contrário do que previa.


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 10:54)

Mínima de 24,3ºC.
Depois de me ter deitado às 4h da manhã com 30ºC, estava na expectativa que a mínima tivesse sido mais alta.

Agora sigo com 32ºC.


----------



## Teles (6 Jul 2010 às 11:09)

Bom dia , por aqui a mínima foi de 23,3Cº , hoje parece que  vai fazer mais calor por esta localidade , temperatura actual de 32,0Cº


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2010 às 12:28)

Boa tarde!
Mínima mais alta que me lembro, com 25ºC.
Hoje o dia, pelo menos aqui junto ao mar, parece não querer ser tão quente como o de ontem, pelo menos o vento de NW está a fazer estabilizar e até baixar a temperatura, que vai nos 32.9ºC, embora já tenha estado nos 33.5ºC...
Já cheira a fim de festa no que diz respeito ao calor... vamos ver se o resto do dia não me desmente... vai depender do vento.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 12:32)

Por aqui mínima de 23,0ºC, penso que até agora seja a mínima mais alta de sempre na minha estação.

Actualmente tenho 31,1ºC o mesmo que tinha às 4h


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2010 às 12:33)

36,5º neste momento.

Mais 0,9º do que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## BrOliveira (6 Jul 2010 às 13:01)

Boa tarde a todos,

Pelo segundo dia consecutivo uma manhã a iniciar-se bem acalorada.
 De momento *34ºC* e uma ligeira brisa.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2010 às 13:02)

mr. phillip disse:


> Boa tarde!
> Mínima mais alta que me lembro, com 25ºC.
> Hoje o dia, pelo menos aqui junto ao mar, parece não querer ser tão quente como o de ontem, pelo menos o vento de NW está a fazer estabilizar e até baixar a temperatura, que vai nos 32.9ºC, embora já tenha estado nos 33.5ºC...
> Já cheira a fim de festa no que diz respeito ao calor... vamos ver se o resto do dia não me desmente... vai depender do vento.



Não me cheira... 

Sem vento aqui em baixo, já vou nos 34,8ºC, não sei onde vou parar hoje, mas ontem a esta hora estava menos calor. 

Como hoje vai estar menos vento do que ontem pode ser que ajude a máxima a subir bem, sim porque aqui ontem bastava soprar um bocadinho de vento que a temperatura baixava logo.


----------



## AndréFrade (6 Jul 2010 às 13:04)

Lightning disse:


> Não me cheira...
> 
> Sem vento aqui em baixo, já vou nos 34,8ºC, não sei onde vou parar hoje, mas ontem a esta hora estava menos calor.
> 
> Como hoje vai estar menos vento do que ontem pode ser que ajude a máxima a subir bem, sim porque aqui ontem bastava soprar um bocadinho de vento que a temperatura baixava logo.



Mas ele esta-se a referir ao sentido do vento .
-----------
Sigo com 35ºC.


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2010 às 13:07)

andres disse:


> Mas ele esta-se a referir ao sentido do vento .
> -----------
> Sigo com 35ºC.



Sim, eu também, ontem bastava o vento soprar, seja de que direcção fosse, para a temp. baixar até 2ºC....

O vento aqui parece que não pode existir, para a máxima ser alta...


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 13:10)

Sigo com 34,3ºC em Odivelas.
Está uma brisa quente de sul, a trazer o ar quente do vale cá para cima.

Ainda assim estão -2,5ºC que ontem a esta hora.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2010 às 13:13)

Lightning disse:


> Sim, eu também, ontem bastava o vento soprar, seja de que direcção fosse, para a temp. baixar até 2ºC....
> 
> O vento aqui parece que não pode existir, para a máxima ser alta...



Como onde moro, estou numa zona mais alta e exposta que Corroios, noto bem mais o efeito do vento, motivo pelo qual sigo com quase menos 2ºC do que aí...


----------



## Lightning (6 Jul 2010 às 13:20)

mr. phillip disse:


> Como onde moro, estou numa zona mais alta e exposta que Corroios, noto bem mais o efeito do vento, motivo pelo qual sigo com quase menos 2ºC do que aí...



Claro, eu tenho a certeza que se morasse aí não tinha a máxima que tive ontem. Aqui em baixo é mais "abrigado", logo o calor concentra-se mais e permite assim a temp. ser superior.

Por agora sigo com 34,4ºC e 17% HR, a temperatura baixou um pouco devido à direcção do vento, que está agora de Noroeste.


----------



## Sanxito (6 Jul 2010 às 13:36)

boa tarde, eu não me recordo bem mas julgo que ontem a esta hora a temperatura ia bem mais alta. Sigo agora com 33.0


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2010 às 14:04)

Sanxito disse:


> boa tarde, eu não me recordo bem mas julgo que ontem a esta hora a temperatura ia bem mais alta. Sigo agora com 33.0



Ontem, por esta hora, íamos com +4ºC que hoje...
A temperatura segue perfeitamente estabilizada com este vento de NW... 32.6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2010 às 14:04)

Boa tarde.

Mínima, que por pouco seria tropical, com *19,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 31,3ºC, tendo já atingido os *32,6ºC*.

Humidade nos 32% e vento fraco de O (270º).


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 14:15)

O vento rodou para noroeste e a temperatura tem estado a descer.
33,6ºC de momento.

A máxima foi de 34,8ºC e não deverá voltar a ser batida hoje.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 14:21)

AnDré disse:


> O vento rodou para noroeste e a temperatura tem estado a descer.
> 33,6ºC de momento.
> 
> A máxima foi de 34,8ºC e não deverá voltar a ser batida hoje.



estao http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISANTARE2neste momento 40 graus em santarem mesmo assim!


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 14:29)

joao henriques disse:


> estao http://www.wunderground.com/weatherstation/WXDailyHistory.asp?ID=ISANTARE2neste momento 40 graus em santarem mesmo assim!



O link que puseste não dá acesso a qualquer dado.

A temperatura na EMA de Santarém (Fonte Boa), às 14horas locais, rondava os 36ºC.


----------



## lsalvador (6 Jul 2010 às 14:31)

Ao link tirem o neste, pois foi adicionado a resposta


----------



## squidward (6 Jul 2010 às 14:34)

estão neste momento *36,8ºC*


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 14:41)

AnDré disse:


> O link que puseste não dá acesso a qualquer dado.
> 
> A temperatura na EMA de Santarém (Fonte Boa), às 14horas locais, rondava os 36ºC.



entao vai ver o que esta no site wunderground e depois aos mapas e esta la 40 entre cartaxo e santarem  e tambem na zona da chamusca!


----------



## AnDré (6 Jul 2010 às 14:48)

joao henriques disse:


> entao vai ver o que esta no site wunderground e depois aos mapas e esta la 40 entre cartaxo e santarem  e tambem na zona da chamusca!



Esse valor é referente a uma estação que provavelmente tem uma má protecção contra a radiação solar.

Se reparares essa estação registou ontem uma máxima de 48,9ºC.


----------



## joao henriques (6 Jul 2010 às 14:49)

AnDré disse:


> Esse valor é referente a uma estação que provavelmente tem uma má protecção contra a radiação solar.
> 
> Se reparares essa estação registou ontem uma máxima de 48,9ºC.



pois provavelmente............


----------



## lsalvador (6 Jul 2010 às 14:52)

Neste momento vou com 40.1º, igual a 24h atrás. Aparente 43º.

A ver vamos até onde vai hoje.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2010 às 15:18)

Neste momento uns estáveis 38º. Não me parece que vá passar muito disto.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 16:01)

Por aqui tou com a mesma temperatura que tinha às 4h, a única diferença é que são 16h, estou com 31,1ºC 

Céu limpo e vento de W.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2010 às 16:08)

31,0ºC, também estável por aqui, com vento moderado de Oeste, nos 16,2 km/h.

Humidade a 36%.


----------



## Agreste (6 Jul 2010 às 17:31)

Será que alguém reparou nos 19,6ºC que estavam às 16h no Cabo Raso?


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2010 às 17:36)

Dia menos quente, com máxima de 38,1 ºC.

Actualmente, 34,3 ºC e 28 % de humidade relativa.

Vento moderado de ONO.


----------



## Heat (6 Jul 2010 às 17:50)

Por aqui estão neste momento 33ºC , a máxima de hoje. Ontem a máxima foi de 36,5ºC. Valores interessantes para quem se encontra apenas a 1km do mar. Excelente fórum!


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2010 às 18:31)

Tal como previsto, hoje a temperatura deu um valente trambolhão, tendo a máxima ficado nuns "frescos" 34.9ºC, com os cumprimentos do vento de NW.


----------



## Mário Barros (6 Jul 2010 às 18:38)

Por aqui tarde muito mais fresca em relação a ontem.

Encontro-me com 26,6ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## fsl (6 Jul 2010 às 18:50)

Agreste disse:


> Será que alguém reparou nos 19,6ºC que estavam às 16h no Cabo Raso?



*Costumo acompanhar o "Cabo Raso" e noto que esta situaçao é muito frequente. O que foi estranho foram os 30ºs verificados lá às 2 horas da manhã!.. há dois dias atrás.*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2010 às 18:52)

De momento, com 32,9 ºC.

Vento moderado de Oeste e céu limpo.

Ainda bastante canícula instalada.


----------



## Lousano (6 Jul 2010 às 19:07)

A máxima dos últimos 3 dias:

Dia 4 - 37,4º
Dia 5 - 38,3º
Dia 6 - 39,7º

Amanhã ainda deverá ser superior a 35º.


----------



## HotSpot (6 Jul 2010 às 19:32)

Hoje a máxima foi de *37,7ºC*

-3,0ºC que ontem.


----------



## meteo (6 Jul 2010 às 19:45)

fsl disse:


> *Costumo acompanhar o "Cabo Raso" e noto que esta situaçao é muito frequente. O que foi estranho foram os 30ºs verificados lá às 2 horas da manhã!.. há dois dias atrás.*



Sim,o Cabo Raso é do contra! Só fica calor de madrugada,de dia tudo nos 30,e cabo raso nos 20ºC.  Se o vento á noite/madrugada rodar para Este lá vai o Cabo Raso apanhar novamente calor e ter a sua máxima nessa altura.


----------



## mr. phillip (6 Jul 2010 às 21:55)

Ainda bastante calor, e com o aumento da humidade, o ambiente na rua torna-se mais abafado... sigo ainda com 29.7ºC, 38%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

25ºC
34.9ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (6 Jul 2010 às 23:03)

A máxima não passou dos *32,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 20,1ºC, estagnados, sendo que o céu se econtra pouco nublado por Cirrus.

Vento a 15,5 km/h de NNE (22º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2010 às 23:06)

Máxima de 38,1 ºC.

Tarde de vento fraco a moderado de NNE.

Céu completamente limpo durante todo o dia, apenas com algum smog.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (6 Jul 2010 às 23:07)

Extremos de hoje:

25,1 ºC / 38,1 ºC

33,8 km/h

0,0 mm


----------



## Heat (6 Jul 2010 às 23:57)

Por aqui 24ºC. A ver se continua a descer bem para refrescar a casa.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 33,9ºC

Mín - 22,2ºC.

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gato Preto (7 Jul 2010 às 00:24)

Extremos de 6/7:

Mín 24,0ºC (3ª noite tropical de 2010);

Máx 34,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2010 às 01:33)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

O céu encontra-se agora encoberto por Altoestratus, e a temperatura é de 20,1ºC, em queda, após ter subido aos 21,2ºC.

Humidade nos 77% e vento fraco de NNO (338º).


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2010 às 02:39)

Está-se melhor lá fora que cá dentro.
Isto, apesar do vento lá fora ser nulo e estar abafado.

Sigo com 25,6ºC e céu encoberto.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2010 às 02:46)

Por aqui noite de vento moderado de norte.

Estou com 23,7ºC, ontem por esta hora tinha 31ºC


----------



## fog (7 Jul 2010 às 07:07)

Noite tropical. A esta hora, 7h, todas as janelas abertas deixando entrar a brisa fresca (?) da manhã. O meu termómetro de máximas e míninas a mercúrio marca, rigorosamente, 24,7ºC. Céu plúmbeo a anunciar trovoada.
Bom dia!



__________________________________________________________________________
"Ciência certa, saber absoluto"
Anónimo, séc. XX


----------



## Fantkboy (7 Jul 2010 às 07:24)

whooww que vento fortissimo este que se levantou derrenpente 


EDIT:

Agora, a calmaria total!


----------



## Gerofil (7 Jul 2010 às 07:34)

*Re: Seguimento Sul - Julho 2010*

*Protecção Civil - Medidas de autoprotecção - Trovoadas*




*Use sempre a regra dos 30 segundos para determinar o grau de ameaça dos relâmpagos. Esta regra é simples e consiste em contar os segundos entre a visão do relâmpago e a audição do seu som (trovão). Caso este valor seja menor que 30 segundos procure abrigo imediatamente e siga os passos abaixo indicados: isto significa que a trovoada encontra-se perto o suficiente para atingir o local onde se encontra.

Durante a trovoada:

- Mantenha-se em casa e afastado das janelas – feche as cortinas e persianas para evitar o arremesso de estilhaços;
- Desligue a televisão, computador e outros aparelhos eléctricos – pode, no entanto, manter a luz ligada uma vez que isso não aumenta a probabilidade da sua casa ser atingida por um relâmpago;
- Evite tomar banho ou deixar água a correr para qualquer outro propósito;
- Se se encontra na rua longe de edifícios, desloque-se para dentro de um carro, não descapotável, e evite o contacto com o metal;
- Evite o uso de telefones, a não ser em caso de emergência;
- Nunca se abrigue debaixo de objectos vulneráveis tal como uma árvore alta, numa área isolada;
- Não permaneça no topo de uma colina, em campo aberto, ou na praia;
- Afaste-se da água: não pesque e não ande em barcos pequenos;
- Afaste-se dos objectos de metal e retire qualquer peça de metal que traga consigo - os metais são grandes condutores de electricidade;
- Afaste-se de tractores ou de outro equipamento metálico tais como motas ou bicicletas;
- Afaste-se de redes e tubos metálicos, de linhas ferroviárias ou de qualquer outro curso metálico que possa conduzir a descarga eléctrica desde uma distância considerável;
- Evite abrigar-se em cabanas isoladas ou em qualquer outra pequena estrutura em campo aberto;
- Se se encontra numa área florestal procure abrigo numa zona de baixa altitude debaixo de um conjunto denso de arbustos;
- Se se encontra em campo aberto, procure abrigo numa área de baixa altitude tal como uma ravina ou um vale - nunca se deite sobre campo aberto;

Nunca permaneça debaixo de uma árvore alta e isolada. A maior parte das vítimas das trovoadas são atingidas quando procuram abrigo debaixo de uma árvore. Verifique que não se encontra à maior altitude na área envolvente. Desça até ao ponto mais baixo possível e afaste-se de objectos altos e vulneráveis. Se o raio atinge qualquer um desses objectos pode apanhar o choque da descarga eléctrica através do solo.

Primeiros Socorros:

- Se uma pessoa é atingida por um relâmpago não significa que transporte qualquer carga eléctrica e, como tal, pode ser tocada. Terá sofrido um violento choque eléctrico e apresentará algumas queimaduras;
- Muitas vítimas aparentemente “mortas” por relâmpagos podem ser reanimadas se a acção de socorro for rápida. Quando um grupo é atingido devem-se socorrer primeiro aqueles que aparentemente perderam a vida; os indivíduos inconscientes, mas a respirar, provavelmente sobreviverão;
- A acção de socorro àqueles que não respiram deve ser feita até 4-6 minutos após o choque de modo a prevenir danos irreversíveis no cérebro. Deve ser administrada respiração boca-a-boca uma vez em cada 5 segundos nos adultos e em cada 3 segundos nas crianças:
- Se a vítima não respira e não tem pulso deve ser-lhe administrada a Reanimação Cárdio-Pulmonar (RCP). Esta manobra resulta de uma combinação entre a respiração boca-a-boca e compressões cardíacas externas e deve ser feita, se possível, por pessoas qualificadas para o efeito;
- Verifique se a vítima tem queimaduras nas suas extremidades e à volta de zonas em contacto com metal.*

Fonte: Município da Marinha Grande


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2010 às 07:53)

Fantkboy disse:


> whooww que vento fortissimo este que se levantou derrenpente
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...




Pus-me a dormir de janela aberta, acordei ventos _ciclónicos_ dentro do quarto.

Registei *59,8 km/h*, provinientes de SO (225º).

Agora, acalmou, e o vento sopra novamente de NE (45º), estando nos 19,1 km/h.

A temperatura subiu, perto das 6:30, altura em que houve umas rajadas também fortes, tendo ido aos *27,8ºC*, mas agora encontra-se em descida, estando nos 24,7ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2010 às 07:55)

Bom dia !!
Sigo com céu totalmente encoberto e vento moderado.
Estã 22.9ºC e tive máxima de vento até agora de 32.7km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2010 às 08:16)

Tá a pingar aqui 

Estou com 23,6ºC vento moderado que varia entre Sul e NE.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2010 às 09:01)

Por cá também pinga.
A temperatura subiu repentinamente, passou dos 27 para os 30ºC.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2010 às 09:23)

Estou agora a ver mammatus :












-------------------------------
Sigo com 28.6ºC e muito vento.
Céu totalmente encoberto.


----------



## jpalhais (7 Jul 2010 às 09:33)

andres disse:


> Estou agora a ver mammatus :
> 
> [
> 
> ...



e isso é bom ou mau ?


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2010 às 09:37)

jpalhais disse:


> e isso é bom ou mau ?



Nem é bom ou mau, é apenas uma das formas de manifestação da instabilidade que há na atmosfera.


----------



## HotSpot (7 Jul 2010 às 09:37)

Dados das 8:30 às 9:10 muito interessantes. Os especialistas que se manifestem.


----------



## AndréFrade (7 Jul 2010 às 09:38)

jpalhais disse:


> e isso é bom ou mau ?



Ora, Depende. 
Ver mammatus é sinal do fim de alguma célula, ou mesmo do inicio de uma.
Sinal de Temporal, ou mesmo, que ele esteja a acabar, ou mesmo uma forma de se manifestar (Instabilidade )

Portanto, é esperar para ver


----------



## carla_francisco (7 Jul 2010 às 09:39)

jpalhais disse:


> e isso é bom ou mau ?



Pode ser bom (porque por vezes aparecem antes de uma tempestade) ou mau (porque também costumam aparecer depois da passagem de uma tempestade)... Por si só, não são um sinal certo de aproximação de tempestades


----------



## vitamos (7 Jul 2010 às 09:45)

Por aqui manhã menos quente com céu muito nublado e vento nulo por agora.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2010 às 11:00)

Mínima de 22,8 ºC.

Actualmente com 28,3 ºC e vento fraco de SSE.

Humidade relativa de 50 %, céu encoberto.


----------



## AnDré (7 Jul 2010 às 11:13)

Fantkboy disse:


> whooww que vento fortissimo este que se levantou derrenpente
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Por volta das 4h da manhã aconteceu algo semelhante.
Mas não tão forte.

A mínima foi de 23,0ºC hoje!
3ª mínima consecutiva acima dos 23ºC.

Agora sigo com céu encoberto e 28,8ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2010 às 11:33)

Sigo com 27,8ºC e vento nulo. Está afabado.

O céu mantém-se encoberto por Altoestratus. Um tom cinzento e uniforme.

Humidade nos 54%.

A mínima foi de *19,3ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2010 às 12:55)

Boa tarde.

A manhã começou com o céu quase encoberto e que agora vai ficando mais limpo.

A mínima foi de 19,2º e estão no momento 33,7º.


----------



## Rainy (7 Jul 2010 às 13:18)

Aquelas trovoadas no mar vão atingir terra??.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2010 às 13:40)

Vento fraco a moderado de SO e 32,1 ºC, humidade relativa nos 36 %.

Céu a limpar gradualmente, embora com muitos cirrostratus e altocumulus.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2010 às 13:43)

Voltou a ficar encoberto e vê-se alguns mamatus na zona da serra.

33,7º e apenas 38% HR (será que é a fraca humidade a impedir a formação de células?)


----------



## Mário Barros (7 Jul 2010 às 13:52)

Por aqui 30,2ºC céu nublado por nuvens altas e bastante pó.

Vento fraco a moderado de SW.


----------



## Teles (7 Jul 2010 às 14:07)

Boas , por aqui tem sido um fartote de mamatús como se verifica nestas fotos:


----------



## João Ferreira (7 Jul 2010 às 14:58)

Boas!

Estou de volta depois de 15 dias passados na Madeira!!!

Ao chegar aqui ontem à tarde tive uma enorme sensação de calor, pois na Madeira não estava abafado e quente daquela maneira.
Gostei muito de desfrutar de um clima sub tropical durante 15 dias.

Destaco a facilidade como o tempo pode mudar na Madeira, pois de uns 24ºC e sol cheguei a passar para uns 13ºC, vento e chuva e tudo nuns meros metros de diferença.

Bem passando o brevíssimo resumo sigo com 31.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## DRC (7 Jul 2010 às 16:04)

Menos calor que nos últimos dias, mas mesmo assim estão *34ºC* 

Há alguma possibilidade de termos aguaceiros/trovoadas aqui por Lisboa hoje ao fim da tarde?


----------



## lsalvador (7 Jul 2010 às 16:06)

Bem neste momento ando com 38.3º, novamente alerta amarela. Aparente 40º


----------



## Rainy (7 Jul 2010 às 16:45)

Bem pareçe que por hoje já não há trovoadas nem sequer nuvens.

Aqui céu totamente limpo apenas poeira, mas nada mais.


----------



## Lousano (7 Jul 2010 às 18:24)

A máxima hoje foi de 36,0º.

Neste momento 34,2º


----------



## Geiras (7 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

Fantkboy disse:


> whooww que vento fortissimo este que se levantou derrenpente
> 
> 
> EDIT:
> ...



Pouco faltava para as 3 da manha quando acordo com o estores a abanar, fui a rua e estava mesmo vento forte...mas passado uns segundo acalmou mesmo quase por completo..estranho...


----------



## Gilmet (7 Jul 2010 às 19:36)

Temperatura máxima de *31,0ºC*.

Neste momento sigo com 26,5ºC, céu limpo, e vento fraco de ENE (68º).

Humidade nos 54%.


----------



## F_R (7 Jul 2010 às 20:29)

Mais um dia bastante abafado. Sendo que segundo o IM a máxima em Santarém hoje foi de perto 35 graus.

Em Abrantes essa máxima foi de 39.5ºC, depois de 2 dias acima dos 40ºC
Neste momento corre uma aragem fresca que dá para refrescar um pouco o Ambiente(Santarém)


----------



## mr. phillip (7 Jul 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite!
Dia diferente dos anteriores.
Para já, mais fresco... máxima de apenas 30.5ºC.
Madrugada, início de manhã encoberta, a ameaçar chuva ou trovoada...
Depois, não sei, pois dormi até às 16h...
De momento, céu com alguma nebulosidade, 26.7ºC, 47%HR, 1015hpa.

Extremos do dia:

23.8ºC
30.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2010 às 23:26)

Máxima de apenas 32,8 ºC hoje.

De momento, com 23,3 ºC e 65 % de humidade relativa.

Pressão atmosférica nos 1014,2 hPa e vento fraco de ONO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (7 Jul 2010 às 23:37)

Para Lisboa/Gago Coutinho, hoje.

Resumen diario a las 18:00 UTC. (17:23 tiempo solar medio)

Max Min Med 
33.3 22.4 27.6

Fonte: Ogimet

---

Curioso que a máxima foi mais alta do que a registada em Moscavide e a máxima foi registada mais cedo do que a registada na minha estação, em cerca de 2 horas de diferença.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2010 às 00:07)

Boa noite!

Aqui estou com a temperatura mais baixa dos últimos 3 dias.
22,9ºC e vento fraco.


Extremos do dia 7 de Julho:
Tmin: 23,0ºC.
Tmáx: 32,2ºC


----------



## thunderboy (8 Jul 2010 às 00:12)

Boa noite 
Extremos do dia 6:
24.3ºC/39.8ºC
Extremos do dia 7:
21.4ºC/37.8ºC
Terceira noite tropical consecutiva...


----------



## lismen (8 Jul 2010 às 00:13)

Boa noite por aqui mais um dia quente mas nada comparado com os dias anteriores.

Dados actuais
Temp 23ºC
Vento Fraco de OESTE
Pressao 1014
Humidade 78%

Tenho andado a reparar também que existe alguma animação no mar sera que alguma coisa chegará a terra?

Abraço


----------



## Mário Barros (8 Jul 2010 às 01:18)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,8ºC

Mín - 20,2ºC.

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2010 às 01:31)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Temperatura a subir, nos 19,7ºC, bem como a humidade, que se encontra nos 81%.

Vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2010 às 02:03)

Extremos de ontem:

22,8 ºC / 32,8 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu muito nublado por cirrostratus e altocumulus, passando a pouco nublado a partir da 2ª metade da tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (8 Jul 2010 às 03:04)

Ainda com 22,8 ºC e vento fraco a nulo, geralmente de Oeste.

Humidade relativa nos 66 %, como já não se via há alguns dias.


----------



## vitamos (8 Jul 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia!

Céu pouco nublado e um ambiente sem dúvida muito mais fresco que os últimos dias... finalmente!


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2010 às 10:02)

Bom dia.

Hoje já uma noite fresca, com 16,1º.

Neste momento 25,9º.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2010 às 12:10)

Bom dia!

Hoje, mínima de *16,9ºC*. Já deu para arrefecer o quarto.

De momento sigo com 20,6ºC, estagnados. Já tive *23,8ºC*, mas entretanto a temperatura desceu, tendo mesmo atingido os 20,0ºC. 

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por Fractus, e o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.

Humidade nos 81%.


----------



## João Ferreira (8 Jul 2010 às 12:27)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *20.2ºC*

Agora sigo com 26.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2010 às 12:53)

Pausa nas noites tropicais.
Hoje a mínima foi de 19,3ºC.

Agora sigo com 26,6ºC.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2010 às 13:43)

O vento tornou-se moderado de Oeste e a temperatura vai diminuindo.

Neste momento 29,7º, depois de já ter atingido 33,0º.


----------



## Gongas (8 Jul 2010 às 15:00)

Segundo o IM a tarde, noite promete, aviso amarelo nos distritos a norte de Coimbra de aguaceiros e ocorrência de trovoadas...vamos ver se desta acertam.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2010 às 15:12)

A temperatura já desceu aos 23,7º actuais.


----------



## stormy (8 Jul 2010 às 20:25)

Boas!
Pela Louriceira sigo com 20.0º, vento fraco a moderado de NW e céu muito 
nublado por estratocumulus e fractus.
Há cerca de 1h, iniciou-se a entrada de ar frio e humido proveniente do mar a NW, a frente de brisa foi muito visivel sendo que a temperatura caiu mais de 3º em minutos e os forçamentos verticais nos niveis baixos eram notorios, observando-se claramente movimentos de ascensão na massa nebulosa.

Ontem pela Encanação maxima de 32.1º, num dia de ventos fracos de S/SW e alguma nebulosidade estratiforme de niveis altos e médios ( houve registo de alguma precipitação fraca pela madrugada)...a maxima absoluta deste mês foi de 37.5º, valor semelhante aos 38.0º, na Portela.
Abraços


----------



## AnDré (8 Jul 2010 às 20:42)

Na última meia hora o céu cobriu quase na totalidade.
Nuvens baixas e muita humidade a entrar...

A temperatura está nos 20,0ºC. Na eminência de sair da tropicalidade...

Máxima de 28,7ºC.


----------



## Lousano (8 Jul 2010 às 21:27)

O céu já está quase encoberto e está vento moderado de W.

18,8º e nem parece que esteve calor durante o dia.


----------



## Gilmet (8 Jul 2010 às 21:52)

Depois de um valor máximo de *25,8ºC*, sigo agora com 18,1ºC, céu encoberto, nevoeiro na Serra e nos locais mais elevados.

Humidade nos 89% e vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## mr. phillip (8 Jul 2010 às 22:21)

Boa noite!
Dia bem mais fresco, e algo instável, pelo menos de manhã onde entrou ainda um nevoeiro jeitoso, mas que se dissipou também com rapidez...
Quanto ao resto do dia, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco, e temperaturas amenas...
De há cerca de uma hora e meia para cá, descida acentuada da temperatura e disparo da HR com o ar marítimo a entrar em força...
Sigo assim com 20.5ºC, 77%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

20.5ºC (em actualização)
28.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (9 Jul 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,6ºC

Mín - 17,3ºC.

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jul 2010 às 00:05)

boa noite... 

Um dia de céu pouco nublado ou limpo, apenas alguns Cirrus eram visíveis e alguma nebulosidade costeira mais a Oeste com maior persistência.
O céu apresenta de momento muita nebulosidade, aparentemente por neblina e vento fraco a moderado de NW.

*Extremos de 8-Jul-10:*

Ms: 27.6ºC - 82% hr
ms: 17.9ºC - 40% hr

*Valores actuais:* 18.8ºC - 80% hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2010 às 00:16)

Afinal a mínima de ontem não resistiu tropical e baixou para os 19,3 ºC, pelas 23:59h.

---

Extremos de ontem:

19,3 ºC / 31,3 ºC

38,6 km/h

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco a moderado de SO.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2010 às 02:24)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

De momento, 17,7ºC e céu muito nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2010 às 02:42)

Ainda 19,1 ºC e 81 % de humidade relativa.

O vento rodou para Norte e sopra geralmente fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2010 às 08:32)

Bom dia.

A noite prometia ser mais fresca, mas a estagnação reinou, e não desci abaixo dos *17,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 18,4ºC, humidade nos 82% e céu pouco nublado por Fractus. Vento moderado de NE (45º).


----------



## AnDré (9 Jul 2010 às 08:43)

Bom dia!

Ontem a mínima acabou por ser 17,5ºC.
Hoje, 17,1ºC.

Agora, o céu encontra-se limpo, o vento fraco e a temperatura em ritmo de subida.


----------



## vitamos (9 Jul 2010 às 10:15)

Bom dia!

Por aqui céu encoberto. A noite e madrugada foram caracterizados por alguma morrinha que foi caindo a espaços.


----------



## João Ferreira (9 Jul 2010 às 13:18)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *17.9ºC*.

Agora sigo com 26.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (9 Jul 2010 às 15:29)

Boa tarde.

De momento, céu pouco nublado, apenas com alguns Fractus a _sobrevoarem_ a serra, e 24,1ºC, máxima do dia até ao momento.

Humidade nos 64%, e vento moderado de NNO (338º), nos 24,8 km/h.


----------



## Lousano (9 Jul 2010 às 19:10)

Boa tarde.

Manhã de céu encoberto e tarde de céu limpo.

Mínima: 15,9º

Máxima: 27,9º

E viva os dias frescos.


----------



## mr. phillip (9 Jul 2010 às 22:32)

Boa noite!
Dia mais quente que o de ontem, com a máxima a passar os 30ºC...
De momento, sigo com 22.1ºC, 53%HR, 1021hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.9ºC
30.7ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (9 Jul 2010 às 22:37)

Boa Noite.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 35.2ºC


T.Minima: 22.5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (9 Jul 2010 às 23:55)

olá boa noite 

Dia de céu pouco nublado ou mesmo limpo, como já foi referido alguns Fractus pairavam na linha de costa a norte de Sintra e por isso visíveis lá por casa.
O destaque foi para o vento que hoje se intensificou em regime de nortada moderada e que por aqui (loc.serv.) de momento não se faz sentir, apenas vento fraco de NW.

Estão cerca de *19ºC*.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (9 Jul 2010 às 23:58)

Máxima de 30,2 ºC.

Céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2010 às 00:00)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 25,3ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (10 Jul 2010 às 02:18)

Em Odivelas sigo com 19,5ºC.
Está uma noite agradável! 

Extremos de ontem:
Tmin: 17,1ºC
Tmáx: 28,7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2010 às 08:20)

Bom dia! 

O céu está limpo por aqui, mas na faixa costeira deambulam os habituais Stratus fractus arrastados pelo vento de NNW de intensidade moderada.

*Extremos de ontem* (muito semelhantes ao dia anterior):

Ms: 27.4ºC - 80% hr
ms: 17.5ºC - 38% hr

*Valores actuais:* 18.7ºC - 70% hr


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2010 às 12:32)

Mínima de 18,3 ºC.

Noite claramente mais fresca, de céu limpo e vento fraco de Norte.

De momento, 30,5 ºC e vento fraco de NNO, apenas 37 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (10 Jul 2010 às 17:44)

Por aqui já há 30 dias que não chove


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2010 às 21:28)

Máxima de 32,4 ºC.

Actualmente, 22,0 ºC e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

Claramente mais fresco que em dias anteriores, ainda assim, um dia morno.


----------



## Mário Barros (10 Jul 2010 às 22:03)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 27,8ºC

Mín - 16,6ºC


----------



## Lousano (10 Jul 2010 às 22:05)

Boa noite.

O dia foi de céu limpo, após nevoeiro matinal.

Máxima: 33,1º

Mínima: 11,8º

Neste momento 18,3º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (10 Jul 2010 às 22:47)

Extremos de hoje:

18,3 ºC / 32,4 ºC

40,2 km/h

0,0 mm

---

Céu permanentemente limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNO durante a tarde.


----------



## joseoliveira (10 Jul 2010 às 23:08)

boa noite! 

Mais um dia de Verão como os anteriores, céu geralmente limpo, apenas a Oeste e ocasionalmente visível sobretudo ao início da manhã a habitual faixa nebulosa; o vento, esse em regime de nortada mais uma vez dominou as atenções mostrando algum vigor deslocando-se geralmente moderado.

De momento (loc.serv), continuação de céu limpo, vento fraco de NW e com cerca de *20ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jul 2010 às 02:32)

Pode-se dizer que a noite está agradávelmente mais fresca! 

De momento vou nos *18º*C e com vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (11 Jul 2010 às 08:46)

bom dia! 

O céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade a níveis altos por Cirrocumulus stratiformis, nos níveis mais baixos Stratus fractus com maior aglomeração mais a Oeste e que aqui se mostram mais dispersos. O vento desloca-se com intensidade geralmente fraca de WNW.
*
Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 29.1ºC - 79% hr
ms: 17.4ºC - 28% hr

*Valores actuais:* 19.2ºC - 68% HR


----------



## mr. phillip (11 Jul 2010 às 09:50)

Bom dia!
Alguns cirrus vão pontuando o céu, com a temperatura em 23.9ºC.

Extremos de ontem:

18.8ºC
32ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2010 às 11:02)

Mínima de 18,0 ºC.

Céu pouco nublado por estratocumulus e 24,2 ºC.

Vento fraco de Oeste e 57 % de humidade relativa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (11 Jul 2010 às 11:32)

Bom Dia

Extremos de Ontém:

T.Máxima: 38.3ºC

t.Minima: 15.0ºC

Hoje a Minima foi de 15.0ºC


----------



## Lousano (11 Jul 2010 às 11:45)

Bom dia.

A mínima foi de 12,4º.

Agora vai aquecendo bem, para se tornar uma tarde quente. 24,9º


----------



## Daniel Vilão (11 Jul 2010 às 21:09)

Máxima de 30,1 ºC.

Uma tarde absolutamente normal em termos de temperatura, com céu geralmente pouco nublado.

Após uma viagem pelo Interior, geralmente acima dos 30 ºC, mesmo em horas próximas do crepúsculo, cheguei a Moscavide, ao final da tarde, com apenas...


----------



## Lightning (11 Jul 2010 às 23:56)

Boa noite...

Hoje foi registado o valor de 20 mm de precipitação, com dois rain rates de 344 mm/h e depois o seguinte superou os 999 mm/h, tendo aparecido (e ainda continua a aparecer) HHH/hr. Não foi erro de software nem de qualquer estremecimento do pluviómetro, pois a essa hora estava vento fraco, e mesmo quando tive 60 km/h de vento no início deste ano, devido ao ferro estar total e devidamente fixo e sem trepidação, não houve qualquer interferência com o mesmo. Inclusivo o Meteoclimatic atribuiu-me a medalha de qualidade na estação pelas condições de montagem da mesma estarem no melhor estado possível para a minha situação. Nem ninguém foi ao telhado a essa hora, que tivesse possivelmente abanado o aparelho. Vim mais tarde a averiguar que tudo indica que se tratou _possivelmente_ de uma acumulação de energia estática, resultando numa frequência idêntica à de indicar precipitação. 

Quaisquer dados erróneos que vejam no Wunderground ou noutros sítios são derivados a isto.

Fica aqui a chamada de atenção para o erro. Cumprimentos.

Extremos de hoje:
19,0ºC
30,6ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (12 Jul 2010 às 00:01)

boa noite 

Um dia sem grandes diferenças dos anteriores apenas um aumento da nebulosidade desde o início da manhã mas de forma pouco significativa. Ao final da tarde a habitual "barra marítima" progrediu mais para o interior e já cobria a área lá por casa, embora um pouco dispersa.
O vento voltou a protagonizar as condições ao longo do dia, mostrando-se moderado e por vezes forte de NNW.

De momento por aqui (loc.serv) estão cerca de *19ºC* e vento geralmente fraco.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2010 às 01:09)

Despeço-me com 17,7ºC, céu muito nublado por Fractus, humidade nos 86% e vento moderado, de Norte, nos 21,2 km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2010 às 01:49)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 26,0ºC

Mín - 16,5ºC


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2010 às 12:00)

Bom dia!

Temperatura mínima de *16,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 21,6ºC, humidade nos 64% e vento fraco a moderado, nos 13,0 km/h actualmente.

Céu pouco nublado por Cumulus.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Jul 2010 às 12:01)

Bom dia!

Hoje a mínima foi de *17.2ºC*.

Agora sigo com 24.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jul 2010 às 13:05)

Boa tarde!
Após mínima de 18.8ºC, sigo com 25.5ºC, 44%HR, céu limpo.

Extremos de ontem:

18.9ºC
30.5ºC.


----------



## Teles (12 Jul 2010 às 14:28)

Boas , por aqui céu com alguma nebulosidade ,temperatura actual de 27,8Cº.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2010 às 15:11)

O céu mantém-se pouco nublado por Cumulus, agora com maior incidência sobre a serra, e encontro-me com 21,2ºC.

Humidade nos 67% e vento fraco, nos 6,5 km/h, sendo que o valor máximo, até ao momento, é de *42,8 km/h*, próximo da meia noite.


----------



## João Ferreira (12 Jul 2010 às 20:37)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 20.3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (12 Jul 2010 às 21:23)

Temperatura máxima de *22,9ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,0ºC, humidade nos 82% e muitos Fractus no céu.

Vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Lousano (12 Jul 2010 às 21:41)

Boa noite.

O dia começou com neblina, tornando-se céu limpo a partir de mei da manhã, sempre com vento fraco.

Foi um dia "à TVI", com sol quente a dar uns 35º no termómetro da farmácia, mas apenas uma máxima de 26,1º na minha estação. 

A mínima foi de 15,5º.


----------



## mr. phillip (12 Jul 2010 às 22:05)

Boas!
Dia mais fresco, com alguma nortada à tarde, um clássico!
Sigo com uns amenos 20.9ºC, 69%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.8ºC
26.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (12 Jul 2010 às 22:48)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 22,3ºC

Mín - 17,1ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jul 2010 às 00:13)

boa noite! 

Desde já os *extremos de 11-Jul*:
Ms: 27.7ºC - 78% hr
ms: 17.8ºC - 36% hr

O dia mais uma vez marcado pela presença da nortada moderada e ocasionalmente com rajadas mais fortes, alguma nebulosidade costeira mais compacta que se expandiu mais para o interior e que se fez notar até meio da manhã voltando a surgir ao final da tarde.

De momento alguns Status fractus deambulam por aqui (loc.serv), o vento apresenta-se agora mais fraco vindo do local do costume. Temperatura: *19ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2010 às 00:21)

Extremos de ontem:

17,8 ºC / 27,9 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu geralmente pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2010 às 00:23)

De momento, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNO.

Bastante humidade relativa; 80 %, pressão atmosférica estável nos 1018,7 hPa.

A noite já não se encontra tropical, actualmente seguindo com 19,7 ºC.


----------



## AnDré (13 Jul 2010 às 08:06)

Em Odivelas, céu encoberto e chuviscos que nada acumulam.
Cenário que se instalou por volta das 4h da manhã e que se mantém.

Vento fraco de NO e 19,2ºC


----------



## Teles (13 Jul 2010 às 08:20)

Bom dia por aqui céu muito nublado , chuva fraca e uma temperatura abafada de 21,3Cº.


----------



## vitamos (13 Jul 2010 às 09:40)

Bom dia!

Manhã fresca com chuva fraca a espaços.


----------



## Gilmet (13 Jul 2010 às 11:25)

Ora bons dias.

Temperatura mínima de *18,6ºC*, e actuais 21,2ºC. O céu mantém-se encoberto, mas não registei qualquer ocorrência de precipitação.

Humidade nos 80% e vento moderado de NO (338º).


----------



## Daniel Vilão (13 Jul 2010 às 11:28)

Mínima de 19,6 ºC.

Vento fraco de NO e 24,2 ºC.

Céu encoberto, mas sem precipitação.


----------



## João Ferreira (13 Jul 2010 às 17:51)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 22.3ºC e céu com apenas algumas nuvens.


----------



## joseoliveira (13 Jul 2010 às 19:15)

olá boa tarde! 

Muitas nuvens ao longo do dia e que têm preenchido o céu mas com algumas abertas. O vento, ao que já nos habituou tem mostrado algum vigor deslocando-se geralmente moderado de direcção variável, de oeste e noroeste tal como neste momento.

A temperatura máxima hoje não ultrapassou os 25.1ºC.

*Extremos de ontem:*
Ms: 24.4ºC - 83% hr
ms: 18.4ºc - 40% hr

*Valores actuais:* 21.2ºC - 57% hr


----------



## mr. phillip (13 Jul 2010 às 21:26)

Boa noite!
Dia marcado por muita nebulosidade da parte da manhã, com alguns pingos a caírem no Aeroporto, mas nada que desse sequer para molhar a estrada...
Sigo com 21.ºC, e 63%HR.

Extremos do dia:

20ºC
27.2ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (13 Jul 2010 às 21:41)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 23,2ºC

Mín - 18,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (13 Jul 2010 às 22:18)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.6ºC

T.Minima: 17.6ºC


----------



## Teles (13 Jul 2010 às 22:56)

Boas , hoje as nuvens ao final do dia formaram-se de vários tons dos quais deixo aqui algumas fotos sem edição de imagem:


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2010 às 03:11)

Excelentes fotos, Teles. 

---

Extremos de ontem:

19,3 ºC / 26,5 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado por cumulus.


----------



## vitamos (14 Jul 2010 às 09:46)

Bom dia!

Manhã de céu pouco nublado com vento fraco. Durante a noite chegou a chover.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2010 às 11:38)

Mínima de 18,7 ºC.

Manhã bastante agradável, até com alguma frescura em relação àquilo que é habitual.

Apenas 23,8 ºC e 51 % de humidade relativa, céu muito nublado por cumulus.

Não se registou precipitação.


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2010 às 14:08)

Boa tarde.

Hoje, temperatura mínima de *17,8ºC*.

De momento sigo com 22,2ºC e céu pouco nublado por um mix de núvens altas, médias e baixas.

Humidade nos 49% e vento moderado, nos 28,1 km/h, de Norte.

Pressão a 1018 hPa.


----------



## F_R (14 Jul 2010 às 16:25)

Boa tarde

Dia agradável em Abrantes com 26.3ºC

Esta noite a mínima foi de 17.3ºC


----------



## Gilmet (14 Jul 2010 às 19:20)

Temperatura máxima de *22,7ºC*.

De momento sigo com 21,2ºC, e muitos Cumulus no céu, sob Cirrus Fibratus.

Humidade nos 55% e pressão a 1018 hPa, enquanto que o vento sopra fraco de Oeste.


----------



## João Ferreira (14 Jul 2010 às 20:59)

Boas!

Sigo com *19.2ºC*.


----------



## Lightning (14 Jul 2010 às 21:33)

Boa noite,

Estes dois últimos dias, ontem e hoje foram espectaculares em termos de pôr do sol aqui em Corroios. Tirei umas fotos que mais tarde colocarei aqui. 

Está algum fresco por agora, e vento moderado. 

Temperatura nos 20,3ºC, pressão nos 1015 mb e HR nos 51%.


----------



## mr. phillip (14 Jul 2010 às 21:37)

Boa noite!
Dia com bastante nebulosidade, embora também com excelentes abertas, especialmente com o correr do dia...
Temperaturas mais frescas e vento moderado de NO durante a tarde.
De momento, 20.3ºC, 53%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.4ºC
25.5ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (14 Jul 2010 às 21:54)

Dia com temperaturas abaixo da média.

Máxima de apenas 25,9 ºC, numa tarde de céu pouco nublado por cumulus.

Vento fraco a moderado de ONO e 19,6 ºC, de momento.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (14 Jul 2010 às 22:04)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 31.0ºC

T.Minima: 17.6ºC


----------



## Lightning (14 Jul 2010 às 22:21)

Tal como prometido, aqui vão as fotos do pôr do sol aqui por Corroios. As fotos de ontem ainda não as encontrei, mas assim que as encontrar coloco-as aqui também. Espero que gostem destas. 


















































As fotos ainda são algumas, pois tirei as fotos em "sequência".


----------



## Lousano (14 Jul 2010 às 23:16)

Boa noite.

Hoje foi o dia mais fresco de Julho, com máxima de 23,6º e com mínima ainda a definir, 14,7º no momento.

Apesar dos 23,6º, foi um dia quente (sol infernal).


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC


----------



## AnDré (15 Jul 2010 às 01:35)

Boas fotos, Lightning!

Aqui a noite segue fresca.
Apenas 16,1ºC.
Vento fraco.


----------



## F_R (15 Jul 2010 às 04:11)

Boa noite

Noite algo fresca em Abrantes devido ao vento.
Estão agora 15.0ºC


----------



## Gilmet (15 Jul 2010 às 07:26)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Hoje, temperatura mínima e *15,3ºC*. Actuais 15,9ºC com céu muito nublado.

Humidade nos 86% e pressão a 1017 hPa, enquanto que o vento sopra fraco de Nort.


----------



## joseoliveira (15 Jul 2010 às 08:21)

Bom dia 

O dia iniciou com alguma nebulosidade e algo fresco, de momento o azul domina no entanto alguns Stratus fractus ainda marcam presença ao sabor do vento geralmente fraco vindo de NW.

*Extremos: *
13 Julho:
Ms: 25.1ºC – 81% hr
ms: 17.8ºC – 39% hr

*14 Julho: *
Ms: 23.7ºC – 78% hr
ms: 17.2ºC – 31% hr

Por aqui (l.serv.) estão *17ºC*


----------



## Daniel Vilão (15 Jul 2010 às 13:11)

Mínima mais baixa do mês até ao momento, com 16,6 ºC.

---

De momento, céu pouco nublado por cirrus e 26,2 ºC, vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

Pressão atmosférica estável, nos 1018,2 hPa.

Mais um dia sem precipitação.


----------



## Teles (15 Jul 2010 às 13:35)

Boas , por aqui céu pouco nublado e temperatura actual de 23,5Cº


----------



## F_R (15 Jul 2010 às 13:45)

Boas

Estão 28.0ºC em Abrantes
A mínima foi de 14.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2010 às 18:00)

Por aqui vento forte, rajada máxima de 64 km/h, a média encontra-se nos 42 km/h (10m).

Estou com 19,8ºC e algumas nuvens.


----------



## João Ferreira (15 Jul 2010 às 21:35)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 18.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (15 Jul 2010 às 22:29)

Boa noite!
Hoje foi o dia mais fresco deste mês, com a mínima mensal a ser batida.
De momento, sigo com 19.8ºC, 62%HR, 1019hpa, céu pouco nublado e vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

17.5ºC
25.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (15 Jul 2010 às 23:41)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 21,9ºC

Mín - 15,9ºC


----------



## Rainy (15 Jul 2010 às 23:58)

Oi, estive no Algarve onde apanhei ainda agua a 24Cº e temperaturas amenas mas noites!!! frescas.

Pelo sat24 pareçe que temos uma frente fraca a aproximar-se, onde está ela agora??.


----------



## Mário Barros (16 Jul 2010 às 00:54)

Rainy disse:


> Pelo sat24 pareçe que temos uma frente fraca a aproximar-se, onde está ela agora??.



Só o litoral norte terá alguma coisa.


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2010 às 01:54)

Boas

16.9ºC em Abrantes


----------



## Lousano (16 Jul 2010 às 09:32)

Bom dia.

As mínimas por aqui estão relativamente baixas, hoje com 10,5º e ontem com uns impressionantes 8,6º.

Neste momento 22,1º.


----------



## Rainy (16 Jul 2010 às 09:54)

Aqui o dia acordou com céu encoberto, morrinha que já molhava bem a estrada e o meu vidro.

Alguem perto da serra de Sintra podia mostrar umas fotos de como está a serra agora com as nuvens se faz favor?.


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2010 às 12:35)

Boas

Hoje o dia parece estar um pouco mais quente que ontem.
A esta hora 28.6ºC
A mínima foi de 16.7ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (16 Jul 2010 às 13:05)

Mínima de 18,6 ºC.

Manhã sem chuva, apenas céu muito nublado por cumulus.

---

De momento, 26,1 ºC e 59 % de humidade relativa. Vento moderado de ONO, NO, NNO, N, com direcção variável.


----------



## João Ferreira (16 Jul 2010 às 16:30)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 24.5ºC céu limpo e vento forte.


----------



## F_R (16 Jul 2010 às 17:57)

28.7ºC neste momento 
Depois de uma máxima de 30.7ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (16 Jul 2010 às 19:25)

boa tarde! 

O dia iniciou com céu muito nublado, ao final da manhã já haviam boas abertas e gradualmente o azul foi dominando e desde aí o céu tem-se apresentado limpo. O vento desloca-se de uma forma geral fraco e de momento vindo de NW.

*Extremos de ontem:*
Ms: 24.0ºC - 75% hr
ms: 16.3ºC - 36% hr

Por agora a temperatura anda nos *24ºC*.


----------



## miguel (16 Jul 2010 às 20:35)

Boas

De volta a casa a Setúbal 

Fica aqui os extremos em Setúbal estes últimos dias do mês  





Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Chasing Thunder (16 Jul 2010 às 22:08)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 33.6ºC

T.Minima: 16.4ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (17 Jul 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jul 2010 às 02:07)

boa noite... 

Por aqui uma noite fresca com algum vento de NNW a apresentar-se geralmente fraco, o céu aparentemente está limpo.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 25.8ºC - 77% hr
ms: 16.8ºC - 50% hr

*Valores actuais*: 16.8ºC - 68% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (17 Jul 2010 às 09:11)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.5ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2010 às 09:53)

Mínima de 17,4 ºC.

---

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

De momento, 22,7 ºC e 60 % de humidade relativa, pressão atmosférica estável nos 1020,6 hPa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (17 Jul 2010 às 09:55)

Extremos de ontem:

18,6 ºC / 27,9 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia que foi marcado pelo céu geralmente pouco nublado por cumulus e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Lousano (17 Jul 2010 às 10:23)

Bom dia.

Mínima de 9,7º.

Neste momento, 24,7º


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2010 às 11:08)

Bom dia!

Aqui a mínima foi de 17,2ºC

Agora estão 24,7ºC, 53%HR, 1019,2hpa e o vento sopra fraco com uma rajada máxima até agora de 27,4km/h


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jul 2010 às 12:18)

bom dia! 

Céu limpo e vento em geral fraco de NW pois então, afinal estamos no Verão!

A temperatura mínima da madrugada esteve nos fresquinhos *16.7ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 24.9ºC - 39% hr


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2010 às 12:43)

Sigo já com algum calor neste momento 27,8ºC, 44%HR, 1018,8hpa e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jul 2010 às 15:28)

boa tarde... 

Aí está um bom dia de praia para quem tem essa oportunidade, certamente algum vento por exemplo aqui mais a oeste contudo penso que suportável (ainda) a avaliar por aqui que habitualmente não apresenta grande diferença!

De momento estão cerca de *26ºC*


----------



## joseoliveira (17 Jul 2010 às 21:10)

Bom final de tarde! 

O final da tarde foi marcado por uma intensificação do vento que se apresenta moderado de NNW e o céu permanece limpo.

A temperatura anda nos *19ºC*.


----------



## miguel (17 Jul 2010 às 21:13)

Boas

Por aqui a máxima foi de 32,1ºC

Agora estão 23,7ºC e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2010 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,1ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jul 2010 às 00:17)

Olá de novo... 

Céu aparentemente limpo, vento fraco a nulo em deslocação de NW; uma noite até ao momento mais agradável face à anterior que se apresentou mais fresca por esta hora.

*Extremos de 17 Julho:*

Ms: 27.7ºC - 76% hr
ms: 16.7ºC - 29% hr

*Valores actuais:* 18.2ºC - 71% hr


----------



## joseoliveira (18 Jul 2010 às 14:59)

boa tarde 

O céu está limpo, vento fraco de NW e ouvem as fantásticas cigarras...

A temperatura mínima até ao início da manhã ficou-se pelos *17.7ºC*.
Já tive uma máxima de 27.9ºC, veremos se se mantém.

*Valores actuais:* 27.2ºC - 42% hr


----------



## mr. phillip (18 Jul 2010 às 19:14)

Boa tarde!
Mais um dia quente, com a máxima a ficar acima dos 30ºC, tal como ontem.
De momento, sigo com 29.1ºC, 37%HR, 1019hpa, céu praticamente limpo, vento fraco.

Extremos de ontem:

18.1ºC
30.1ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (18 Jul 2010 às 20:25)

Máxima de 32,6 ºC.

Uma tarde de céu pouco nublado por cumulus e vento fraco a moderado de direcção variável.


----------



## João Ferreira (18 Jul 2010 às 20:29)

Boa noite!

Sigo com 20.0ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (18 Jul 2010 às 20:39)

Por aqui muito vento e 18,1ºC.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (18 Jul 2010 às 22:38)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 37.6ºC

T.Minima: 13.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2010 às 00:07)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 24,4ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Céu pouco nublado e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jul 2010 às 00:19)

boa noite 

Por aqui o céu está limpo e o vento apresenta-se fraco de NW.

Estão de momento cerca de *17ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (19 Jul 2010 às 07:34)

bom dia! 

Início de manhã relativamente fresco com vento a soprar moderado de NW.
O céu apresenta a habitual faixa nebulosa junto à costa oeste que por aqui se se apresenta bem mais dispersa.
*
Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 27.9ºC - 81% hr
ms: 17.4ºC - 37% hr

*Valores actuais:* 18.1ºC - 77% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (19 Jul 2010 às 09:20)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.4ºC.


----------



## Teles (19 Jul 2010 às 12:56)

Boas , por aqui o céu vai estando nublado e de manha chegou a cair alguma morrinha


----------



## F_R (19 Jul 2010 às 14:02)

Boas

Estão 30.1ºC em Abrantes
A mínima foi de 16.1ºC


----------



## stormy (19 Jul 2010 às 14:04)

Boas
Pela encarnação, após o extenuante exame de matematica, sigo com 25.2º, vento fraco de NW e céu limpo


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Jul 2010 às 14:31)

Boa tarde!

Mínima de *16.6ºC*.

Agora sigo com 24.9ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## Rainy (19 Jul 2010 às 15:21)

Aqui a manha trouxe neblina, morrinha e ceu encoberto.

Gostava de saber o total de precipitação deste ano em Lisboa?.

Se alguem souber de um site diga-me por favor.


----------



## belem (19 Jul 2010 às 15:39)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> Pela encarnação, após o extenuante exame de matematica, sigo com 25.2º, vento fraco de NW e céu limpo



Espero que tenha corrido bem.
Aqui na zona da Aldeia da Piedade ( vertente norte da Serra da Arrábida), após uma noite bem agradável de inversões térmicas e até orvalho,  a temperatura já está acima dos 30ºc. Na vertente sul, a noite foi claramente mais seca e quente.


----------



## João Ferreira (19 Jul 2010 às 18:37)

Sigo com 21.4ºC.


----------



## F_R (19 Jul 2010 às 19:01)

Boas
26.6ºC em Abrantes

A máxima foi de 32.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (19 Jul 2010 às 21:50)

Boa noite!
Mais um típico dia de Verão softcore por aqui...
Sol, temperatura na média, e algum vento à tarde, mas nada de especial.
De momento, 21.1ºC, 58%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

18.4ºC
28.4ºC.


----------



## miguel (19 Jul 2010 às 23:28)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 17,7ºC e a máxima 30,1ºC

Agora estão 19,8ºc e vento fraco com humidade nos 63%


----------



## Mário Barros (19 Jul 2010 às 23:30)

Extremos de hoje:

Máx - 22,9ºC

Mín - 16,7ºC

Destaque pra rajada máxima de 71 km/h.

Céu pouco nublado e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Lousano (19 Jul 2010 às 23:32)

Boa noite.

Um dia semelhante aos anteriores, com céu limpo e vento fraco, por vezes moderado.

Max: 29,3º

Min: 13,9º

No Baleal, o fim-de-semana foi de céu encoberto e vento fraco/moderado, com máximas de cerca de 20º.


----------



## David sf (19 Jul 2010 às 23:54)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de hoje:
> 
> Máx - 22,9ºC
> 
> ...


Está uma nortada digna de registo, acho até que se poderia lançar o aviso amarelo por vento. No caminho do autocarro para casa, em Rio de Mouro, até era difícil andar contra o vento forte. Vi caixotes do lixo tombados, vários sacos, folhas e bocados de lixo a voarem. Está uma nortada como há muito não havia.


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2010 às 00:05)

David sf disse:


> Está uma nortada digna de registo, acho até que se poderia lançar o aviso amarelo por vento. No caminho do autocarro para casa, em Rio de Mouro, até era difícil andar contra o vento forte. Vi caixotes do lixo tombados, vários sacos, folhas e bocados de lixo a voarem. Está uma nortada como há muito não havia.



Sim, de manhã o vento aqui já rondava os 50 km/h de rajada. Tem estado imparável nos últimos dias.


----------



## F_R (20 Jul 2010 às 01:01)

Boas

17.6ºC em Abrantes com o vento a fazer-se notar


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2010 às 02:36)

boa noite 

Por aqui o céu apresenta alguma nebulosidade mas de pouca consistência por Stratus fractus arrastados pelo vento fraco a moderado de WNW.

A temperatura de momento anda nos *18ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2010 às 04:11)

A madrugada está algo agitada a avaliar pelo aumento da intensidade do vento que se desloca moderado de NW desde há pouco.

Céu com algumas nuvens relativamente dispersas e cerca de *17ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (20 Jul 2010 às 09:06)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 16.0ºC, neste momento estão 23.5ºC, céu limpo e o vento sopra fraco de NW.


----------



## João Ferreira (20 Jul 2010 às 12:55)

Boa tarde!

Hoje a mínima foi de *17.5ºC*.

Agora sigo com 22.7ºC.


----------



## Teles (20 Jul 2010 às 13:13)

Boas, por aqui céu com alguma nebulosidade ,vento moderado e temperatura actual de 23,9Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (20 Jul 2010 às 17:01)

Por aqui céu muito nublado ao contrário dos dias anteriores.

Estou com 21,3ºC.

Vento moderado.


----------



## meteo (20 Jul 2010 às 19:16)

Por aqui céu muito nublado,e uns chuviscos neste momento.Dia fresquinho este.


----------



## joseoliveira (20 Jul 2010 às 19:32)

olá boa tarde! 

O azul dominava até meio da tarde mas a faixa nebulosa junto à costa, ao sair pelo início da tarde, era já bem visível; a mesma foi progredindo mais para o interior e de momento preenche o céu quase por completo.
O vento tem-se apresentado moderado e até ocasionalmente com rajadas mais fortes de NW..., grande nortada!

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 25.4ºC - 77% hr
ms: 18.5ºC - 46% hr 

De momento estão por aqui cerca de *21ºC*.


----------



## Aspvl (20 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

Em São Pedro de Moel, chove


----------



## Teles (20 Jul 2010 às 22:08)

Boas e eis que por aqui também já chove


----------



## stormy (20 Jul 2010 às 22:17)

Boas
Pela Louriceira, chuva fraca ou chuvisco, 19.0º, e vento fraco ( 7km.h WSW)...o céu está encoberto com nevoeiro acima dos 350m.
Uma noite "açoreana" depois de um dia fresco com vento moderado a forte de NW.


----------



## mr. phillip (20 Jul 2010 às 22:55)

Boa noite!
Dia com alguma nebulosidade de manhã e também com muito vento matinal...
De momento, o céu apresenta-se nublado, e sigo com 20.8ºC, 86%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.2ºC
25.4ºC.


----------



## Aspvl (20 Jul 2010 às 22:57)

Nevoeiro SUPER DENSO por aqui


----------



## AnDré (20 Jul 2010 às 23:38)

Morrinha também por aqui há há algum tempo.
Mas não acumula nada. Só chateia.

O vento sopra agora fraco, depois de ter soprado nos últimos dois dias de forma moderada a forte. 

Temperatura actual nos 19,0ºC.


----------



## F_R (20 Jul 2010 às 23:46)

Por Abrantes também algumas nuvens mas nada de chuva por enquanto.

Neste momento 20.2ºC

Mínima 15.7ºC
Máxima 28.7ºC


----------



## miguel (20 Jul 2010 às 23:52)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de 18,6ºC e a máxima de 26,8ºC 

A rajada máxima foi de 47km/h

Agora céu muito nublado e temperatura nos 21,2ºC com humidade alta nos 84%


----------



## Rainy (20 Jul 2010 às 23:57)

Aqui já chove fraco sem parar há 2 horar e a estrada já se encontra molhada e escorregadia.

Começa a ficar nevoeiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jul 2010 às 00:09)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 17,6ºC

Destaque pra rajada máxima de 71 km/h.

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento moderado/forte. Chuviscos pela noite.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jul 2010 às 00:12)

olá 

A morrinha marca presença por aqui, o vento quebrou a sua intensidade o que no seu conjunto a temperatura não desce tanto diferindo da noite anterior mais fresca. 
A visibilidade a talvez 1 km é praticamente nula!

*Extremos de 20 Julho:*

Ms: 24.0ºC - 84% hr
ms: 18.5ºC - 51% hr

*Valores actuais:* 20.8ºC - 84% hr


----------



## Teles (21 Jul 2010 às 01:49)

E por aqui continua com alguns chuviscoso


----------



## stormy (21 Jul 2010 às 10:03)

Boas!
Pela Louriceira, 20.3º, céu pouco nublado por fractus e altoestratus ondulatus, com o vento a soprar fraco, até 13km.h de NW.
Durante a noite acumulei 2.2mm, segundo o pluvi da lidl


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jul 2010 às 14:04)

As lenticulares andam aí.

Estou com 23,4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (21 Jul 2010 às 15:13)

que tristeza, por aqui não choveu nada, faz hoje 40 dias que não chove.


----------



## lsalvador (21 Jul 2010 às 15:17)

Por Tomar tb não chove, até digo mais, desde que montei a Davis que ainda não choveu por lá


----------



## meteo (21 Jul 2010 às 15:40)

Aui também não choveu nada este mês.Ontem cairam uns chuviscos,mas nem conta aquilo  É normal não chover em Julho,ou se chove por aqui é à volta dos 5 mm,ou seja quase nada..Gostava era que todos os anos fossem parecidos com o deste ano,onde houve vários meses seguidos com precipitação acima da média.Fantástico 
Hoje menos vento que nos ultimos dias.Vento fraco a moderado e um bonito dia de Sol.


----------



## joseoliveira (21 Jul 2010 às 17:05)

boa tarde 

Tem sido um dia que para além de boas abertas, alguma nebulosidade composta por Cirrus uncinus e Altocumulus lenticularis.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca a moderada de NW.

A temperatura mínima desta madrugada não desceu além dos *19.5ºC* e já se verificou uma máxima de *24.6ºC*.
*
Valores actuais:* 22.9ºC - 37% hr


----------



## João Ferreira (21 Jul 2010 às 17:43)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 23.1ºC e vento moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (21 Jul 2010 às 17:47)

E aí está a bela ventania e 21,1ºC.

Rajadas entre os 40/60 km/h.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 23,9ºC

Mín - 17,2ºC

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento moderado/forte. Nevoeiro.


----------



## Teles (22 Jul 2010 às 00:27)

Boas , por aqui o céu esteve assim:


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jul 2010 às 05:51)

bom dia! 

O dia amanhece com alguma nebulosidade por Stratus fractus que progridem desde a orla costeira se bem que por aqui se apresentam ligeiramente mais dispersos.
O vento permanece, penso que sem cessar desde ontem com as suas investidas, em regime de nortada moderada e até com rajadas mais fortes.

*Extremos de ontem:* 

Ms: 24.6ºC - 84% hr
ms: 17.5ºC - 35% hr

*Valores actuais:* 16.9ºC - 75% hr


----------



## Teles (22 Jul 2010 às 06:56)

Boas , por aqui céu com alguns fractus , vento moderado e temperatura actual de 18,6Cº


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jul 2010 às 10:27)

Céu preenchido com uma mescla de Cirrus e ainda alguns resistentes fractus.
O vento desloca-se fraco a moderado de NW.

De momento estão cerca de *20ºC*


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jul 2010 às 10:48)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *16.1ºC*.

Agora sigo com 22.2ºC, céu limpo e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2010 às 11:52)

Extremos de ontem:

18,4 ºC / 27,3 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu geralmente muito nublado por cumulus e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Dan (22 Jul 2010 às 11:55)

Teles disse:


>



Boas fotos


----------



## Daniel Vilão (22 Jul 2010 às 11:56)

Mínima de 17,4 ºC.

De momento, céu muito nublado por altocumulus e vento fraco a moderado de NNO.

Temperatura nos 24,1 ºC, humidade relativa nos 47 % e pressão atmosférica em subida, nos 1016,2 hPa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jul 2010 às 11:59)

A Minima de hoje foi de 13.3ºC.


----------



## Rainy (22 Jul 2010 às 14:05)

Bom dia, gostava de perguntar-vos se é possivel que apanhe turbulência na minha ida á Turquia este Sábado, é que vou aterrar primeiro em Munich para mudar de avião e na Alemanha pareçe haver grande instabilidade.

Que acham, é que com aquele incidente nos EUA fico assustado.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2010 às 14:11)

Rainy disse:


> Bom dia, gostava de perguntar-vos se é possivel que apanhe turbulência na minha ida á Turquia este Sábado, é que vou aterrar primeiro em Munich para mudar de avião e na Alemanha pareçe haver grande instabilidade.
> 
> Que acham, é que com aquele incidente nos EUA fico assustado.



Sim poderás apanhar bastante turbulência, mas nada que os pilotos já não estejam habituados na região.

A instabilidade ocorre essencialmente durante a tarde/final da tarde. Tudo depende da hora a que vás.


----------



## Rainy (22 Jul 2010 às 14:31)

Eu vou de madrugada e chego a Munich ás 10 da manha.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jul 2010 às 14:32)

Boa tarde!

Por aqui a temperatura actual é de 22.0ºC, o céu está parcialmente nublado por nuvens altas e o vento é moderado.


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2010 às 14:38)

Rainy disse:


> Eu vou de madrugada e chego a Munich ás 10 da manha.



Então deveste safar


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2010 às 19:20)

Boas

Por aqui a mínima foi de 17,3ºC e a máxima ficou nos 25,9ºC apenas!

Afora estão 23,2ºC, 50%HR, 1014,5hpa e vento fraco a moderado com um pico máximo de 43,5km/h de NNW


----------



## joseoliveira (22 Jul 2010 às 20:08)

boa tarde 

Final de tarde relativamente fresco e bem fustigado pela nortada moderada a forte.
O cenário é de céu composto por nebulosidade alta essencialmente com Cirrocumulus floccus se bem que ao longo do dia foi bem apelativo para umas belas fotos!

A temperatura não foi além dos *23.6ºC* de máxima.

*Valores actuais:* 18.8ºC - 52% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (22 Jul 2010 às 20:35)

Vento forte por aqui, acabei de ter uma rajada de 72 km/h.

Céu nublado e 18,2ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jul 2010 às 20:59)

Boas!

Sigo com 17.9ºC, céu praticamente limpo e vento fraco a moderado.


----------



## stormy (22 Jul 2010 às 22:10)

Boas
Pela Louriceira, vento moderado a forte com rajadas de NNW, 16.1º, e céu pouco nublado por fractus e nuvens altas
Amanhã felizmente que irei para a Lagoa, terra mais amena...puxa..que enjoo deste clima


----------



## João Ferreira (22 Jul 2010 às 22:39)

Sigo com 17.0ºC.


----------



## meteo (22 Jul 2010 às 22:41)

Hoje teve um vendaval impressionante,maldita nortada que não serve para nada,fenómeno meteorológico sem piada nenhuma. 
O pico do vento deve ter sido por volta das 7 da tarde.


----------



## stormy (22 Jul 2010 às 22:47)

A besta da nortada aqui mantem-se....estão somente 15.8º, vento com rajadas de N e céu pouco nublado por altoestratus e cirroestratus


----------



## Chasing Thunder (22 Jul 2010 às 23:00)

Boa Noite

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 32.4ºC

T.Minima: 17.7ºC


----------



## Teles (22 Jul 2010 às 23:06)

Boas , por agora 18,2Cº e aqui ficam umas fotos de hoje:


----------



## miguel (22 Jul 2010 às 23:11)

Boas fotos amigo teles! 

Aqui sigo com 18,4ºC, 71%HR e vento fraco


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2010 às 00:03)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 22,2ºC

Mín - 16,1ºC

Destaque para a rajada máxima de 72 km/h.

Céu pouco a muito nublado e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## Relâmpago (23 Jul 2010 às 00:53)

Olá, boa noite

Por aqui vou com céu limpo e vento fraco.

T = 19.5 ºC
HR = 64%
PA = 1012 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2010 às 01:36)

Extremos de ontem, dia 22:

17,4 ºC / 25,8 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu muito nublado por altocumulus e cirroestratus, vento moderado de NO.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2010 às 01:37)

Teles disse:


> Boas , por agora 18,2Cº e aqui ficam umas fotos de hoje:



Parabéns pelos registos. Por aqui avistei algumas semelhantes.


----------



## meteo (23 Jul 2010 às 01:53)

stormy disse:


> *A besta *da nortada aqui mantem-se....estão somente 15.8º, vento com rajadas de N e céu pouco nublado por altoestratus e cirroestratus






Por aqui continua,quase 2 da manhã e a nortada a funcionar ainda.


----------



## MSantos (23 Jul 2010 às 03:32)

Bonitas imagens Teles

(como sempre)


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jul 2010 às 07:21)

bom dia 

O dia inicia fresco e ventoso com o vento a soprar com intensidade moderada a forte de NNW mas mais limpo que os anteriores.
Repito o elogio ao *Teles* pelas suas grandes fotos, foi um cenário que também por aqui se observou! 

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 23.6ºc - 75% hr
ms: 16.8ºC - 36% hr

De momento a temperatura ronda os *17ºC*.


----------



## AnDré (23 Jul 2010 às 11:49)

Boas fotos Teles! 

Por aqui o vento, ainda sem dar tréguas, sopra agora mais fraco que nos dias anteriores.
A temperatura está nos 24,2ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2010 às 12:59)

Mínima de 17,4 ºC.

De momento, 29,3 ºC e 40 % de humidade relativa, o vento sopra fraco de ONO.

O céu apresenta-se limpo e a pressão encontra-se estável nos 1019,6 hPa.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2010 às 13:05)

Por aqui de momento céu limpo.

Estou com 24,6ºC e vento fraco/moderado de NW.


----------



## Teles (23 Jul 2010 às 13:38)

Boas , por aqui céu limpo , vento quase nulo e uma temperatura mais elevada em comparação a ontem por esta hora


----------



## meteo (23 Jul 2010 às 15:19)

Por aqui ainda está vento fraco,está a demorar entrar a nortada hoje..
Mais calor também,  *26,6 ºC* em Oeiras.
http://www.meteooeiras.com/


----------



## AnDré (23 Jul 2010 às 16:01)

A nortada já se faz sentir aqui e a temperatura já desce.
A máxima foi de 28,3ºC.

Agora sigo com 27,4ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jul 2010 às 16:03)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 26.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jul 2010 às 16:22)

Boa tarde!
Com a diminuição do suspeito do costume, eis que as temperaturas sobem de novo acima dos 30ºC.
Sigo com 30.6ºC e 32%HR.


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2010 às 16:47)

Por aqui a ventania do costume, simplesmente o ar é mais quente que o normal.

Estou com 24,3ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## miguel (23 Jul 2010 às 17:52)

Boas

por aqui a mínima foi de 17,3ºC e a máxima *32,4ºC* inicio de um período muito quente com máximas sempre bem acima dos 30ºC durante o fim de semana e toda a próxima semana...

agora estao 31,4ºC, 27%HR. 1016,9hpa e vento moderado com um máximo até agora de 35km/h


----------



## meteo (23 Jul 2010 às 18:39)

Está um vendaval,um pouco menos que ontem,mas ainda assim vento moderado com rajadas. No entanto mais calor que nos ultimos dias..Agora vai ser sempre a subir..Semana quente e com pouco vento.
Amanha sigo para Sagres,vou dizendo como se encontra no ponto mais a Sudoeste da Europa


----------



## F_R (23 Jul 2010 às 18:47)

30.9ºC em Abrantes

Máxima de 34.3ºC
Mínima de 14.8ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (23 Jul 2010 às 18:55)

Boas!

Sigo com 24.4ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jul 2010 às 19:33)

boa tarde! 

O céu está limpo e o vento apresenta-se em geral fraco de NNW.
A fornalha prepara-se...

A temperatura mínima atingida até ao amanhecer chegou aos fresquinhos *16.4ºC*, já a máxima desta tarde atingiu os *28.2ºC*. 

*Valores actuais:* 24.5ºC - 37% hr


----------



## mr. phillip (23 Jul 2010 às 21:22)

Sigo com um início de noite quentinho, com 24.5ºC, 35%HR, 1020hpa.

Extremos do dia:

17.6ºC
30.8ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (23 Jul 2010 às 21:38)

Um anoitecer com um gradiente azul turquesa bastante interessante que se funde com o laranja do poente...

O vento mantém a sua trajectória vindo de NNW e apresenta-se geralmente fraco.

*Valores actuais:* 20.9ºC - 40% hr


----------



## Gilmet (23 Jul 2010 às 22:17)

Boa noite.

De regresso a Mira-Sintra, encontro-me com 17,7ºC e céu limpo.

A máxima foi de *26,0ºC*.

Humidade nos 76% e vento fraco a moderado de ONO (292º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (23 Jul 2010 às 23:04)

Boa Noite

A Máxima de hoje já foi de 36.9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (23 Jul 2010 às 23:10)

De momento céu limpo e vento forte.

Estou com 17,0ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (23 Jul 2010 às 23:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> De momento céu limpo e vento forte.



Por aqui, vento fraco de NO e 20,9 ºC.

A máxima foi de 31,2 ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,1ºC

Mín - 15,6ºC

Céu pouco nublado a limpo e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## AnDré (24 Jul 2010 às 00:12)

Começo o dia tropical, depois de já ter ido aos 19,4ºC.

Ontem a máxima foi de 28,3ºC.
Às 00:00 estavam 20,1ºC.
Agora sigo com 20,3ºC e em ritmo de subida. 

Está de volta o calor!


----------



## meteo (24 Jul 2010 às 00:38)

AnDré disse:


> Começo o dia tropical, depois de já ter ido aos 19,4ºC.
> 
> Ontem a máxima foi de 28,3ºC.
> Às 00:00 estavam 20,1ºC.
> ...




Por aqui já se nota a mudança,porque o vento praticamente é nulo,e está uma boa temperatura. 

A previsão para Sagres do vento é surreal..Parece que vou para Vila Real de Santo António e não Sagres,tal o vento fraco que é previsto todos os dias..


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jul 2010 às 01:33)

Vento moderado de Noroeste, céu pouco nublado por Fractus, e 16,3ºC.

Uma fresca noite de Verão.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jul 2010 às 07:57)

bom dia 

Início de manhã relativamente fresco mas não tanto com nos dias anteriores e nem se verificou o habitual orvalho nas superfícies do carro; um ar portanto mais seco e mais morno.
O céu está limpo e o vento desloca-se fraco de NW.

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 28.2ºC - 78% hr
ms: 16.4ºC - 28% hr

A temperatura está nos cerca de *21ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2010 às 11:08)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 14.4ºC, hohe estou á espera que a temperatura chegue até oas 39ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (24 Jul 2010 às 11:30)

Bom dia.

Temperatura mínima de *16,2ºC*.

De momento sigo com 25,1ºC, em subida constante, ao ritmo de +3,5ºC/h.

Humidade nos 58% e vento a 14,0 km/h de OSO (248º).

Céu limpo.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jul 2010 às 11:35)

O vento que de momento está muito fraco de Norte permite já um valor na ordem dos *28ºC*.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2010 às 12:00)

Bom dia!

Aqui por Setúbal tive uma mínima bem tropical de *21,3ºC* nem quero imaginar as noites seguintes 

Agora já estão uns quentes 31,8ºC com humidade de 33% e vento fraco!! hoje vou acima dos 35ºC sem duvidas e até terça deve subir por isso próximos dias rondará mesmo perto do mar os 40ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2010 às 12:49)

E sigo já com 34,3ºC e 26%HR com o vento sempre fraco 

Em tempo real para quem quiser ir acompanhando 

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2010 às 13:05)

por aqui estão já 36.6ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2010 às 13:09)

Céu limpo.

Estou com 29,4ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jul 2010 às 13:18)

Ela vai progredindo por aqui e já estão cerca de *30ºC*. 
A HR é que certamente irá chegar a níveis muito baixos.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2010 às 13:40)

Aqui sigo já com *35,4ºC* a humidade é de 23% e o vento continua a soprar fraco


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2010 às 14:41)

Estão agora 35,9ºC depois de já ter ido aos 36,8ºC  

em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2010 às 14:51)

Por aqui estão 39.2ºC


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2010 às 15:32)

Nova máxima *37,6ºC*

Agora estão 37,1ºC, 18%HR, 1016,5hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2010 às 16:12)

De momento, com 35,5 ºC e vento fraco de NNO.

Humidade relativa nos 28 % e pressão atmosférica estável nos 1018,0 hPa.


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jul 2010 às 16:16)

Boa tarde!
Segue quente a tarde, com 34.4ºC, máxima do dia, e 26%HR, 1019hpa.


----------



## Mário Barros (24 Jul 2010 às 16:28)

Por aqui a máxima de 30,1ºC já lá vai.

Estou com 27,9ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (24 Jul 2010 às 16:35)

Mário Barros disse:


> Por aqui a máxima de 30,1ºC já lá vai.
> 
> Estou com 27,9ºC e vento moderado de NW.



Fresco por aí.

Máxima de 36,4 ºC e, de momento, com 35,1 ºC.

Vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (24 Jul 2010 às 16:44)

Superou o que eu esperava, a máxima até agora foi de 40.8ºC


----------



## João Ferreira (24 Jul 2010 às 16:58)

Boa tarde!

Sigo da aroeira com 33.8ºC, céu limpo e vento fraco.


----------



## miguel (24 Jul 2010 às 17:34)

A máxima de hoje foi de *37,7ºC* amanha já ficará muito perto dos 40ºC

Agora estão 35,7ºC, 23%HR e vento fraco a moderado de NW


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jul 2010 às 17:38)

Por aqui a máxima foi de 34.9ºC, mas com o rodar do vento, começou a cair, indo já nos 33.6ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (24 Jul 2010 às 20:58)

olá... 

Céu azul, o vento fraco de NW que se fez sentir durante o pico de calor certamente atenuou um pouco a escalada da temperatura máxima que mesmo assim atingiu os *33.7ºC*, já a HR não se inibiu de descer a valores muito baixos.

*Valores actuais:* 24.5ºC - 30% hr


----------



## mr. phillip (24 Jul 2010 às 22:18)

Dia quente e seco, com a HR a apresentar valores baixos, com uma HR mínima de 21%.
De momento, ainda 25.3ºC, 39%HR, 1019hpa.

Extremos do dia:

20.1ºC
34.9ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 30,1ºC

Mín - 15,8ºC

Céu pouco nublado a limpo e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 00:06)

Em Setúbal a noite segue quente com 25,7ºC  34%HR e vento fraco


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2010 às 00:50)

Em Odivelas a mínima de ontem acabou por ser tropical: 20,1ºC.
Quanto à máxima, chegou aos 35,1ºC.


Na Fonte da Telha o dia também foi quente.
De salientar que a nortada, quando começou a soprar, fez-se sentir não como uma brisa fresca, mas como um bafo quente, o que proporcionou banhos até ao pôr-do-sol.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2010 às 01:54)

Extremos de ontem:

19,6 ºC / 36,4 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu geralmente limpo e vento fraco de NO, predominantemente, variável entre Oeste e NE.


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jul 2010 às 09:06)

Bom dia!

Mínima de *16.7ºC.*

Agora sigo com 21.3ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2010 às 09:43)

Mínima de 19,7 ºC.

De momento, 25,6 ºC, 58 % de humidade relativa, céu limpo e vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2010 às 10:01)

bom dia Domingo... 

Céu limpo com um azul bem intenso e vento fraco em deslocação de NNW.

Extremos de ontem:

Ms: 33.7ºC - 78% hr
ms: 16.9ºC - 20% hr

A temperatura está nos cerca de *25ºC*.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 10:31)

Bom dia!!

A mínima hoje até desceu em relação a ultima noite  tive uma mínima de *20,2ºC* 2º Mínima tropical consecutiva!

Agora estão já *29,2ºC* (+1,1ºC que 24h atrás), humidade de 35% e vento fraco hoje predominante de NE 

Em tempo real para quem quiser ir acompanhando a torreira de hoje por Setúbal 

http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2010 às 11:45)

Bom Dia

Por aqui estão já 35.6ºC, vai ser cá com uma esturra hoje.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2010 às 11:47)

Por aqui estamos praticamente a meio do dia e já sigo bastante quente, estou com 32,2ºC.

O vento está fraco de NE (razão pela qual tou a "fritar").


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jul 2010 às 11:52)

Por aqui sigo com 30.6ºC, céu limpo e vento nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (25 Jul 2010 às 11:54)

Aquecimento gradual, mas lento, ainda com 32,3 ºC e 36 % de humidade relativa.

O vento sopra fraco de Norte, a pressão atmosférica mantém-se estável nos 1016,2 hPa.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 11:57)

Sigo agora com *34,0ºC*, 25%HR e vento fraco de NE 

PS: ontem a esta hora tinha 31,9ºC 

Em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2010 às 12:21)

Por aqui algum vento ainda que fraco de NNE lá vai aliviando um pouco a escalada!

De momento ela está nos *30ºC*


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2010 às 12:45)

Boa tarde!

Em Odivelas sigo com 34,3ºC.
Vento fraco de NE.

A mínima hoje foi de 19,9ºC.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 13:05)

Estão agora *37,6ºC*, 19%HR e vento quase nulo 

PS: +2,6ºC que ontem a mesma hora!

tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 13:35)

O vento rodou para SW e pronto está o calor estragado, dos 37,6ºC desci para os actuais 34,2ºC e a humidade dos 18% passou para os actuais 28%HR  e pronto desci a terra e a realidade é que estou junto ao mar


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2010 às 13:42)

Por aqui céu limpo e um bafo de morte 

Estou com 35,4ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## belem (25 Jul 2010 às 13:44)

miguel disse:


> O vento rodou para SW e pronto está o calor estragado, dos 37,6ºC desci para os actuais 34,2ºC e a humidade dos 18% passou para os actuais 28%HR  e pronto desci a terra e a realidade é que estou junto ao mar



Na vertente Norte da Serra da Arrábida é que deve estar a ficar muito calor.
Em sítios como: Aldeia da Piedade, Parral, Quinta dos Catralvos, Estrada Nacional 379, etc...


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2010 às 13:56)

Ela subiu mais um pouco e está agora a chegar aos *33ºC* e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2010 às 14:07)

Máxima muito provavelmente atingida de 35,7ºC o vento acabou de rodar para NW há cerca de 15 minutos.

Estou com 33,6ºC e a cair a pique.


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2010 às 14:15)

37,0ºC neste exacto momento.

Vento praticamente nulo.
Direcção NE.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 14:39)

Estão agora 35,3ºc e 22%HR com o vento ainda de SW fraco


----------



## zejorge (25 Jul 2010 às 14:42)

Olá a todos

Neste momento 38,1º  com 15% de HR Vento prácticamente nulo


----------



## AnDré (25 Jul 2010 às 14:46)

Chegou o vento de NO, e a temperatura já desce.
A máxima foi de 37,5ºC há cerca de 10 minutos.
Agora estou com 36,3ºC.

A capital deverá registar a máxima dentro de momentos, quando o vento lá rodar para NO e lá chegar todo o calor acumulado aqui na região.

Interessante também será acompanhar a evolução da temperatura no Cais do Sodré durante as próximas horas. Está neste momento com 26,6ºC e vento de sudoeste. Quando o vento lá rodar para norte, a temperatura deverá dar um pulo.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2010 às 14:48)

Por aqui neste momento estão 39.3ºC, e já chegou aos 40.5ºC


----------



## seqmad (25 Jul 2010 às 15:31)

36,7º agora e 9% HR (?). Nunca tinha visto HR tão baixa, se calhar tenho algum problema com o sensor...


----------



## seqmad (25 Jul 2010 às 15:37)

E daí talvez não, aqui perto no Barreiro estão 13% e nas RUEMA de Lisboa estão 4% na Estefânia e 8% em Benfica


----------



## lsalvador (25 Jul 2010 às 15:39)

seqmad disse:


> 36,7º agora e 9% HR (?). Nunca tinha visto HR tão baixa, se calhar tenho algum problema com o sensor...



Olha que deve estar certo, hoje a minha Davis ja marcou 10% 

Até ao momento os extremos do dis são 

40.7 ºC (15:18)
12.7 ºC (05:32)

e a humidade é de 

87% (06:14)
10% (15:18)

Neste momento, estou com 40.7ºC e 13%


----------



## João Ferreira (25 Jul 2010 às 15:57)

Boa tarde!

Dia muito quente aqui pela Aroeira.

Sigo com 34.9ºC embora ja tenha chegado aos 40.6ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jul 2010 às 16:01)

Boa tarde!
Por aqui sigo com 36.9ºC, com máxima de 37ºC.
HR nos 17%.
Está bom para estar em casa ao fresco...


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2010 às 16:32)

Por aqui já esteve 41.3ºC


----------



## Lightning (25 Jul 2010 às 17:00)

seqmad disse:


> 36,7º agora e 9% HR (?). Nunca tinha visto HR tão baixa, se calhar tenho algum problema com o sensor...



Não te preocupes, seqmad, está tudo bem com o teu sensor, a HR aqui também já foi aos 8%, o valor mais baixo desde que tenho a estação. E se amanhã for ainda mais baixo, não me admiro nada.

Máxima de 37,5ºC até ao momento. Vento fraco e pressão atmosférica a descer, estando agora nos 1009 milibares. 

Amanhã as temperaturas ainda sobem um pouco mais.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2010 às 17:28)

Por aqui céu limpo e algum fumo no ar (fogo por perto).

Estou com 31,7ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (25 Jul 2010 às 18:18)

Boa Tarde, por aqui sigo com 37.2ºC, o vento é que está a ajudar a temperatura a descer e ainda bem.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 41.3ºC

T.Minima: 14.8ºC


----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jul 2010 às 18:28)

Por aqui a máxima "ficou-se" pelos 37ºC, começando a temperatura a descer assim que o vento rodou para NW.
De momento sigo com 35.9ºC e 17%HR.


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Jul 2010 às 20:03)

Olá

Por aqui vai-se mantendo o calor. O céu está limpo com vento fraco. As paredes da casa ainda 'queimam'.

T = 32.6 ºC
HR = 20%
P = 1007 hPa


----------



## Relâmpago (25 Jul 2010 às 20:11)

Embora o IM preveja para amanhã em Lisboa uma máxima de 40 ºC, o Ch Weather prevê de 37 ºC.

Veremos quem acerta. 37 sempre é 'melhor'. Contudo, pelas cartas, podemos esperar 'brasa'.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2010 às 20:12)

Relâmpago disse:


> Embora o IM preveja para amanhã em Lisboa uma máxima de 40 ºC, o Ch Weather prevê de 37 ºC.
> 
> Veremos quem acerta. 37 sempre é 'melhor'. Contudo, pelas cartas, podemos esperar 'brasa'.



Provavelmente será o IM, pois para amanhã está-se a prever mais calor que hoje.

Já hoje se andou perto de tal temperatura, era mais aceitável os 37ºC de máxima hoje que os 37ºC para amanhã.


----------



## miguel (25 Jul 2010 às 20:25)

Boas

Aqui tive uma máxima de *39,4ºC* dentro do que esperava para hoje! amanha vai ser muito idêntico e depois sim pode passar os 40ºC terça e quarta sendo que os dias a seguir não serão muito melhores!! isto se se mantiver o cenários de agora...

A humidade mínima foi de apenas 11% 

Agora estão 32,6ºC, 23%HR e vento fraco


----------



## NunoBrito (25 Jul 2010 às 20:45)




----------



## mr. phillip (25 Jul 2010 às 21:35)

Dia bem quente, e noite a seguir-lhe o mesmo caminho...
Sigo ainda com 29.4ºC, 26%HR, 1013hpa.

Extremos do dia:

21.3ºC
37ºC.


----------



## Mjhb (25 Jul 2010 às 22:18)

Hoje, em Fátima, onde aliás passei a manhã, esteve muito calor, por volta das 12h o termómetro que levei chegou a marcar 31ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (25 Jul 2010 às 22:24)

Estou com 26,1ºC em breve deverá começar a subir.

O vento está fraco de NW.


----------



## joseoliveira (25 Jul 2010 às 22:25)

boa noite 

O vento fraco de NW que se faz sentir ainda arrasta ar quente que se instalou um pouco por todo o lado e a HR parece estar a meio gás! 
Esta tarde, aqui na elevação mais próxima a norte aos 320m, certamente era um dos locais menos quentes devido ao vento fraco e por vezes até mais intenso a relembrar que a nortada apesar de mais fraca exige o seu espaço.

Mais abaixo, aqui a temperatura máxima atingiu os *36.6ºC*

*Valores actuais:* 26.4ºC - 23% hr

Dentro de casa, bem mais agradável com 23.2ºC


----------



## Teles (25 Jul 2010 às 22:31)

Boas , por aqui em Rio Maior  a temperatura actual é de 26,9Cº e vento nulo


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 35,6ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC

Céu limpo e vento moderado/forte.


----------



## stormy (26 Jul 2010 às 01:37)

Boas
Neste momento, pela Encarnação, 27.4º, vento nulo e céu limpo...
Amanhã por cá espero uns 38º´s de maxima, devido ao facto de estar num 5º andar e do sensor só estar exposto a norte...ao nivel do solo deverá chegar aos 39´s


----------



## MSantos (26 Jul 2010 às 02:03)

stormy disse:


> Boas
> Neste momento, pela Encarnação, 27.4º, vento nulo e céu limpo...
> Amanhã por cá espero uns 38º´s de maxima, devido ao facto de estar num 5º andar e do sensor só estar exposto a norte...ao nivel do solo deverá chegar aos 39´s



Ainda muito calor a esta hora na grande Lisboa, aqui em Linda-a-Velha dentro do meu quarto estão 28ºC vai ser difícil dormir com tanto calor


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 02:11)

MSantos disse:


> Ainda muito calor a esta hora na grande Lisboa, aqui em Linda-a-Velha dentro do meu quarto estão 28ºC vai ser difícil dormir com tanto calor



28,6ºC lá fora.
27,9ºC na sala.
29,3ºC no meu quarto.

É mesmo caso para 
E pensar que ainda agora começou...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2010 às 02:28)

Extremos de ontem:

19,7 ºC / 38,8 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado, apenas ao final da tarde, de NE.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 03:10)

Neste momento 28,4ºC e céu limpo.

Vento fraco de N.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 07:52)

bom dia 

Este teve um amanhecer já quente, realmente nem arrefeceu quase nada pela madrugada! Não deixa de ser um pouco curioso o facto destes dias apresentarem o céu num tom tão azul e tão limpo típico de dias mais frescos...

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 36.6ºC - 59% hr
ms: 18.4ºC - 18% hr

Aqui a temperatura vai já nos *26ºC*.


----------



## Gerofil (26 Jul 2010 às 07:58)

*Às 06h00:*


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 09:08)

Estranho, eu a pensar que ia ter uma minima tropical, mas afinal não, tive 16.6ºC, por agora já estão 30.7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 09:12)

Incrível *Chasing*, uma mínima dessas nesta fase é um achado! 

Por aqui também estou com *30ºC*.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 09:17)

joseoliveira disse:


> Incrível *Chasing*, uma mínima dessas nesta fase é um achado!
> 
> Por aqui também estou com *30ºC*.



pois mas acho estranho


----------



## vitamos (26 Jul 2010 às 10:18)

Chasing Thunder disse:


> pois mas acho estranho



Se olhares os valores que o Gerofil postou para ás 6h, até nem está assim tão fora do verificado 

Por aqui o dia segue já bem quente, com céu limpo e sem vento.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jul 2010 às 10:21)

Mais um dia de calor e alto.

Ontem com uma máxima de 40.8º e neste momento já com mais 4.1º que a mesmo hora de ontem, promete record absoluto do MeteoTomar. 

A ver vamos até onde vai.


----------



## meteo (26 Jul 2010 às 10:28)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> Máx - 35,6ºC
> 
> ...



Ontem por ai tiveste vento moderado/forte o dia todo? 
Isso ai em Queluz é outro mundo.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2010 às 10:30)

Boas

Aqui a mínima foi de *21,2ºC*

Agora sigo já com 31,2ºC, 28%HR, 1011,2hpa e vento fraco de NE

Podem acompanhar aqui em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 10:42)

Em Odivelas tive a mínima mais alta desde que faço registos! 
Uns incríveis *27,5ºC*!!

Até parece que foi um erro da estação, mas vejamos:
(comparativamente à estação do Mário em Queluz)

Tal como em Queluz, o vento aqui esteve fraco a moderado a noite toda. 
Queluz, ao final do dia de ontem e inicio do dia de hoje, porque se encontra mais perto do mar, ainda conseguiu com que a temperatura baixasse para a casa dos 26ºC [(1) - gráfico da temperatura em Queluz]. A mínima lá deu-se às 0h51: 26,0ºC.
A partir dessa hora a temperatura subiu para a casa dos 28ºC.

Ora, aqui, o "ar fresco" nunca chegou. E se às 22h tinha 29,2ºC, às 2h estava com 28,6ºC. Durante essas 4horas, sempre com vento fraco a moderado de norte, a temperatura esteve praticamente estagnada.

Daí para a frente pouco mudou. Queluz teve um mínimo de 27,2ºC por volta das 5h da manhã, enquanto que aqui não desceu a baixo dos 27,5ºC.

Gráfico de Queluz para melhor explicar:


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jul 2010 às 10:54)

Bom dia.

Por aqui, nada de mais, o _mundo escaldante_ ainda não fez negócio com esta terra.

Mínima de *20,5ºC*.

Actualmente sigo com 31,2ºC, estagnados.

Céu limpo, humidade nos 22% e pressão a 1013 hPa. Vento moderado de ENE (68º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 11:27)

Por aqui já estão 36.5ºC


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 11:31)

Face aos dados que apresentaste *AnDré*, ao sair cedo esta manhã também pensei na hipótese de existir alguma anomalia no sensor porque muito rapidamente vi que a mínima não desceu abaixo dos *26ºC*, só não coloquei há pouco este valor devido às décimas que não recordo! 

Vale-me muito ter uma casa que não absorve muito calor, desde que durante o dia esteja hermeticamente fechada, claro e tenho conseguido manter uma temperatura num máximo de *23ºC* o que é óptimo para conseguir dormir...

Agora nos cerca de *32ºC*.


----------



## Lousano (26 Jul 2010 às 12:37)

Boa tarde.

Por aqui a manhã foi de algum vento, tendo diminuido ao fim da mesma, iniciando a partir desse momento um aumento da temperatura.

Neste momento 34,0º


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jul 2010 às 12:38)

Início de tarde muito quente, com *33,6ºC*.

Humidade a 23% e vento fraco de ENE (68º).


----------



## stormy (26 Jul 2010 às 12:39)

Devido ao ar muito seco e com dewpoints baixos, as localidades baixas e onde o vento seja fraco arrefecem ainda mais devido á baixa capacidade de reteção de calor caracteristica deste tipo de massas de ar....enquanto as areas mais ventosas e altas ficam acima das "bolhas" de inversão...devido a isto as minimas no interior teem sido decentes enquanto em areas com mais turbulencia atmosferica teem sido muito elevadas, no extremo da escala podemos ver que Aljezur e a praia da rainha tiveram uns 12º de minima e a zona alta de lisboa não baixou dos 24-26º.

Pela encarnação, após minima de 25.5º, sigo com céu limpo, vento fraco a moderado de NNE e 32.8º


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jul 2010 às 12:51)

Na Moita, sigo neste momento com *38,3ºC*

A máxima do ontem foi de *39,5ºC*


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 13:03)

AnDré disse:


> Queluz teve um mínimo de 27,2ºC por volta das 5h da manhã, enquanto que aqui não desceu a baixo dos 27,5ºC.



Sim, foi uma mínima e pêras (26,0ºC) 

Neste momento está um pouco demorado a aquecer em relação a ontem, estou com 33,9ºC.

Vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 13:13)

Por aqui neste moemento estão 37.8ºC


----------



## Daniel Vilão (26 Jul 2010 às 13:15)

Vejo que alguns tiveram mínimas acima dos 27 ºC. Aqui, a mínima foi de 22,4 ºC.

Todavia, a máxima será das mais quentes da região, certamente. 

De momento, com 36,2 ºC e 25 % de humidade relativa. Céu limpo, vento fraco de NNE.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 13:18)

Por aqui algum vento de NNE, geralmente fraco mas muito abafado e que resulta numa temperatura já nos *35ºC*.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 13:21)

Daniel Vilão disse:


> Aqui, a mínima foi de 22,4 ºC.



Faz todo o sentido a explicação do *stormy*.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2010 às 13:47)

Em Setúbal registo neste momento *39,5ºC* e uma humidade de 14%, o vento é fraco quase nulo 

em tempo real:
http://www.wunderground.com/swf/Rapid_Fire.swf?units=metric&station=IPORTUGA10


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jul 2010 às 14:35)

*36,0ºC*, e temperatura máxima do ano passado ultrapassada! Também é, para já, o valor máximo deste dia, mês e ano.

Humidade nos *19%*.

... e o Gil vai agora para a rua.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 15:20)

Na última meia hora, com a rotação do vento para sudoeste, verificou-se uma acentuada descida da temperatura no Cais do Sodré.

Às 14:48 estava com 38,9ºC e às 15:14 com 27,4ºC.
A humidade relativa do ar, passou de 17 para 50%.






----------------

Em Odivelas, sigo com 36,6ºC que é para já a máxima.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 15:27)

O meu termómetro de serviço marca neste momento *37ºC*, devido à secura do ar, o calor "não parece" tão insuportável comparado com tantos dias ditos normais nesta época, já com o vento a reacção é outra.


----------



## lsalvador (26 Jul 2010 às 15:29)

AnDré disse:


> Na última meia hora, com a rotação do vento para sudoeste, verificou-se uma acentuada descida da temperatura no Cais do Sodré.
> 
> Às 14:48 estava com 38,9ºC e às 15:14 com 27,4ºC.
> A humidade relativa do ar, passou de 17 para 50%.
> ...



Vejam o gráfico do que o André fala.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2010 às 15:56)

Aqui já atingi a máxima até ao momento de *40,0ºC*

Agora estão 39,1ºC e o vento teimosamente a vir de SW se não a máxima seria mais alta ainda!!


----------



## rcjla (26 Jul 2010 às 15:59)

Em Mira-Sintra encontram-se 37,4º e já chegou aos 38!!

Incrível!!

O vento começou a soprar de norte e a temperatura começou a cair...

Destaque também para a humidade!!18%...

Os dados são da estação do Gillemos...


----------



## rcjla (26 Jul 2010 às 16:00)

Em Bucelas encontram-se agora 41º.


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 16:03)

Em Odivelas igualei agora a máxima de ontem (37,5ºC).
A máxima do ano foi atingida a 5 de Julho, na altura 38,2ºC.
A ver se chega lá...

Estações amadoras do WU à volta de Lisboa, há instantes:


----------



## rcjla (26 Jul 2010 às 16:04)

Gilmet disse:


> *36,0ºC*, e temperatura máxima do ano passado ultrapassada! Também é, para já, o valor máximo deste dia, mês e ano.
> 
> Humidade nos *19%*.
> 
> ... e o Gil vai agora para a rua.



Olá Gillemos ! 

Espero que não te importes de eu relatar os teus dados de vez em quando...

É o que dá não ter estação.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jul 2010 às 16:06)

Boa tarde!
Está bem quente por cá, embora longe dos prometidos 40ºC...
Sigo com 37.5ºC, com máxima de 38ºC.
A HR segue nos 17%.
Mínima de 22.5ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 16:39)

Vamos lá ver se não sobe mais, a caminho das 17h e quase nos *39ºC*.


----------



## Vince (26 Jul 2010 às 17:12)

Oeiras foi aos *39ºC* na davis do fsl, às 16:39






http://www.meteooeiras.com/dados-detalhados


----------



## fsl (26 Jul 2010 às 17:33)

*Os 39.0ºs atingidos em Oeiras constituem a MAX do Ano.*


----------



## AnDré (26 Jul 2010 às 17:38)

Em Odivelas, o mesmo vento moderado de NE que me faz ter a temperatura mínima mais alta da região de Lisboa (27,5ºC), foi o mesmo que não me fez ir além dos 37,5ºC esta tarde. Provavelmente a máxima mais baixa da região.

Agora sigo com 36,8ºC.


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2010 às 17:51)

Aqui tive máxima de *40,0ºC* na davis do terraço e 40,8ºC na davis na varanda 2ºandar dentro do RS 

Agora estão 38,6ºC, 17%HR e vento fraco de W


----------



## Chasing Thunder (26 Jul 2010 às 18:21)

Boa Tarde

Hoje a Máxima foi igual a de ontém 41.3ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 18:24)

Calor insuportável.

Tive máxima de 38,0ºC a máxima mais alta de sempre na minha estação e desde que tenho registos (2007).

Neste momento 34,9ºC e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## HotSpot (26 Jul 2010 às 18:27)

Aqui a máxima foi de *40,3ºC*

Não foi máxima do ano. Esta continua a ser a do principio do mês com 40,7ºC.


----------



## Fantkboy (26 Jul 2010 às 18:32)

A temperatura aqui não foi além dos 37,2 cº  Não percebo! Muito diferente da portela por exemplo que chegou aos 39cº 


edit: Agora é que reparei que não fui o unico..  Realmente André...  a brisa de NE esteve presente o que nos deixou até com um presente refrescante e agradavel agora para o final de tarde 

sigo com 36,6


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

Sigo com 34.0ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jul 2010 às 18:34)

Por aqui, a máxima foi de 38.5ºC, a segunda mais alta do ano...
De momento, 37.4ºC.


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Jul 2010 às 18:44)

Novo record estabelecido, destronando o valor de 40.7ºC de 5/7: 40.8ºC às 17h em Almada.


----------



## Lousano (26 Jul 2010 às 19:01)

Uma tarde infernal resultou na máxima do ano, com 40,4º e vários focos de incêndio a rodear a vila.

Neste momento 39,6º


----------



## PedroAfonso (26 Jul 2010 às 19:21)

Impressionante e assustador:










37.2ºC, 24%, 1009.1 hPa


----------



## miguel (26 Jul 2010 às 19:53)

o céu em Setúbal está assim! 





35,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 19:57)

*38ºC em Queluz : temperatura máxima do ano*



> Segundo a Estação Meteorológica de Queluz  registou-se hoje, por volta das 16H00, 38ºC na cidade de Queluz. Trata-se de uma temperatura superior aos 36.4ºC registados no dia 5 de Julho.
> 
> Esta semana promete ser uma das mais quentes do ano. A Protecção Civil já está em alerta laranja, hoje ocorreram dilatações invulgares na linha do comboio e pode já estar a haver um aumento da mortalidade associada ao calor. Não há previsões do Instituto de Meteorologia de descida da temperatura nos próximos dias. A previsão começa sempre assim: "continuação do tempo quente," o que já levou o IM a colocar o distrito de Lisboa em aviso amarelo até amanhã às 20H00.
> 
> http://www.queluz.org/2010/07/38c-e...&utm_campaign=Feed:+queluz+(Cidadania+Queluz)


----------



## Lightning (26 Jul 2010 às 20:02)

O fumo desse incêndio começa agora a chegar aqui a Corroios.

Máxima de 39,1ºC,  segunda mais alta do ano. Por agora ainda estão 35,8ºC e 11% HR.


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jul 2010 às 20:15)

Boa tarde!

Temperatura máxima de *38,1ºC*, superando em larga escala o valor máximo do ano passado.

De momento, sendo que já passa das 20h, sigo com *33,2ºC*, e humidade nos 21%!

O vento sopra moderado de NNO (338º).



No comboio, em Entrecampos, o seu sensor marcava *46ºC*! Esperemos que nenhum jornalista tenha visto.

Houve também alguns atrasos, devido à dilatação dos carris perto do Cacém.


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 20:32)

Há pouco ao chegar a casa era possível ver a gigantesca mancha de fumo que ascendia para lá da linha de elevações entre Palmela e Serra da Arrábida e que contrastava com o restante azul à sua volta. 

O vento fraco a moderado de norte apesar de ainda quente permite já baixar ligeiramente a temperatura.
A máxima ficou-se pelos *38.8ºC*
*
Valores actuais:* 31.6ºC - 20% hr


----------



## Gilmet (26 Jul 2010 às 21:13)

rcjla disse:


> Olá Gillemos !
> 
> Espero que não te importes de eu relatar os teus dados de vez em quando...
> 
> É o que dá não ter estação.



Ora essa, é sempre um prazer ver os meus dados a serem utilizados por outrém. Publico-os para tal.

30,8ºC e 27%, actualmente. A escuridão vai-se instalando.


----------



## squidward (26 Jul 2010 às 21:18)

nova máxima-- *43.7ºC*

minima de hoje: *21.0ºc *


----------



## rcjla (26 Jul 2010 às 21:30)

Gilmet disse:


> Ora essa, é sempre um prazer ver os meus dados a serem utilizados por outrém. Publico-os para tal.
> 
> 30,8ºC e 27%, actualmente. A escuridão vai-se instalando.



Obrigado Gil. 

No pôr do sol,via-se bastante fumo desse incêndio proveniente de Alcácer do Sal,ao que parece.


----------



## mr. phillip (26 Jul 2010 às 21:44)

Lightning disse:


> O fumo desse incêndio começa agora a chegar aqui a Corroios.
> 
> Máxima de 39,1ºC,  segunda mais alta do ano. Por agora ainda estão 35,8ºC e 11% HR.



Por aqui, como sempre, foi um pouco mais baixa, 38.5ºC...
Sigo ainda com 32.7ºC, 21%HR, 1010hpa.

Extremos do dia:

22.5ºC
38.5ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (26 Jul 2010 às 22:03)

Boa noite!

Sigo ainda com 31.1ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (26 Jul 2010 às 22:53)

Por aqui a temperatura ainda não desceu abaixo dos 30ºC.

Estou com 30,6ºC, e vento fraco de NW.


----------



## Lousano (26 Jul 2010 às 23:02)

Por aqui 27,5º e vento nulo, como habitual.


----------



## fsl (26 Jul 2010 às 23:07)

*Em Oeiras ainda estão mais de 30ºs|||

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 26-07-10 23:01) 
Temperatura: 30.6°C Wind chill: 30.6°C Humidade: 31%  Ponto Condensação: 11.5°C  
Pressão: 1009.7 hPa Vento: 11.3 km/hr  NNW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## joseoliveira (26 Jul 2010 às 23:25)

olá

Noite calma com vento fraco de NNW e com uma lenta descida da temperatura.

*Valores actuais:* 28.8ºC - 25% hr


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 00:05)

*Extremos do dia 26 de Julho:*
Tmin: 27,5ºC
Tmáx: 37,5ºC
Tméd: 32,5ºC.

Dia marcado pelo constante vento de NE que por um lado fez com que tivesse a mínima mais elevada desde que faço registos (2007), e uma das máximas mais baixas da região de Lisboa.

Ainda assim, destaque para a temperatura média do dia: *32,5ºC*.

------------------

Agora sigo com vento de NE e 30,7ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jul 2010 às 00:07)

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 38.8ºC - 30% hr
ms: 25.9ºC - 14% hr

*Valores actuais:* 29.2ºC - 24% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2010 às 00:16)

Por aqui 31,8ºC é a temperatura mais elevada de sempre a esta hora.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 00:31)

C.Raso com a temperatura mais alta do país às 22h UTC!
31,8ºC.


----------



## rcjla (27 Jul 2010 às 00:35)

A esta hora ainda se encontram 28,0º.A humidade está muito baixa:33%.

O vento sopra fraco de Norte e a pressão está nos 1011,7hpa.

Em Queluz: 31,8º


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 00:39)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

E, de momento, como diz o *rcjla*, 28,0ºC. O céu encontra-se ainda coberto por uma camada de fumo/poeira.

Humidade nos 33% e vento fraco de NNE (22º).


----------



## Gerofil (27 Jul 2010 às 00:43)

"Não por efeito do fogo, mas apenas do calor, registo ainda para o que aconteceu esta tarde na Linha de Sintra. Os carris da linha dilataram com o calor à entrada da estação do Cacém, o que obrigou ao encerramento da via durante duas horas."

Renascença


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2010 às 00:53)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 38,0ºC - máxima mais alta de sempre.

Mín - 26,0ºC - mínima mais alta de sempre.

Humidade mínima de 17%.

Céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 01:13)

Gilmet disse:


> 28,0ºC



O vento, embora fraco, rodou para NE (45º). Automaticamente, a temperatura começou a subir.

*30,3ºC* neste momento.


----------



## Stinger (27 Jul 2010 às 01:32)

Mário Barros disse:


> Extremos de ontem:
> 
> Máx - 38,0ºC - máxima mais alta de sempre.
> 
> ...



Altera o que esta a bold 

Minima mais alta de sempre


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2010 às 01:52)

Stinger disse:


> Altera o que esta a bold
> 
> Minima mais alta de sempre



Sim já corrigi  obrigado.

Estou com 29,7ºC e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 02:09)

Despeço-me (sim, vou tentar dormir) com *31,0ºC*.

Vento a 17,6 km/h de ENE (68º).


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2010 às 09:02)

Bom Dia

Por aqui neste momento estão 28.5ºC, acho que hoje vai ser menos quente.


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 09:24)

Mínima de *24,4ºC*.

Agora céu limpo, vento fraco e 26ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 10:26)

Bom dia!

Exuberante mínima de *27,4ºC*! 

De momento sigo com 28,5ºC, vento do quadrante Sul, e humidade a subir, nos  41%.

Pressão nos 1014 hPa e céu limpo.


----------



## rcjla (27 Jul 2010 às 11:20)

às duas da manhã a temperatura chegou aos 31,1.
a humidade também estava muito baixa:na casa dos 20% de madrugada !!!

De momento 30,6º,37% HR,vento fraco de WSW(13km/h).


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 11:58)

31,5ºC actuais, com vento fraco, de quadrante variável.

Humidade nos 33%.


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Jul 2010 às 12:15)

Boas tardes, Leiria neste momento a lideraro ranking das temperaturas com 
35ºC


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2010 às 12:17)

Em Tomar a minha Davis marca 37.1º


----------



## ferreirinha47 (27 Jul 2010 às 12:25)

lsalvador disse:


> Em Tomar a minha Davis marca 37.1º



Ok eu tive por base a observação de superficie do IM e realmente Tomar (Valdonas) estava com 35,2ºC, entranto ja deve ter subido.


----------



## Teles (27 Jul 2010 às 12:29)

Boas , por aqui vento de E , temperatura actual de 34,7Cº e 22%.


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2010 às 12:58)

Por aqui a mínima foi de 21,3ºC...

Agora sigo com 35,3ºC, 31%HR, 1012,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2010 às 13:31)

o instituto de metereologia dava minima de 22 para santarem mas foi uma noite bem mais fresca  a rondar os 15 acho que quanto as minimas o IM tem pouco rigor


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2010 às 13:42)

homem do mar disse:


> o instituto de metereologia dava minima de 22 para santarem mas foi uma noite bem mais fresca  a rondar os 15 acho que quanto as minimas o IM tem pouco rigor



Não sei onde viste isso, mas enfim...


----------



## Teles (27 Jul 2010 às 13:43)

Por aqui temperatura actual de 37,3Cº


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2010 às 13:58)

Por aqui e devido ao vento de SW não estou a aquecer tanto como ontem.

Mesmo assim está bastante quente, 34,0ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 14:23)

*34,6ºC*, a um ritmo de +2,1ºC/h.

Mais uma _tarde-torradeira_.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2010 às 14:46)

Por aqui estão 40.1ºC


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 14:55)

Em Odivelas sigo estagnado nos 35,5ºC.
É a 4ªtarde consecutiva a superar os 35ºC.

O vento hoje é praticamente nulo.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2010 às 14:56)

Extremos de ontem:

22,4 ºC / 39,8 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu limpo e vento fraco de NE.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jul 2010 às 15:01)

Boa tarde!
Após mínima de 22.3ºC, sigo com 35.8ºC e 27%HR.
Dia menos quente que ontem, e menos seco também...
Alguma neblina causada por fumo de incêndios...


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2010 às 15:05)

João Soares disse:


> Não sei onde viste isso, mas enfim...



não estava a falar de santarém mas sim de tomar


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2010 às 15:11)

bem em tomar a temperatura ja passou o a de ontem estando por agora nos 40.9 vamos ver ate onde chega .
foi pena a estaçao do Im de coruche nao ter estado desponivel ontem pois secalhar chegava aos 44


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2010 às 15:19)

homem do mar disse:


> o instituto de metereologia dava minima de 22 para *santarem* mas foi uma noite bem mais fresca  a rondar os 15 acho que quanto as minimas o IM tem pouco rigor





homem do mar disse:


> não estava a falar de santarém mas sim de tomar



Então, devias começar a tomar cuidado com o que fazes


----------



## rcjla (27 Jul 2010 às 15:31)

Gilmet disse:


> *34,6ºC*, a um ritmo de +2,1ºC/h.
> 
> Mais uma _tarde-torradeira_.



Desceu um pouco e encontra-se agora nos 33,4º.Mais fresco que ontem.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2010 às 15:53)

Tarde idêntica à de ontem, com 38,7 ºC, de momento.

Céu limpo e vento fraco, predominante de ENE.


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2010 às 16:08)

bem a continuar assim ainda chega aos 43 por agora 41.9 graus


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2010 às 16:16)

homem do mar disse:


> bem a continuar assim ainda chega aos 43 por agora 41.9 graus



Estás em que zona?


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2010 às 16:17)

tomar


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2010 às 16:17)

estou me a guiar por este site
http://meteotomar.info/


----------



## João Soares (27 Jul 2010 às 16:20)

homem do mar disse:


> tomar





homem do mar disse:


> estou me a guiar por este site
> http://meteotomar.info/



Ok. Por acaso também estou a ver a situação em Tomar.
Já teve uma máxima de 42.0ºC


----------



## homem do mar (27 Jul 2010 às 16:21)

João Soares disse:


> Ok. Por acaso também estou a ver a situação em Tomar.
> Já teve uma máxima de 42.0ºC



acho que o maximo dessa estação é de 42.2 vamos ver se chega la


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2010 às 16:22)

homem do mar disse:


> acho que o maximo dessa estação é de 42.2 vamos ver se chega la



A maxima do MeteoTomar foi a 30 de Agosto de 2009 e foi de 42.1º e ainda tinha a Oregon montada.

A ver vamos se hoje é batido o record do MeteoTomar.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2010 às 16:25)

Acabou de disparar o alerta Laranja para a temperatura no MeteoTomar, 42º

Esta a 1 décima de igualar a maxima de sempre do MeteoTomar.


----------



## GARFEL (27 Jul 2010 às 16:26)

Record para já batido em tomar
41.9º 
contra os 41.7º que fez no dia 5 julho 2010
ainda bem que aqui no escritório o ar condicionado funcemina


----------



## GARFEL (27 Jul 2010 às 16:27)

lsalvador disse:


> Acabou de disparar o alerta Laranja para a temperatura no MeteoTomar, 42º
> 
> Esta a 1 décima de igualar a maxima de sempre do MeteoTomar.



oppssss
antecipaste-te luis


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2010 às 16:31)

Por cá, de momento, 39,6 ºC.

Céu limpo, vento fraco de Norte e céu com tons acinzentados.


----------



## GARFEL (27 Jul 2010 às 16:35)

começou a baixar
já ninguem vai derreter
e as bjecas já não vão aquecer
40.6º


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2010 às 16:39)

Neste momento 40.1º e Record o Ano 42º


----------



## GARFEL (27 Jul 2010 às 16:40)

e felizmente está a baixar bem rápido 
40.6º


----------



## Thomar (27 Jul 2010 às 16:42)

lsalvador disse:


> Acabou de disparar o alerta Laranja para a temperatura no MeteoTomar, 42º
> 
> Esta a 1 décima de igualar a maxima de sempre do MeteoTomar.



Bastou o vento mudar de direcção para NO e NNO [e a soprar entre os 15 e os 25km/h] que a HR subiu 10% e a temperatura desceu 2ºC isto em pouco mais de 25 minutos. Será que o vento ainda volta a soprar de E/NE/SE? e a temperatura voltará a subir? (já me parece difícil o record ser batido)


----------



## GARFEL (27 Jul 2010 às 16:43)

luis tens de ir ver o que se passa com a estação eheheheh
desceu para 39.9º
2º em 20 minutos


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2010 às 16:43)

GARFEL disse:


> luis tens de ir ver o que se passa com a estação
> desceu 39.9º
> 2º em 20 minutos



Basta mudar o vento e esta feito.


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2010 às 16:46)

garfel disse:


> luis tens de ir ver o que se passa com a estação eheheheh
> desceu 39.9º
> 2º em 20 minutos



39.6º


----------



## GARFEL (27 Jul 2010 às 16:47)

Thomar disse:


> Bastou o vento mudar de direcção para NO e NNO [e a soprar entre os 15 e os 25km/h] que a HR subiu 10% e a temperatura desceu 2ºC isto em pouco mais de 25 minutos. Será que o vento ainda volta a soprar de E/NE/SE? e a temperatura voltará a subir? (já me parece difícil o record ser batido)



talvez esteja mesmo aí a resposta
o vento alterou 180º a sua direcção
o que significa que agora vem sensivelmente de noroeste


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2010 às 17:00)




----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2010 às 17:11)

Bem em 1 horas, passou de 42º, máxima do ano, para 37.7º


----------



## lsalvador (27 Jul 2010 às 17:20)

IM Valdonas - 16h​


----------



## Thomar (27 Jul 2010 às 17:29)

lsalvador disse:


> IM Valdonas - 16h​



Os dados da estação do IM de Valdonas e da tua estação são muito parecidos:

IM Valdonas 15h UTC: +41,3ºC, vento 7,9km/h de Este, HR 12%
MeteoTomar 15h UTC: +41,8ºC, vento 8 km/h direcção 41º, HR 13%


----------



## Lousano (27 Jul 2010 às 18:37)

Boa tarde.

Dia de céu azul acastanhado devido aos incêndios em redor.

Novos extremos do ano, com mínima de 20,7º e máxima de 40,8º.

Cerca das 15H30 surgiu vento moderado que fez diminuir a temperatura em cerca de 5º, encontrando-se agora já vento fraco e a temperatura nos 36,3º, mas com tendência a aumentar.


----------



## thunderboy (27 Jul 2010 às 18:38)

Boas tardes
18 dias depois supero a máxima do ano (40.4ºC) por + 0.2ºC sendo esta de 40.6ºC presentemente. Contudo, o dia de ontem foi ligeiramente mais quente mas não foi possível registar a máxima por os sensores "lembraram-se" de deixar de transmitir e só ao final do dia consegui substituir as pilhas. Apostaria numa máxima entre os 41.5ºC e 42º por muito incrível que pareça. Ontem foi mesmo um dia para esquecer em termos de calor...


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2010 às 18:47)

Por aqui céu limpo.

27,9ºC e vento forte de NW.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (27 Jul 2010 às 18:50)

Boa Tarde

Por agora estão 36.

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 42.0ºC

T.Minima: 19.5ºC


----------



## rcjla (27 Jul 2010 às 18:56)

Tempo muito mais agradável aqui: 28,7º.

Já não falta muito para passar a mínima.Mínimas assim são difíceis de manter.

Edit 19:34:E pronto!27,3º.


----------



## João Ferreira (27 Jul 2010 às 19:10)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 29.8ºC.


----------



## Teles (27 Jul 2010 às 19:40)

Boas, por aqui 30,3Cº


----------



## miguel (27 Jul 2010 às 19:51)

Boas

Aqui a máxima foi de *38,9ºC*

Agora estão 28,7ºC, 43%HR e vento fraco


----------



## joseoliveira (27 Jul 2010 às 20:14)

boa tarde 

A linha acima dos 30ºC apesar de se ter mantido também por aqui não foi tão extrema em relação ao dia de ontem.
O céu apresenta um tom pouco animador, muito amarelo de tanto fumo, o vento geralmente fraco de NW denuncia existência de mais humidade o que moderou um pouco a escalada da temperatura máxima que se ficou pelos *36.4ºC*, a mínima até agora também mais agradável não subiu além dos *22.7ºC*.

*Valores actuais:* 26.4ºC - 37% hr


----------



## Teles (27 Jul 2010 às 20:47)

Boas , por aqui neste momento está uma temperatura de 28,8Cº


----------



## AnDré (27 Jul 2010 às 20:58)

Nortada! Que bem que sabe!
25,4ºC.

Estou a 1ºC de bater a mínima.
Mas penso que o vento não deva durar muito mais tempo. E quando a nortada acabar, a temperatura deverá subir outra vez.


----------



## Mário Barros (27 Jul 2010 às 21:18)

AnDré disse:


> Estou a 1ºC de bater a mínima..



A minha já lá vai 

Estou com 24,6ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (27 Jul 2010 às 21:48)

Os magníficos 27,4ºC de mínima já foram _pela nortada abaixo_.

*24,4ºC* actuais, e novas mínimas consecutivas.

Vento fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## Teles (27 Jul 2010 às 21:59)

Boas , por aqui vento nulo e temperatura actual de 27,7Cº


----------



## fsl (27 Jul 2010 às 22:17)

*Em Oeiras 25.7ºs, i. é. cerca de 6ºs inferior a ontem à mesma hora:

Condições actuais   (actualizado às 27-07-10 22:14) 
Temperatura: 25.7°C Wind chill: 25.7°C Humidade: 55%  Ponto Condensação: 15.9°C  
Pressão: 1014.0 hPa Vento: 9.7 km/hr  NW  Precipitação: 0.0 mm/hr Precipitação hoje: 0.0 mm 

*


----------



## AndréFrade (27 Jul 2010 às 22:18)

De volta a casa e de volta a este tópico !! 
Sigo com 25.4ºC.
-----
Esta manhã na Armação de Pera ainda chegou a pingar.


----------



## Lousano (27 Jul 2010 às 22:23)

Por aqui 27,8º e muito fumo devido a um novo incêndio, não deixando arejar a casa.


----------



## mr. phillip (27 Jul 2010 às 23:14)

Assim que se instalou uma brisa marítima ao final da tarde, refrescou bem, e que bem que soube...
De momento, sigo com 26.3ºC, 45%HR, céu pouco nublado, vento fraco.

Extremos do dia:

22.3ºC
36.2ºC.


----------



## Relâmpago (27 Jul 2010 às 23:26)

Boa noite

Por aqui, temperatura com tendência para cair. Vento moderado e céu limpo.

T = 28 ºC (IM = 26 ºC)
HR = 38%
PA = 1014 hPa


----------



## Daniel Vilão (27 Jul 2010 às 23:57)

Extremos de hoje:

22,3 ºC / 39,6 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu limpo, com algum smog, e vento fraco a moderado de Norte.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 35,6ºC

Mín - 23,9ºC

Céu limpo e vento fraco/moderado/forte.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jul 2010 às 00:03)

olá 

Óptima oportunidade (para já) para renovar o ar à casa que se manteve bem fechada para que permanecesse mais fresca nestes últimos dias!
O vento fraco que se faz sentir de WNW é uma golfada de ar fresco e há que saborea-lo antes que mude e volte o cheiro a fumo. 

*Extremos de 27 Julho:*

Ms: 36.4ºC - 55% hr
ms: 22.7ºC - 21% hr
*
Valores actuais:* 24.4ºC - 45% hr


----------



## rcjla (28 Jul 2010 às 00:27)

Mesmo assim a mínima acabou por ser confortavelmente tropical... 23,3º.

De momento 23,2º estagnados,64%HR e vento de Nordeste.


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jul 2010 às 00:30)

Sigo com 24.3ºC e vento fraco.
Humidade nos 62%.


----------



## AnDré (28 Jul 2010 às 02:17)

A mínima de ontem acabou por ser 24,2ºC.

Agora sigo com vento nulo e temperatura estagnada nos 24,5ºC.

*
Extremos de ontem:*
Tmin: 24,2ºC
Tmáx: 36,9ºC


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2010 às 03:30)

Estou-me a sentir como me sentia em 2003, estou parado e tou a suar, 29ºC dentro de casa 

Estou com 24,1ºC e vento fraco de SW.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2010 às 06:43)

*Extremos de Ontem:*






---

Hoje, inicio a manhã com 21,4ºC, após mínima de *20,9ºC*.

Humidade nos 58% e vento nulo.

O céu encontra-se muito nublado por uma faixa de Altocumulus Castellanus.


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2010 às 08:26)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 19,2º.

Por agora a fornalha já vai aquecendo, com 26,1º.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2010 às 09:17)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.1ºC, por agora estão 28.6ºC e o céu está pouco nublado.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jul 2010 às 09:27)

Bom dia!
Após mínima de 23.3ºC, a mais alta destes dias, sigo com bastante neblina, 26.4ºC, 54%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2010 às 09:51)

já vai nos 31.1ºC, de referir que já há 47 dias que não chove.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2010 às 11:47)

Por aqui já estão 36.0ºC, mais um dia que vai aos 40 ou mais.


----------



## Teles (28 Jul 2010 às 12:15)

Boas , por aqui tewmperatura actual de31,5Cº


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jul 2010 às 12:46)

Por cá mínima de 20.8ºC.
Agora com 35.6ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jul 2010 às 13:02)

Continua a neblina a pairar por aqui, impedindo o sol de aquecer mais isto...
De qualquer forma, sigo com 32.2ºC e 37%HR, com vento fraco de W, mas a querer aumentar de intensidade...


----------



## lsalvador (28 Jul 2010 às 14:48)

Por Tomar neste momento, 40º


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jul 2010 às 15:02)

boa tarde 

O céu apresenta-se (acho que se pode dizer) limpo mas com uma tonalidade muito pálida, aparentemente não se trata de fumo a menos que esteja muito dissipado.
O vento desloca-se com intensidade fraca de WSW.

A temperatura mínima até agora foi de *21.9ºC* e a máxima está em actualização.

*Valores actuais*: 33.2ºC - 29% hr


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Jul 2010 às 15:03)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 33.0ºC.


----------



## GARFEL (28 Jul 2010 às 15:04)

boas
engraçado que em relação a ontem ás 8.30 estavam perto de 6º a menos
neste momento está igualzinho ao dia de ontem 
será que vamos chegar aos 42 
ultrapassa-los
espero que não chegue lá perto
e que a descida se faça a partir das 16.20 tal como ontem quando caiu em vôo picado


----------



## lsalvador (28 Jul 2010 às 15:16)

GARFEL disse:


> boas
> engraçado que em relação a ontem ás 8.30 estavam perto de 6º a menos
> neste momento está igualzinho ao dia de ontem
> será que vamos chegar aos 42
> ...



Por exemplo as 7h20 a diferença chegou a ser de 11.1º


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jul 2010 às 15:17)

Vento de NW a aumentar, temperatura a descer, HR a subir...
Sigo com apenas 29.4ºC, 50%HR, 1017hpa.


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jul 2010 às 15:43)

mr. phillip disse:


> Vento de NW a aumentar, temperatura a descer, HR a subir...



Por aqui bem diferente!
Não só o vento de WSW diminuiu de intensidade, quase nulo, como por isso a temperatura subiu um pouco mais e a HR está estagnada...

nada disso...

enquanto digitava o que está acima dá-se uma alteração bem repentina, há minutos dos *34.3ºC* (máxima apurada) houve uma descida, vento fraco a moderado de Oeste, a HR é que está mais atrasada para a festa, mas deve vir a caminho. 

*Valores actuais*: 31.5ºC - 30% hr


----------



## AndréFrade (28 Jul 2010 às 15:45)

Por cá a temperatura está a descer acentuadamente.
Apenas com 29.5ºC e vento moderado de NE.


----------



## João Ferreira (28 Jul 2010 às 17:42)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 31.8ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## rcjla (28 Jul 2010 às 18:05)

28,7º aqui.


----------



## Mário Barros (28 Jul 2010 às 18:06)

Muito fumo no ar e 29,6ºC.

Vento fraco de W.


----------



## Gilmet (28 Jul 2010 às 18:21)

Boa tarde.

Temperatura máxima de *32,3ºC*, e actual de 28,4ºC, em queda.

Humidade nos 47% e vento fraco a moderado do quadrante Norte.

1016 hPa de pressão.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (28 Jul 2010 às 18:55)

Boa tarde

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 42.0ºC

T.Minima: 19.1ºC


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2010 às 19:10)

Boa tarde.

O dia foi de céu limpo e vento fraco até meio da tarde, tornando-se então vento moderado e céu castanho do fumo dos incêndios, como já vai se tornando habitual.

Máxima: 41,6º - Novo máximo

Neste momento uns estranhos 31,9º


----------



## joseoliveira (28 Jul 2010 às 21:17)

Boa noite! 

Ao final da tarde eram visíveis alguns Cirrocumulus floccus a quebrarem a rotina do constante azul dos últimos dias; de momento o céu está limpo com vento a soprar fraco de WNW e a temperatura a caminho de uma mínima relativamente mais agradável.

Por aqui agora sigo com *25ºC*.


----------



## mr. phillip (28 Jul 2010 às 21:58)

Dia muito mais fresco que os anteriores, com a máxima a ser estragada pelo vento de NW que soprou moderado durante a tarde.
Agora parou o vento, está abafado e a temperatura estagnada.
Sigo com 26.7ºC, 44%HR, 1017hpa.

Extremos do dia:

23.3ºC
32.4ºC.


----------



## Teles (28 Jul 2010 às 22:07)

Boas , por aqui um ventinho agradável que fez a temperatura descer aos 26,6Cº


----------



## Relâmpago (28 Jul 2010 às 22:09)

Olá

Pelo que vi nas diversas cartas, a vaga de calor promete ficar, pelo menos, até aos primeiros dias da próxima semana (já podia vir um pouco mais de fresco)

Para já, vou com tempo quente, céu quase limpo (com alguns altocúmulos dispersos). Vento fraco.

T = 29 ºC
HR = 39%
PA = 1016 hPa


----------



## Lousano (28 Jul 2010 às 22:15)

Neste momento 25,6º e ainda vento fraco, que ainda vai refrescando a residência... mas não deverá durar muito mais tempo.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 32,2ºC

Mín - 21,7ºC

Céu limpo, algum fumo e vento fraco/moderado/forte.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2010 às 00:07)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

De momento, 23,5ºC, estagnados, com vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2010 às 01:41)

Extremos de ontem em Odivelas:
Tmin: 22,3ºC
Tmáx: 33,4ºC

Agora sigo com vento fraco e temperatura estagnada nos 25,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2010 às 07:44)

Bom dia.

Mais uma noite de céu limpo, e mínima tropical, com *21,4ºC*.

De momento sigo com 21,9ºC, humidade a 68%, vento fraco de Norte, e pressão nos 1015 hPa.


----------



## joseoliveira (29 Jul 2010 às 08:16)

bom dia 

Após uma madrugada quente a temperatura mínima até agora verificada deu-se já ao amanhecer tendo descido até aos *22.9ºC*. 
Céu com muito fumo dissipado conferindo-lhe um tom amarelado, vento fraco de NNW. 

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 34.3ºC - 58% hr
ms: 21.9ºC - 29% hr

*Valores actuais:* 24.5ºC - 40% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2010 às 08:36)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 19.1ºC, por agora estão 24.2ºC e céu limpo.


----------



## GARFEL (29 Jul 2010 às 09:35)

Nas 24 horas do dia 28 julho de 2010
TOMAR esteve 24 horas com temperatura superior a 15º
19 horas a mais de 20º
14.20 horas a mais de 25º
10.10 horas a mais de 30º
5.50 horas a mais de 35º
e.... 2.10 horas a mais de 40º


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Jul 2010 às 10:34)

Segundo o IM, já vamos com 30 ºC em Lisboa, para uma máxima prevista de 33 ºC. Será que não vai a mais?

As imagens de satélite estão 'limpas' quanto nebulosidade convectiva


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Jul 2010 às 10:52)

A temperatura subiu para os 31 ºC. Faltam só 2 para a máxima prevista e as 4 horas da tarde ainda vêm longe.

A não ser que haja mudança de massa de ar, corremos o risco de termos hoje das temperaturas mais altas.  A ver vamos.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2010 às 11:19)

Extremos de ontem:

23,4 ºC / 35,1 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Céu limpo, com algum smog, e vento fraco predominante de SO ao final da tarde.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2010 às 11:21)

De momento, 34,9 ºC e 23 % de humidade relativa.

Céu limpo e vento fraco a moderado de ONO.


----------



## rcjla (29 Jul 2010 às 11:39)

4ª mínima tropical consecutiva:*21,4º*.

Agora 28,6º,43% de humidade,1014,8 hpa e vento fraco de Norte.


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Jul 2010 às 11:46)

Já atingimos a temperatura que estava prevista como a máxima, 33 ºC...

Edit: Já foi passada. Estamos com 34 ºC


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2010 às 12:36)

Relâmpago disse:


> Já atingimos a temperatura que estava prevista como a máxima, 33 ºC...
> 
> Edit: Já foi passada. Estamos com 34 ºC



Se assim é, pela definição, Lisboa está em onda de calor. 



> considera-se que ocorre uma onda de calor quando num intervalo de pelo menos 6 dias consecutivos, a temperatura máxima diária é superior em 5ºC ao valor médio diário no período de referência.



Lisboa, e provavelmente outras localidades.

------------------------

Em Odivelas, mais uma mínima tropical. A 9ª deste mês.
Desta vez, 24,0ºC.


Agora sigo com 32,7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2010 às 12:41)

Boa tarde!

29,5ºC actualmente, com céu limpo, por cá, mas com nevoeiro na região das praias de Sintra/Cascais.

Humidade nos 32% e vento moderado do quadrante Oeste.


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2010 às 13:06)

Boas 

Mínima em Setúbal de *21,1ºC*

Agora estão apenas 24,7ºC e assim Setúbal não chega a ter onda de calor e morre na praia a não ser que o vento de tarde rode para outro quadrante que não seja SW que é o que tem estado...a humidade é de 71%


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jul 2010 às 13:41)

Por cá Moita com 36.9ºC e Montijo com 36.8ºC.
Céu limpo e vento fraco.



> Boas
> 
> Mínima em Setúbal de 21,1ºC
> 
> Agora estão apenas* 24,7º*C e assim Setúbal não chega a ter onda de calor e morre na praia a não ser que o vento de tarde rode para outro quadrante que não seja SW que é o que tem estado...a humidade é de 71%



A diferença daí para estes lados


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2010 às 14:06)

Agora estão 26,8ºc e humidade de 61% com um vento fraco a moderado quase sempre de SW


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2010 às 14:19)

Por aqui estou com 30,2ºC e céu limpo.

Vento fraco/moderado de NW.


----------



## Relâmpago (29 Jul 2010 às 14:22)

Por aqui estabilizou nos 35 ºC. É possível que ainda suba aos 37 ºC se não houver mudança de massa de ar.

Nas imagens de satélite é perfeitamente visivel o nevoeiro de advecção que tem persistido ao largo da costa.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2010 às 14:24)

De momento, 37,2 ºC e 31 % de humidade relativa.

O vento sopra fraco a moderado de NO, variando, por vezes, de direcção.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2010 às 14:55)

Mais um dia de esturra, por aqui estão 40.6ºC.


----------



## Daniel Vilão (29 Jul 2010 às 15:02)

Vento fraco a moderado, predominante de ONO, neste momento.

Ainda 37,4 ºC e 30 % de humidade relativa.

Uma tarde espectacular.


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2010 às 16:14)

Já sinto frio  

Tou agora com 25,6ºC, 67%hr, 1013,0hPa e vento fraco de SW a máxima até agora não foi alem dos 27,3ºC


----------



## AndréFrade (29 Jul 2010 às 16:33)

miguel disse:


> Já sinto frio
> 
> Tou agora com 25,6ºC, 67%hr, 1013,0hPa e vento fraco de SW a máxima até agora não foi alem dos 27,3ºC



Que diferença, comparando com aqui e arredores.
Máxima de 37.4ºC, e na Moita de 38ºC.
Céu limpo.


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2010 às 17:47)

Máxima de apenas *29,6ºC*.

De momento sigo com 27,3ºC, humidade nos 56%, e pressão a 1014 hPa.

Alguma _fumarada_ no ar, e vento fraco de ONO (292º).


----------



## Lousano (29 Jul 2010 às 18:55)

Boa tarde.

Dia de fumo intenso que assolou a zona, sobretudo durante a manhã, que tornou o céu encoberto e muito abafado nas zonas mais baixas.


Máxima: 37,6º

Mínima: 16,9º

Neste momento 32,8º


----------



## Chasing Thunder (29 Jul 2010 às 18:56)

Boa Tarde

A Máxima de hoje foi de 41.5ºC.


----------



## João Ferreira (29 Jul 2010 às 19:16)

Boa tarde!

Sigo com 27.5ºC.


----------



## rcjla (29 Jul 2010 às 20:02)

Agora 23,6º. Agradável.


----------



## miguel (29 Jul 2010 às 20:13)

Por aqui a máxima foi de *27,3ºC* 

Agora estão 22,6ºC, 77%HR, 1012,5hpa e o vento sopra fraco de SW


----------



## AnDré (29 Jul 2010 às 20:28)

Fim de tarde bem mais fresco que nos dias anteriores. Isto, apesar da nortada fraca. 
Sigo com 26,0ºC.
Acho que a mínima de 24,0ºC vai acabar por ser batida antes do final do dia.

A máxima hoje foi de 33,3ºC.


----------



## Mário Barros (29 Jul 2010 às 20:42)

AHHHHHHHHHH a bela da nortada, a bela da frescura, ufa, toca a abrir as janelas 

Estou com 22,2ºC e vento moderado/forte de NW.


----------



## mr. phillip (29 Jul 2010 às 21:42)

Boa noite!
Hoje o dia voltou a ser um pouco mais quente, com a máxima a ir até aos 34.6ºC.
De momento, 27.5ºC, 39%HR, 1014hpa.
Hoje não há extremos porque a consola hoje ficou muito tempo sem debitar dados para o pc...


----------



## rcjla (29 Jul 2010 às 21:45)

Tropicalidade passada:* 19,8º* agora. 80% de humidade e vento de N ou de O.(variável).


----------



## fsl (29 Jul 2010 às 22:42)

*Uma curiosidade hoje em Oeiras:

MAX superior à de ontem em 6ºs ( 35 contra 29 )
TEMP actual às 22:30,  5ºs inferior à de ontem ( 21 contra 26 )


Condições actuais (actualizado a 29-07-10  22:29) 
Temperatura:  21.1°C  
Humidade: 77%   
Ponto de Orvalho: 16.9°C  
Vento: 9.7 km/hr NE 
Pressão: 1013.9 hPa 
Precipitação Hoje: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Mês: 0.0 mm 
Precipitação Ano:  478.6mm 
Wind chill:  20.8°C  
Indíce THW:   21.3°C  
Indíce Calor:  21.6°C  




Extremos de hoje 
  MIN
 MAX

Temperatura:  21.1°C às  22:27  34.9°C às 15:51 
Humidade:  20%  às  15:51  77%  às  22:25 
Ponto de Orvalho:  8.9°C às  15:51  18.9°C às  14:40 
Pressão:  1012.4hPa  às  19:55  1016.0hPa  às   0:09 
Precipitação mais intensa:   0.0mm/hr  às  ---- 
Maior Rajada Vento:   35.4 km/hr  às  19:58 
Menor Sensação Térmica:  20.6°C às  22:18  
Maior Indíce Calor   36.7°C às  14:41 

*


----------



## Gilmet (29 Jul 2010 às 23:58)

*Extremos de Hoje:*






Há 3 anos atrás, a máxima teria sido 10,4ºC superior à de hoje.

---

Céu encoberto, nevoeiro na serra, e 19,1ºC de temperatura.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2010 às 00:02)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 31,7ºC

Mín - 18,3ºC

Céu limpo, algum fumo e vento fraco/moderado/forte.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Jul 2010 às 00:33)

boa noite 

Um dia apesar de tudo ainda bem quente e sem grandes variações, apenas decorre uma noite com uma temperatura mais agradável.
O vento fraco que se faz sentir está a contribuir para uma mínima menos atropicalizada, menos sufocante.

De momento sigo com cerca de *21ºC*


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2010 às 00:41)

Tombo na temperatura mínima, que ainda assim ficou tropical.
O dia de ontem acabou com 20,4ºC.
A máxima foi de 33,3ºC.

Agora sigo com 19,7ºC e vento fraco.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jul 2010 às 00:54)

Noite mais fresca do que as anteriores em virtude de existir ainda vento fraco refrescante.

Melhor ainda, finalmente o ar não tem o cheiro a queimado.

Temp. actual: 19,4º


----------



## MSantos (30 Jul 2010 às 01:46)

Hoje está uma noite mais fresca na grande Lisboa, em Oeiras já saímos do tropical

Estão 19.9ºC na estação do nosso colega fsl


----------



## Relâmpago (30 Jul 2010 às 02:48)

Boa noite

Noite mais fresca (finalmente). Céu limpo e vento fraco. Os carros já estão orvalhados.
É de esperar uma mínima abaixo de 20 ºC. Já não era sem tempo.


T = 24 ºC no meu 'canto' (IM = 20 ºC)
HR = 54%
PA = 1014 hPa


----------



## rcjla (30 Jul 2010 às 11:21)

Mínima de *17,9ºC*

Por agora 22,7ºC,76%HR e vento fraco de NW.Pressão nos 1013mb.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2010 às 11:25)

Boas

Mínima de *17,8ºC*
Humidade máxima: *91%*

Agora sigo com 23,3ºC, 76%HR, 1012,6hPa e vento fraco de SW


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2010 às 11:36)

Bom dia.

Como o rcjla já referiu, mínima de *17,9ºC*, nesta noite, já mais típica para a época.

De momento, 23,1ºC, humidade nos 73% e vento a 7,9 km/h de ONO (292º).

Pressão nos 1013 hPa, e céu pouco nublado por Fractus.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jul 2010 às 11:50)

Bom dia.

A mínima hoje foi de 16,3º

Neste momento céu limpo, vento fraco e calor - 33,8º


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2010 às 11:54)

Segue o frio e humidade alta, neste momento 21,3ºC, 81%HR com vento fraco a moderado de SW

PS: A 6 metros do solo 20,2ºC


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2010 às 12:22)

Por aqui está mais fresco que ontém mas mesmo assim estão 32.8ºC.


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jul 2010 às 14:03)

Boa tarde!
Com a nortada instalada que me irá provavelmente estragar a tarde de praia que se avizinha, sigo com 30.8ºC, 44%HR,, 1013hpa.
Mínima de 19.4ºC.


----------



## joseoliveira (30 Jul 2010 às 14:35)

olá boa tarde! 

Após uma madrugada realmente mais fresca, o dia por aqui amanheceu envolto em Stratus fractus bem compactos, os mesmos foram dispersando dando lugar a um céu limpo o qual se verifica até ao momento. O vento tem-se apresentado de um modo geral fraco de WNW porém ocasionalmente surge com maior intensidade.

A temperatura mínima até ao momento atingiu os *17.9ºC* contra já uma máxima de *30.8ºC*. 

*Extremos de ontem:*

Ms: 34.1ºC - 70% hr
ms: 22.9ºC - 23% hr

*Valores actuais:* 29.1ºC - 41% hr


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2010 às 15:20)

Mais esturra, por aqui estão 38.8ºC


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2010 às 15:25)

Em Odivelas, mínima de 18,9ºC e máxima de 30,8ºC.
Por agora sigo com 30,5ºC e vento fraco de noroeste.

De dizer que lá em baixo, no vale de Odivelas, está significativamente mais calor, dada a total ausência de vento por lá.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2010 às 15:27)

Aqui estão agora 23,7ºC e 75%HR o vento sopra fraco de SW


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2010 às 15:35)

Por aqui céu limpo.

Estou com 26,8ºC e vento moderado de NW.


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jul 2010 às 15:42)

Por Tomar uma tarde bem quentinha, 40.2º, mais 1.5º que ontem a mesma hora.


----------



## cardu (30 Jul 2010 às 15:45)

lsalvador disse:


> Por Tomar uma tarde bem quentinha, 40.2º, mais 1.5º que ontem a mesma hora.



neste momento deve ser a localidade mais quente do país não??


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jul 2010 às 15:47)

Se não é não deve estar longe.


----------



## homem do mar (30 Jul 2010 às 15:56)

realmente esta um dia bem mais quente que o IM previa para tomar que era de 33 e neste momento estao 40 acho que se é para nao ter valores reais mais valia nao dizer o tempo de todas estas cidades ou vilas


----------



## bisnaga33 (30 Jul 2010 às 15:58)

boas tardes ao forum gostava de saber se existe algum site para ver imagens do fumo dos incendios em portugal mas aproximado nao como existe no sat 24


----------



## lsalvador (30 Jul 2010 às 16:02)

40.5


----------



## João Ferreira (30 Jul 2010 às 17:25)

Boas!

Sigo com 20.1ºC


----------



## belem (30 Jul 2010 às 18:27)

AnDré disse:


> Em Odivelas, mínima de 18,9ºC e máxima de 30,8ºC.
> Por agora sigo com 30,5ºC e vento fraco de noroeste.
> 
> De dizer que lá em baixo, no vale de Odivelas, está significativamente mais calor, dada a total ausência de vento por lá.



Aqui na zona de Belém/Ajuda está bem quente. O mesmo para Algés.
Não esperava valores tão altos hoje, por aqui.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2010 às 18:33)

Aqui a máxima ficou pelos *26,8ºC* muito aquém do esperado pelo segundo dia consecutivo devido ao vento de SW carregado de humidade 

Agora sigo com 26,6ºC, 64%HR, 1011,1hpa e vento fraco


----------



## Chasing Thunder (30 Jul 2010 às 18:44)

Extremos de Hoje:

T.Máxima: 39.1ºC

T.Minima: 18.3ºC


----------



## Lousano (30 Jul 2010 às 18:54)

Mais um dia de poucos comentários.

Máxima: 38,4º

Durante a tarde surgiu um vento fraco refrescante de Oeste que minimizou os estragos.

Neste momento 33,3º


----------



## rcjla (30 Jul 2010 às 19:07)

Em menos de 10 minutos o céu passou de limpo a nevoeiro.


----------



## Mário Barros (30 Jul 2010 às 19:10)

rcjla disse:


> Em menos de 10 minutos o céu passou de limpo a nevoeiro.



Sim, é devido há nortada.


----------



## miguel (30 Jul 2010 às 20:08)

miguel disse:


> Aqui a máxima ficou pelos *26,8ºC* muito aquém do esperado pelo segundo dia consecutivo devido ao vento de SW carregado de humidade
> 
> Agora sigo com 26,6ºC, 64%HR, 1011,1hpa e vento fraco



Que tempo este por aqui afinal a máxima estou a tela agora  27,4ºC e humidade  a cair para os 57%


----------



## Gilmet (30 Jul 2010 às 20:46)

Nevoeiro, também por aqui, com temperatura nos 18,4ºC, bem perto de bater a mínima do dia.

Vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## stormy (30 Jul 2010 às 21:54)

Boas
Pela Arranhó, a 2km SW da Louriceira, sigo com vento de NW/WNW fraco e céu encoberto por estratocumus/fractus e tempo fresco...uns 17º (não tenho sensor aqui).
Devido ao vento de NW a massa de ar maritima deverá tornar a proxima noite bastante fria..


----------



## mr. phillip (30 Jul 2010 às 23:28)

Boas!
Dia marcado por algumas oscilações na temperatura, consoante a intensidade e o quadrante do vento.
Assim, sigo com 20.6ºC, 71%HR, 1014hpa.

Extremos do dia:

19.4ºC
31.5ºC.


----------



## Lousano (30 Jul 2010 às 23:47)

Esta noite parece que vai ser mais quente que as anteriores.

Neste momento, por aqui 22,3º, mas no centro da vila...


----------



## joseoliveira (31 Jul 2010 às 00:00)

olá boa noite 

O céu apresenta algumas nuvens, pelo que me parece tratam-se dos habituais Stratus fractus e o vento desloca-se fraco de NW o que está a proporcionar uma noite relativamente fresca.

*Extremos de 30 Julho:*

Ms: 30.8ºC - 82% hr
ms: 17.9ºC - 28% hr

*Valores actuais*: 18.8ºC - 81% hr


----------



## Mário Barros (31 Jul 2010 às 00:01)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 27,7ºC

Mín - 17,3ºC

Céu limpo e fractus, vento fraco/moderado/forte. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## rcjla (31 Jul 2010 às 01:15)

17,3ºC,91% HR,vento fraco de Norte.

Muito nevoeiro.


----------



## AnDré (31 Jul 2010 às 08:19)

Hoje a nebulosidade a chegar também aqui.
A mínima foi de 15,8ºC. Bem fresquinha, comparada com os últimos dias.
Agora sigo com 17,3ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2010 às 10:23)

*Extremos de Ontem:*







---

Bom dia!

Madrugada de nevoeiro, e mínima de *16,5ºC*.

De momento sigo com 19,0ºC, céu a desencobrir e humidade nos 88%.

Vento a 10,1 km/h de NO (315º).


----------



## Lightning (31 Jul 2010 às 11:18)

Manhã de bastante neblina, que ainda agora se dissipou um pouco mais.

Condições actuais: 

21,9ºC
75% HR
1012 mb

Vento fraco, e, finalmente, uma temperatura agradável...


----------



## Daniel Vilão (31 Jul 2010 às 11:35)

Extremos de ontem: 

19,1 ºC / 35,4 ºC

0,0 mm

---

Dia de céu pouco nublado e vento fraco a moderado de NO.


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2010 às 11:53)

Boas

Aqui mínima de *17,1ºC* com humidade máxima de *93%*

Agora o nevoeiro quer levantar e já deixa espreitar o sol mas está muito fresco apenas 20,9ºc e humidade alta nos 79%


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2010 às 12:09)

Bom Dia

A Minima de hoje foi de 17.1ºC.
Por agora estão 26.5ºC e céu limpo, de referir que esteve nevoeiro até ao meio da manhã.

PS: finalmente está fresco


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2010 às 12:12)

23,2ºC, a subir ao ritmo de +2,3ºC/h, com céu limpo.

Humidade nos 74% e vento fraco de OSO (248º).


----------



## mr. phillip (31 Jul 2010 às 12:20)

Bom dia!
Manhã que começou com nevoeiro, mas que agora já dissipou, dando lugar à neblina.
Mesmo assim, dia mais fresco, bom para refrescar a casa e fazer baixar a conta da luz com o A/C.
Sigo com 25.2ºC, 59%HR, 1015hpa.


----------



## rcjla (31 Jul 2010 às 19:44)

Por aqui desde o início da tarde apareceu um manto de nuvens que tornou o tempo escuro e mónotono. Prefiro que volte o calor.

Em Mira-Sintra 19,4ºc e humidade nos 81%.

Máxima na casa dos 26ºc.


----------



## Chasing Thunder (31 Jul 2010 às 20:15)

Boa Tarde

Finalmente hoje a máxima já foi de 34.7ºC.


----------



## Gilmet (31 Jul 2010 às 21:38)

Máxima de *26,1ºC*.

De momento, 18,3ºC, céu encoberto, e nevoeiro na serra.

Vento fraco de NO (315º).


----------



## miguel (31 Jul 2010 às 21:43)

Aqui por Setúbal máxima de *25,0ºC* 

Agora estão 21,8ºC e 75%Hr


----------



## Lousano (31 Jul 2010 às 21:47)

Boa noite.

Hoje já com valor de temperatura normais para a época.

O dia amanheceu com neblina que dissipou a meio da manhã.

Máxima: 31,9º

Mínima: 15,6º

Neste momento céu limpo e vento fraco, com 21,3º


----------



## Mário Barros (1 Ago 2010 às 00:04)

Extremos de ontem:

Máx - 26,7ºC

Mín - 16,4ºC

Céu limpo e fractus, vento fraco/moderado/forte. Neblina e nevoeiro.


----------



## João Ferreira (1 Ago 2010 às 00:47)

Boa noite
A partir da Aroeira:

Máxima de ontem *27.0ºC*.

Agora sigo com 17.8ºC, e vento nulo


----------



## joseoliveira (1 Ago 2010 às 07:46)

bom dia 

Após um final de madrugada fresquinha com nebulosidade composta por Stratus fractos de maior densidade a estenderem-se mais para o interior deu origem a um amanhecer cinzento com vento em geral fraco de NNW.

A temperatura mínima até agora foi de *18.9ºC*

*Extremos de ontem:*

MS: 29.2ºC - 85% hr
ms: 18.2ºC - 42% hr

*Valores actuais:* 19.2ºC - 81% hr


----------

